# Is Our Soon to be First Lady a Positive Role Model



## Russ Alllah Gehry

Is Our Soon to be First Lady a Positive Role Model? Some people have claimed she is a gold digger. Some people have claimed she has an immigration problem of her own.

She is an immigrant. Does she share American values?

Would you want your daughters to do what she has done?


----------



## koshergrl

We love legal immigrants in the US. We always have.

Your confusion is noted.


----------



## Russ Alllah Gehry

koshergrl said:


> We love legal immigrants in the US. We always have.
> 
> Your confusion is noted.


Really? What revisionist world are you living in?

Swarthy Germans

We were warned about a disgusting man like Trump by the founding fathers

_[W]hy should the Palatine Boors be suffered to swarm into our Settlements, and by herding together establish their Language and Manners to the Exclusion of ours? Why should Pennsylvania, founded by the English, become a Colony of Aliens, who will shortly be so numerous as to Germanize us instead of our Anglifying them, and will never adopt our Language or Customs, any more than they can acquire our Complexion._


----------



## koshergrl

Russ Alllah Gehry said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> We love legal immigrants in the US. We always have.
> 
> Your confusion is noted.
> 
> 
> 
> Really? What revisionist world are you living in?
> 
> Swarthy Germans
> 
> We were warned about a disgusting man like Trump by the founding fathers
> 
> _[W]hy should the Palatine Boors be suffered to swarm into our Settlements, and by herding together establish their Language and Manners to the Exclusion of ours? Why should Pennsylvania, founded by the English, become a Colony of Aliens, who will shortly be so numerous as to Germanize us instead of our Anglifying them, and will never adopt our Language or Customs, any more than they can acquire our Complexion._
Click to expand...


No, we're the same. If they don't want to assimilate fuck them.

But legal immigrants who embrace America, our Christian nature and our wonderful American culture..bring them on.


----------



## Russ Alllah Gehry

koshergrl said:


> Russ Alllah Gehry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> We love legal immigrants in the US. We always have.
> 
> Your confusion is noted.
> 
> 
> 
> Really? What revisionist world are you living in?
> 
> Swarthy Germans
> 
> We were warned about a disgusting man like Trump by the founding fathers
> 
> _[W]hy should the Palatine Boors be suffered to swarm into our Settlements, and by herding together establish their Language and Manners to the Exclusion of ours? Why should Pennsylvania, founded by the English, become a Colony of Aliens, who will shortly be so numerous as to Germanize us instead of our Anglifying them, and will never adopt our Language or Customs, any more than they can acquire our Complexion._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, we're the same. If they don't want to assimilate fuck them.
> 
> But legal immigrants who embrace America, our Christian nature and our wonderful American culture..bring them on.
Click to expand...

America First!

We don't need any new immigrants. Close the borders. Send that stupid Statue of Liberty back to the smelly French. And that stupid progressive poem attached to it is obnoxious


----------



## Russ Alllah Gehry

There should be a law against immigrants being part of any First Family in the White House. It's disgusting to have a scuzzy nude model as First Lady


----------



## Stratford57




----------



## Mikeoxenormous

Russ Alllah Gehry said:


> Is Our Soon to be First Lady a Positive Role Model? Some people have claimed she is a gold digger. Some people have claimed she has an immigration problem of her own.
> 
> She is an immigrant. Does she share American values?
> 
> Would you want your daughters to do what she has done?


I am positive that the new 1st lady is a lady and not a tranny.
I am positive that the new 1st lady is once again proud of America.
I am positive that you wish you had a lady like Mr. Trump does.
Liberals are jealous of everything anyone else has, which is why the bitch and cry, and wants to take away what we have.  At least we don't have to listen to the first tranny partner lecture US about how we should live our lives.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

Russ Alllah Gehry said:


> There should be a law against immigrants being part of any First Family in the White House. It's disgusting to have a scuzzy nude model as First Lady


There was a law about Muslims from Kenya being in the White House, but since no one wanted to be called a racist they stopped trying to see Barry Sorento's Columbia University transcripts.


----------



## Russ Alllah Gehry

Stratford57 said:


> View attachment 101906


Do you think she likes it the way Ivana _Trump_ once said of Donald's approach to sex '_rape'? 

Then we have all of those women who came forward describing how rough and uncouth the Donald is. We even have the Donald in his own words

_


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

Russ Alllah Gehry said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 101906
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think she likes it the way Ivana _Trump_ once said of Donald's approach to sex '_rape'?
> 
> Then we have all of those women who came forward describing how rough and uncouth the Donald is. We even have the Donald in his own words
> 
> _
Click to expand...

I remember when Bill Clinton was accused of rape, and the vagina candidate called them trailer trash for their attempts.  You guys lost and you still just cant get over it.




> Hillary Clinton says that all sexual accusers deserve to be believed. What about those women who have accused Bill Clinton of sexual abuse? Women like Paula Jones, Gennifer Flowers, and Kathleen Willey?


  Only the DNA on the blue dress showed the Clintons as big fat liars.


----------



## Eaglewings

koshergrl said:


> Russ Alllah Gehry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> We love legal immigrants in the US. We always have.
> 
> Your confusion is noted.
> 
> 
> 
> Really? What revisionist world are you living in?
> 
> Swarthy Germans
> 
> We were warned about a disgusting man like Trump by the founding fathers
> 
> _[W]hy should the Palatine Boors be suffered to swarm into our Settlements, and by herding together establish their Language and Manners to the Exclusion of ours? Why should Pennsylvania, founded by the English, become a Colony of Aliens, who will shortly be so numerous as to Germanize us instead of our Anglifying them, and will never adopt our Language or Customs, any more than they can acquire our Complexion._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, we're the same. If they don't want to assimilate fuck them.
> 
> But legal immigrants who embrace America, our Christian nature and our wonderful American culture..bring them on.
Click to expand...


*


koshergrl said:



			legal immigrants who embrace America, our Christian nature and our wonderful American culture..bring them on.
		
Click to expand...

*I agree with this statement...She has embraced America and is a citizen

The Future design of the *Pink White House *by Coco Chanel...


----------



## Russ Alllah Gehry

* Ink *
 October 24, 2016 Issue 
*Documenting Trump’s Abuse of Women*
*For his 1993 book, “The Lost Tycoon,” Harry Hurt III acquired Ivana’s divorce deposition, in which she stated that Trump raped her.*

*By Jane Mayer*


----------



## Russ Alllah Gehry

Melania Trump EXPOSED as scandalous pictures from her past emerge

*Raunchy pictures emerge of Donald Trump's wife Melania posing nude for men's magazine *


----------



## tinydancer

Melania was a super model. Nudity especially in European magazines is the norm. Now little newbie your posts and your lewd accusations about the future First Lady have all been made by others.

And it didn't make a damn bit of difference in the election. Trump won.


----------



## Russ Alllah Gehry

tinydancer said:


> Melania was a super model. Nudity especially in European magazines is the norm. Now little newbie your posts and your lewd accusations about the future First Lady have all been made by others.
> 
> And it didn't make a damn bit of difference in the election. Trump won.


Super Model? No she was not.

The erection election of 2016?

Please, get honest about American norms. The soon to be First Lady is a national disgrace and her husband is a disgusting fat pig.


----------



## guno

Strange how the phony christers are all in for this


----------



## Russ Alllah Gehry

The soon to be  First Lady is a poster child for the _stop immigration for a few decades_ movement


----------



## bodecea

Russ Alllah Gehry said:


> Is Our Soon to be First Lady a Positive Role Model? Some people have claimed she is a gold digger. Some people have claimed she has an immigration problem of her own.
> 
> She is an immigrant. Does she share American values?
> 
> Would you want your daughters to do what she has done?


It matches nicely with the Victoria Secrets generation.


----------



## guno

Russ Alllah Gehry said:


> Melania Trump EXPOSED as scandalous pictures from her past emerge
> 
> *Raunchy pictures emerge of Donald Trump's wife Melania posing nude for men's magazine *


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

Russ Alllah Gehry said:


> Is Our Soon to be First Lady a Positive Role Model? Some people have claimed she is a gold digger. Some people have claimed she has an immigration problem of her own.
> 
> She is an immigrant. Does she share American values?
> 
> Would you want your daughters to do what she has done?



It amazes me how the left is so hell bent on calling someone a whore for what they ( Melania Trump ) did before they were married but I bet you will defend Anthony Weiner sexting with minors, right!?!

Who gives a damn what she did before she was married to her worthless husband ( Donald Trump ) and let be very honest I am willing to bet you can not walk on water, raise the dead without viagra and when you stick your finger in a glass of water all you get is a wet finger and dirty finger water, so until you can nail your ass to a cross and raise from the dead, well you are no one to judge anyone else mate!


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

Russ Alllah Gehry said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Melania was a super model. Nudity especially in European magazines is the norm. Now little newbie your posts and your lewd accusations about the future First Lady have all been made by others.
> 
> And it didn't make a damn bit of difference in the election. Trump won.
> 
> 
> 
> Super Model? No she was not.
> 
> The erection election of 2016?
> 
> Please, get honest about American norms. The soon to be First Lady is a national disgrace and her husband is a disgusting fat pig.
Click to expand...


Yeah Hillary Clinton is a disgrace and Bill Clinton is a fat disgusting pig!

I know you meant Melania and Donald but let be factual they are as disgusting as Bill and Hillary but I bet you are one of those that prefer the Democratic Candidate that is married to a man that cheated on her more time than not!


----------



## Russ Alllah Gehry

Bruce_T_Laney Women have come forward accusing that fat disgusting slob of GOPing them while married to Melania. We know he married one tramp who he was boffing while married to the previous wife.

We know he bragged about


----------



## Russ Alllah Gehry

Trump says "I moved on her like a bitch, and she was married"


----------



## Russ Alllah Gehry

Melania Trump is a gold digger and if she is a role model for your daughters, good luck with that

and her husband is a fat disgusting slob who brags about grabbing married women by their private parts, because he can do it and get away with it


----------



## Tresha91203

Oh FFS, this must be more of the Republicans War on Women.  There is nothing wrong with the female body, nothing to be ashamed about, and no requirement of women to be modest.  This is not Saudi Arabia or Burma.

While I am much more modest than Melania, I will say it is HER BODY, HER CHOICE.

Wow, seems I may have heard that from the left long ago before they lost their minds.


----------



## tinydancer

Russ Alllah Gehry said:


> Bruce_T_Laney Women have come forward accusing that fat disgusting slob of GOPing them while married to Melania. We know he married one tramp who he was boffing while married to the previous wife.
> 
> We know he bragged about



Those so called grope victims all got taken out for their lies. Ditto Miss Universe aka Miss Piggy. Ditto the lie about Trump raping a 13 year old girl.

And he was separated from Ivanka when he started up with Marla Maples. 

You really need to get up to speed.


----------



## tinydancer

Russ Alllah Gehry said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Melania was a super model. Nudity especially in European magazines is the norm. Now little newbie your posts and your lewd accusations about the future First Lady have all been made by others.
> 
> And it didn't make a damn bit of difference in the election. Trump won.
> 
> 
> 
> Super Model? No she was not.
> 
> The erection election of 2016?
> 
> Please, get honest about American norms. The soon to be First Lady is a national disgrace and her husband is a disgusting fat pig.
Click to expand...


Melania was a supermodel whether you like it or not. And nudity in European fashion magazines is the norm. It's no big smurf at all.

Heck even Carla Bruni stripped off for I believe it was Harper's in Italy. 

Some of her creds include :

"Following her immigration to the United States, she appeared on the covers of _Harper's Bazaar_ (Bulgaria), _Ocean Drive_, _In Style Weddings_, _New York Magazine_, _Avenue_, _Allure_, _Vanity Fair_ (Italy), _Vogue_ and _GQ_ (UK). She was featured as a bikini model in the 2000 _Sports Illustrated Swimsuit Issue".

Melania Trump - Wikipedia_


----------



## Russ Alllah Gehry

Melania Trump is a terrible role model for young American girls and women. It's a shame to know that woman will be representing America. Then again look at her husband. yech!


----------



## tinydancer

guno said:


> Russ Alllah Gehry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Melania Trump EXPOSED as scandalous pictures from her past emerge
> 
> *Raunchy pictures emerge of Donald Trump's wife Melania posing nude for men's magazine *
Click to expand...


Prove she worked as a prostitute. Because that is the definition of whore. You are accusing her of being a hooker so back it up or shut the fuck up.

whore
hôr/
_noun_
derogatory
noun: *whore*; plural noun: *whores*

*1*.
a prostitute.
a promiscuous woman.


----------



## tinydancer

Russ Alllah Gehry said:


> Melania Trump is a terrible role model for young American girls and women. It's a shame to know that woman will be representing America. Then again look at her husband. yech!



Mrs. Obama believes that Beyonce is a fabulous role model for young girls. To each their own.

You're just a vile soul who needs daily doses of Extra Strength Immodium AD to function since Trump won.


----------



## Russ Alllah Gehry

This  nickel chasing immigrant is no role model, but but look at her husband


----------



## Russ Alllah Gehry

What was said about Mrs Obama was disgusting. What is said about Mrs Trump, as well as of her husband, can all be laid at their doorstep. It is what they have done and said that comes back at them


----------



## Russ Alllah Gehry

tinydancer said:


> Prove she worked as a prostitute. Because that is the definition of whore. You are accusing her of being a hooker so back it up or shut the fuck up.
> 
> whore
> hôr/
> _noun_
> derogatory
> noun: *whore*; plural noun: *whores*
> 
> *1*.
> a prostitute.
> a promiscuous woman.


Some people are called media whores

I guess English is your second language?


----------



## Russ Alllah Gehry

Tresha91203 said:


> Oh FFS, this must be more of the Republicans War on Women.  There is nothing wrong with the female body, nothing to be ashamed about, and no requirement of women to be modest.  This is not Saudi Arabia or Burma.
> 
> While I am much more modest than Melania, I will say it is HER BODY, HER CHOICE.
> 
> Wow, seems I may have heard that from the left long ago before they lost their minds.


So why are so many right wingers upset over posting the photos? One even screamed 'we have children watching!'

I say let her pose nude all she wants. But is she a role model for American girls and women and is she an ass-ette for the USA?


----------



## Tresha91203

Russ Alllah Gehry said:


> Tresha91203 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh FFS, this must be more of the Republicans War on Women.  There is nothing wrong with the female body, nothing to be ashamed about, and no requirement of women to be modest.  This is not Saudi Arabia or Burma.
> 
> While I am much more modest than Melania, I will say it is HER BODY, HER CHOICE.
> 
> Wow, seems I may have heard that from the left long ago before they lost their minds.
> 
> 
> 
> So why are so many right wingers upset over posting the photos? One even screamed 'we have children watching!'
> 
> I say let her pose nude all she wants. But is she a role model for American girls and women and is she an ass-ette for the USA?
Click to expand...


Ive not seen any hysterical RWers over this, just hypocrite LWers who gave not a flip about BJ Clinton being a bad role model. Frickin Beyonce is considered a positive role model but Melania is called a whore. It is not lack of clothing that is at issue obviously. It is another attack on women, what a woman should wear, or what a woman does with her body, causing no harm to anybody. You and the left are shaming her ... but its the Right waging war on women.

Once again, the left is picking up their own poo and flinging it over the fence at the right, hoping to smear the right with the left's shit.


----------



## Russ Alllah Gehry

Tresha91203 said:


> Ive not seen any hysterical RWers over this, just hypocrite LWers who gave not a flip about BJ Clinton being a bad role model. Frickin Beyonce is considered a positive role model but Melania is called a whore. It is not lack of clothing that is at issue obviously. It is another attack on women, what a woman should wear, or what a woman does with her body, causing no harm to anybody. You and the left are shaming her ... but its the Right waging war on women.
> 
> Once again, the left is picking up their own poo and flinging it over the fence at the right, hoping to smear the right with the left's shit.


Shaming? Me? I highly doubt that Mrs Trump, the Raunchy Nude Model, and Immigrant Gold Digger is reading my posts on a web forum. I don't give two shits about any Beyoncé celebrity. I've never ever seen her perform or whatever it is she does.

As far as Bill Clinton goes. he was no role model for how young men should behave with women, but Trump makes Bill look like an Eagle Scout. Bill Clinton was a saint compared to his main accusers, many of whom had to step down or step aside from positions of power because of their own personal lives and hypocrisy.

The left? I care even less for them than I di you right wing fruitcakes


----------



## Kat

Guess some forget the nude pics of Obama's momma, huh? 


Warning. Nudes of Obama's momma. If I am not supposed to post this link, mods, please remove, and accept my apologies. Just sick of the double standard.


Obama’s Mother’s Naked Pictures:  The Link to Communist Pornographer and Sex Fiend Frank Marshall Davis, His REAL FATHER


----------



## yiostheoy

This may tempt more girlies to become strippers.

But generally I don't think it matters.

Girlies will do whatever they need to do to get a few bucks.


----------



## yiostheoy

Kat said:


> Guess some forget the nude pics of Obama's momma, huh?
> 
> 
> Warning. Nudes of Obama's momma. If I am not supposed to post this link, mods, please remove, and accept my apologies. Just sick of the double standard.
> 
> 
> Obama’s Mother’s Naked Pictures:  The Link to Communist Pornographer and Sex Fiend Frank Marshall Davis, His REAL FATHER


What a cutie !!

Somehow I had not heard about this.

This better not be Junk News !!!


----------



## yiostheoy

guno said:


> Russ Alllah Gehry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Melania Trump EXPOSED as scandalous pictures from her past emerge
> 
> *Raunchy pictures emerge of Donald Trump's wife Melania posing nude for men's magazine *
Click to expand...

This reminds me of the Jessie Jackson memoirs -- "From The Outhouse to the White House".


----------



## yiostheoy

The Ivanka nudes are even better than mom's.

Invaka spreads them wide and shows it off all the way up the wazoo.


----------



## Kat

yiostheoy said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guess some forget the nude pics of Obama's momma, huh?
> 
> 
> Warning. Nudes of Obama's momma. If I am not supposed to post this link, mods, please remove, and accept my apologies. Just sick of the double standard.
> 
> 
> Obama’s Mother’s Naked Pictures:  The Link to Communist Pornographer and Sex Fiend Frank Marshall Davis, His REAL FATHER
> 
> 
> 
> What a cutie !!
> 
> Somehow I had not heard about this.
> 
> This better not be Junk News !!!
Click to expand...



I saw it before Obama was ever in office.


----------



## ChrisL

Posing for some erotic pictures does not make someone a "whore."  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL

Bill Clinton, now that is a whore.  Lol.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

To you libtards who still cant get over that your side lost(remember Cuba is open) at least we don't have to look at someone like the picture below for the next 4 years.  Thank you God for saving US.


----------



## Russ Alllah Gehry

ChrisL said:


> Posing for some erotic pictures does not make someone a "whore."  Lol.


No it does  not, but put it together with the idea of sleeping with that disgusting flabby slob and you have a gold digging whore.


----------



## Russ Alllah Gehry

ChrisL said:


> Bill Clinton, now that is a whore.  Lol.


correction: Whore Master!


----------



## Unkotare

Russ Alllah Gehry said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russ Alllah Gehry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> We love legal immigrants in the US. We always have.
> 
> Your confusion is noted.
> 
> 
> 
> Really? What revisionist world are you living in?
> 
> Swarthy Germans
> 
> We were warned about a disgusting man like Trump by the founding fathers
> 
> _[W]hy should the Palatine Boors be suffered to swarm into our Settlements, and by herding together establish their Language and Manners to the Exclusion of ours? Why should Pennsylvania, founded by the English, become a Colony of Aliens, who will shortly be so numerous as to Germanize us instead of our Anglifying them, and will never adopt our Language or Customs, any more than they can acquire our Complexion._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, we're the same. If they don't want to assimilate fuck them.
> 
> But legal immigrants who embrace America, our Christian nature and our wonderful American culture..bring them on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...
> 
> We don't need any new immigrants. ...
Click to expand...




Yes we do.


----------



## Unkotare

Russ Alllah Gehry said:


> There should be a law against immigrants being part of any First Family in the White House. .....




That's a stupid idea.


----------



## Russ Alllah Gehry

Unkotare said:


> Russ Alllah Gehry said:
> 
> 
> 
> There should be a law against immigrants being part of any First Family in the White House. .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a stupid idea.
Click to expand...

Why?


----------



## Dogmaphobe

ChrisL said:


> Posing for some erotic pictures does not make someone a "whore."  Lol.




 Thanks for your graciousness.

 I feel like a weight has been lifted off my back all of a sudden.


----------



## Onyx

koshergrl said:


> We love legal immigrants in the US. We always have.
> 
> Your confusion is noted.



What have you been smoking? Americans have a long history of clashing with European immigrants. I suppose the African slaves were also immigrants in their own right too. Oh, and you can't honestly claim that legal Latin immigrants don't have it tough coming over.


----------



## koshergrl

Onyx said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> We love legal immigrants in the US. We always have.
> 
> Your confusion is noted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What have you been smoking? Americans have a long history of clashing with European immigrants. I suppose the African slaves were also immigrants in their own right too. Oh, and you can't honestly claim that legal Latin immigrants don't have it tough coming over.
Click to expand...

I'm the great granddaughter of Hungarian immigrants, Scottish immigrants, and Irish immigrants on one side..., and the greatx8 or so daughter of English and Scottish immigrants on the other.
My dil is the daughter of Mexican immigrants.

Love. Immigrants.


----------



## Onyx

koshergrl said:


> I'm the great granddaughter of Hungarian immigrants, Scottish immigrants, and Irish immigrants on one side...,



All those groups faced harsh discrimination coming to America. Especially Hungarians and Irish.

Claiming that America has a long history of loving legal immigrants is historically ignorant.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Melania:
Porn actress
Nude model
Took her clothes off for anyone who paid her
Dumped all her other johns for just one don
Lied about her education
Lied about her immigration history
Lied about the languages she speaks
Lied about stealing the real First Lady's speech

Yes - those things do quality her for a role model for RWNJ traitors.

But, what about the future first "lady", Ivanka? How come daddy bought her biggere boobs than he bought for Melania? Seriously. Check out photos. Whew!


----------



## koshergrl

Onyx said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm the great granddaughter of Hungarian immigrants, Scottish immigrants, and Irish immigrants on one side...,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All those groups faced harsh discrimination coming to America. Especially Hungarians and Irish.
> 
> Claiming that America has a long history of loving legal immigrants is historically ignorant.
Click to expand...


Bullshit. My great grandparents and their parents and my parents all fought and bled for this country because it was INFINITELY better than from whence they came.

My pregnant great grandmother came on FOOT from Hungary to depart from Austria, the last of our family to leave that region. She joined her husband and brothers and older children in the US where they set up a lucrative harness shop on the East Coast.

From there, my grandfather traveled by rail to Oregon, where he met my grandmother, whose mother's father came from Ireland and whose great uncle was Union General, Ben Hur author and the governor of New Mexico, Lew Wallace, and whose grandfather was a Union Captain in his own right.

The US treated my family just fine, thank you. You're full of shit, pushing a false narrative meant to foment hatred and suspicion, and encourage illegals to despise and attack us.


----------



## Onyx

koshergrl said:


> The US treated my family just fine, thank you. You're full of shit, pushing a false narrative meant to foment hatred and suspicion, and encourage illegals to despise and attack us.



Okay, whatever. I suppose the millions of immigration horror stories throughout American history are also perpetuated lies.


----------



## HenryBHough

I rather believe the NEW first lady will refrain from dragooning school children into planting and tending a sharecropper garden out back of the (former) White House.

But I could be wrong.

There IS a first for everything.....


----------



## Russ Alllah Gehry

So we are agreed that the new First Lady is no role model for any young women we care about and know?


----------



## HenryBHough

Russ Alllah Gehry said:


> What was said about Mrs Obama was disgusting. What is said about Mrs Trump, as well as of her husband, can all be laid at their doorstep. It is what they have done and said that comes back at them



I guess you missed your Democrat Late Night Marvel's call for the rape of Governor Palin's infant daughter when Ms. Palin was a candidate for VP.  Oh wait, it was on a school night and 'way past your bedtime.


----------



## Russ Alllah Gehry

HenryBHough said:


> Russ Alllah Gehry said:
> 
> 
> 
> What was said about Mrs Obama was disgusting. What is said about Mrs Trump, as well as of her husband, can all be laid at their doorstep. It is what they have done and said that comes back at them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you missed your Democrat Late Night Marvel's call for the rape of Governor Palin's infant daughter when Ms. Palin was a candidate for VP.  Oh wait, it was on a school night and 'way past your bedtime.
Click to expand...

What nonsense are you pushing now OhHenryHow?


----------



## Luddly Neddite

HenryBHough said:


> I rather believe the NEW first lady will refrain from dragooning school children into planting and tending a sharecropper garden out back of the (former) White House.
> 
> But I could be wrong.
> 
> There IS a first for everything.....




Hey, she's gonna be kept very busy with spray painting the WH gold and picking nail polish colors. She's not gonna have time for things like FLOTUS did - fighting for jobs and housing for our vets (which the Rs still obstructed), fighting for the health of our children (yeah, that's that yucky good for you food thing again - go have a McD's burger. You'll feel better) and worst of all - fighting for girls' right to learn to read.


----------



## Russ Alllah Gehry

koshergrl said:


> Onyx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm the great granddaughter of Hungarian immigrants, Scottish immigrants, and Irish immigrants on one side...,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All those groups faced harsh discrimination coming to America. Especially Hungarians and Irish.
> 
> Claiming that America has a long history of loving legal immigrants is historically ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit. My great grandparents and their parents and my parents all fought and bled for this country because it was INFINITELY better than from whence they came.
> 
> My pregnant great grandmother came on FOOT from Hungary to depart from Austria, the last of our family to leave that region. She joined her husband and brothers and older children in the US where they set up a lucrative harness shop on the East Coast.
> 
> From there, my grandfather traveled by rail to Oregon, where he met my grandmother, whose mother's father came from Ireland and whose great uncle was Union General, Ben Hur author and the governor of New Mexico, Lew Wallace, and whose grandfather was a Union Captain in his own right.
> 
> The US treated my family just fine, thank you. You're full of shit, pushing a false narrative meant to foment hatred and suspicion, and encourage illegals to despise and attack us.
Click to expand...

I doubt your great great grandparents fought and bled for the USA. I also doubt your claims of your parents fighting and bleeding for the USA.  Makes me suspect your whole tall tale.

Why?

It just doesn't add up


----------



## Luddly Neddite

HenryBHough said:


> Russ Alllah Gehry said:
> 
> 
> 
> What was said about Mrs Obama was disgusting. What is said about Mrs Trump, as well as of her husband, can all be laid at their doorstep. It is what they have done and said that comes back at them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you missed your Democrat Late Night Marvel's call for the rape of Governor Palin's infant daughter when Ms. Palin was a candidate for VP.  Oh wait, it was on a school night and 'way past your bedtime.
Click to expand...



Lie.


----------



## Spare_change

guno said:


> Russ Alllah Gehry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Melania Trump EXPOSED as scandalous pictures from her past emerge
> 
> *Raunchy pictures emerge of Donald Trump's wife Melania posing nude for men's magazine *
Click to expand...



I'm pretty much guessing that if the author of this book can't even spell her name right, we probably shouldn't give him too much credence.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Russ Alllah Gehry said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Onyx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm the great granddaughter of Hungarian immigrants, Scottish immigrants, and Irish immigrants on one side...,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All those groups faced harsh discrimination coming to America. Especially Hungarians and Irish.
> 
> Claiming that America has a long history of loving legal immigrants is historically ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit. My great grandparents and their parents and my parents all fought and bled for this country because it was INFINITELY better than from whence they came.
> 
> My pregnant great grandmother came on FOOT from Hungary to depart from Austria, the last of our family to leave that region. She joined her husband and brothers and older children in the US where they set up a lucrative harness shop on the East Coast.
> 
> From there, my grandfather traveled by rail to Oregon, where he met my grandmother, whose mother's father came from Ireland and whose great uncle was Union General, Ben Hur author and the governor of New Mexico, Lew Wallace, and whose grandfather was a Union Captain in his own right.
> 
> The US treated my family just fine, thank you. You're full of shit, pushing a false narrative meant to foment hatred and suspicion, and encourage illegals to despise and attack us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I doubt your great great grandparents fought and bled for the USA. I also doubt your claims of your parents fighting and bleeding for the USA.  Makes me suspect your whole tall tale.
> 
> Why?
> 
> It just doesn't add up
Click to expand...


You caught on to the phony Jewess and her weird stories. Thing is, she posts really personal stuff about herself - her real name, photos of her grand kids, links to even more info. Problem is, she forgets what she posted and tells a whole new story next time. 

Back to the OP - how come RWNJ traitors don't care that Melania was illegal? Hmmm ?


----------



## HenryBHough

Russ Alllah Gehry said:


> What nonsense are you pushing now OhHenryHow?



Your being unaware of the cries for the rape of Governor Palin's infant daughter confirms my assessment of your age.  Thank you, I did have some minor doubt.


----------



## anotherlife

koshergrl said:


> Onyx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm the great granddaughter of Hungarian immigrants, Scottish immigrants, and Irish immigrants on one side...,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All those groups faced harsh discrimination coming to America. Especially Hungarians and Irish.
> 
> Claiming that America has a long history of loving legal immigrants is historically ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit. My great grandparents and their parents and my parents all fought and bled for this country because it was INFINITELY better than from whence they came.
> 
> My pregnant great grandmother came on FOOT from Hungary to depart from Austria, the last of our family to leave that region. She joined her husband and brothers and older children in the US where they set up a lucrative harness shop on the East Coast.
> 
> From there, my grandfather traveled by rail to Oregon, where he met my grandmother, whose mother's father came from Ireland and whose great uncle was Union General, Ben Hur author and the governor of New Mexico, Lew Wallace, and whose grandfather was a Union Captain in his own right.
> 
> The US treated my family just fine, thank you. You're full of shit, pushing a false narrative meant to foment hatred and suspicion, and encourage illegals to despise and attack us.
Click to expand...


Most schools teach to bitch about America.  I don't like that either.  But now you must confess about your true identity.  Since your grandparents died for America, your parents weren't  born.  And since your parents died for America, you were not born.  Confess.


----------



## ABikerSailor

You know, I don't really think that Melania is going to do much as FLOTUS.  Why?  She's already said she doesn't like the limelight and plans to stay in NYC. 

About the only thing I know about her is that she's Trump's wife, she came here from Europe, is a model, and claimed to have earned a degree but really didn't.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Spare_change said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russ Alllah Gehry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Melania Trump EXPOSED as scandalous pictures from her past emerge
> 
> *Raunchy pictures emerge of Donald Trump's wife Melania posing nude for men's magazine *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty much guessing that if the author of this book can't even spell her name right, we probably shouldn't give him too much credence.
Click to expand...


There's plenty of photographic and other evidence to back up the very worst of the stories.

BUT - on the face of it, I don't really care what she was or is. She was sitting on a gold mine and used it. So what?

I also felt more than a little pity for her sitting at home pregnant while her scum husband was bragging about grabbing pussy. In a very real way, she was as much a victim of his sexual predatory behavior as all the other women and young girls he attacked, raped or used his position to get at. Its disgusting and I hate that the RWNJs are fine with it.

What changed my mind is the hypocrisy from the right. They hated Michelle for working for a real education that she didn't have to lie about but accepted and embraced that Melania was a prostitute and porn actress. And she's as much a chronic and pathological liar as the rest of the trumps. Vile, evil people. 

Trump and his wife are everything the RWNJ s say they hate and yet, since he told them a pile of lies, they are quite happy to keep repeating these same lies.


----------



## anotherlife

ABikerSailor said:


> You know, I don't really think that Melania is going to do much as FLOTUS.  Why?  She's already said she doesn't like the limelight and plans to stay in NYC.
> 
> About the only thing I know about her is that she's Trump's wife, she came here from Europe, is a model, and claimed to have earned a degree but really didn't.



If she inspires American girls to want to look like her, after all these decades of wanting to look like Rosie O'Donnell, Melania will have already achieved more than most First Ladies in US history.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

HenryBHough said:


> Russ Alllah Gehry said:
> 
> 
> 
> What nonsense are you pushing now OhHenryHow?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your being unaware of the cries for the rape of Governor Palin's infant daughter confirms my assessment of your age.  Thank you, I did have some minor doubt.
Click to expand...


First, there was no infant daughter. It was a boy. 

Second, no one called for his/her rape. 

If it happened, post a llink or admit that you always lie and you're lying about this.


----------



## ABikerSailor

anotherlife said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know, I don't really think that Melania is going to do much as FLOTUS.  Why?  She's already said she doesn't like the limelight and plans to stay in NYC.
> 
> About the only thing I know about her is that she's Trump's wife, she came here from Europe, is a model, and claimed to have earned a degree but really didn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If she inspires American girls to want to look like her, after all these decades of wanting to look like Rosie O'Donnell, Melania will have already achieved more than most First Ladies in US history.
Click to expand...


Got proof that most American girls have chosen to look like O'Donnell for the past few decades? 

And...........hate to tell you, but looks are determined by genetics, diet and exercise level.


----------



## Spare_change

Luddly Neddite said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russ Alllah Gehry said:
> 
> 
> 
> What nonsense are you pushing now OhHenryHow?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your being unaware of the cries for the rape of Governor Palin's infant daughter confirms my assessment of your age.  Thank you, I did have some minor doubt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First, there was no infant daughter. It was a boy.
> 
> Second, no one called for his/her rape.
> 
> If it happened, post a llink or admit that you always lie and you're lying about this.
Click to expand...



I''m sure that is a reference to the David Letterman faux pas about leaving Palin's youngest daughter (10?11?) with Alex Rodriguez of the Yankees.


----------



## Wyatt earp

Russ Alllah Gehry said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russ Alllah Gehry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> We love legal immigrants in the US. We always have.
> 
> Your confusion is noted.
> 
> 
> 
> Really? What revisionist world are you living in?
> 
> Swarthy Germans
> 
> We were warned about a disgusting man like Trump by the founding fathers
> 
> _[W]hy should the Palatine Boors be suffered to swarm into our Settlements, and by herding together establish their Language and Manners to the Exclusion of ours? Why should Pennsylvania, founded by the English, become a Colony of Aliens, who will shortly be so numerous as to Germanize us instead of our Anglifying them, and will never adopt our Language or Customs, any more than they can acquire our Complexion._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, we're the same. If they don't want to assimilate fuck them.
> 
> But legal immigrants who embrace America, our Christian nature and our wonderful American culture..bring them on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> America First!
> 
> We don't need any new immigrants. Close the borders. Send that stupid Statue of Liberty back to the smelly French. And that stupid progressive poem attached to it is obnoxious
Click to expand...



You still smoking crack?


Give it a rest kid


----------



## Russ Alllah Gehry

HenryBHough Your sick accusations of calls for the rape of children is totally unacceptable.


I know Ms Palin played the victim card very well. She knew as did most normal people that Letterman was not speaking about a 14 year old, who by the way is still not what you described: an infant.

I do hope you get sued and put in jail after Trump changes the libel laws or helps make what you do, a crime



David Letterman apologises for 'flawed' joke about Sarah Palin's daughter


----------



## Russ Alllah Gehry

Spare_change said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russ Alllah Gehry said:
> 
> 
> 
> What nonsense are you pushing now OhHenryHow?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your being unaware of the cries for the rape of Governor Palin's infant daughter confirms my assessment of your age.  Thank you, I did have some minor doubt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First, there was no infant daughter. It was a boy.
> 
> Second, no one called for his/her rape.
> 
> If it happened, post a llink or admit that you always lie and you're lying about this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I''m sure that is a reference to the David Letterman faux pas about leaving Palin's youngest daughter (10?11?) with Alex Rodriguez of the Yankees.
Click to expand...

It was not about the youngest teenaged daughter David Letterman apologises for 'flawed' joke about Sarah Palin's daughter


----------



## Russ Alllah Gehry

HenryBHough said:


> Russ Alllah Gehry said:
> 
> 
> 
> What nonsense are you pushing now OhHenryHow?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your being unaware of the cries for the rape of Governor Palin's infant daughter confirms my assessment of your age.  Thank you, I did have some minor doubt.
Click to expand...

this man Henry belongs in prison. Only a sick mind would make accusations like this


----------



## Luddly Neddite

anotherlife said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know, I don't really think that Melania is going to do much as FLOTUS.  Why?  She's already said she doesn't like the limelight and plans to stay in NYC.
> 
> About the only thing I know about her is that she's Trump's wife, she came here from Europe, is a model, and claimed to have earned a degree but really didn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If she inspires American girls to want to look like her, after all these decades of wanting to look like Rosie O'Donnell, Melania will have already achieved more than most First Ladies in US history.
Click to expand...



WHAT?

Phony plastic boobs, throwing up in the toilet to stay thin, piling on layers of makeup?

How about what's on the inside? Michelle inspired both and she was hated for it.


----------



## Russ Alllah Gehry

But let us get back to the Raunchy Nude Model, the Nickle Chasing, Immigrant Gold Digger that married the Donald


----------



## anotherlife

Luddly Neddite said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russ Alllah Gehry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Melania Trump EXPOSED as scandalous pictures from her past emerge
> 
> *Raunchy pictures emerge of Donald Trump's wife Melania posing nude for men's magazine *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty much guessing that if the author of this book can't even spell her name right, we probably shouldn't give him too much credence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's plenty of photographic and other evidence to back up the very worst of the stories.
> 
> BUT - on the face of it, I don't really care what she was or is. She was sitting on a gold mine and used it. So what?
> 
> I also felt more than a little pity for her sitting at home pregnant while her scum husband was bragging about grabbing pussy. In a very real way, she was as much a victim of his sexual predatory behavior as all the other women and young girls he attacked, raped or used his position to get at. Its disgusting and I hate that the RWNJs are fine with it.
> 
> What changed my mind is the hypocrisy from the right. They hated Michelle for working for a real education that she didn't have to lie about but accepted and embraced that Melania was a prostitute and porn actress. And she's as much a chronic and pathological liar as the rest of the trumps. Vile, evil people.
> 
> Trump and his wife are everything the RWNJ s say they hate and yet, since he told them a pile of lies, they are quite happy to keep repeating these same lies.
Click to expand...



There is nothing wrong with being a whore.  As explained by the French poet Villon as early as the 13th century before they hanged him. 

François Villon (1431 - ?)                      



François Villon composed this quatrain in prison, under sentence of death by hanging and awaiting execution.


Je suis François dons il me poise,
Né de Paris emprés Pontoise;
Et de la corde d’une toise
Sçaura mon col que mon cul poise.


I’m French, which weighs me down of late, 

Paris born - that’s Pontoise situate.
And from a rope, six foot or eight,
My neck will soon feel my arse’s weight.


----------



## anotherlife

Luddly Neddite said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know, I don't really think that Melania is going to do much as FLOTUS.  Why?  She's already said she doesn't like the limelight and plans to stay in NYC.
> 
> About the only thing I know about her is that she's Trump's wife, she came here from Europe, is a model, and claimed to have earned a degree but really didn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If she inspires American girls to want to look like her, after all these decades of wanting to look like Rosie O'Donnell, Melania will have already achieved more than most First Ladies in US history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT?
> 
> Phony plastic boobs, throwing up in the toilet to stay thin, piling on layers of makeup?
> 
> How about what's on the inside? Michelle inspired both and she was hated for it.
Click to expand...


There is nothing wrong with being a whore, as explained by the French poet Villon as early as the 13th century before they hanged him. 

François Villon (1431 - ?)                     



François Villon composed this quatrain in prison, under sentence of death by hanging and awaiting execution.


Je suis François dons il me poise,
Né de Paris emprés Pontoise;
Et de la corde d’une toise
Sçaura mon col que mon cul poise.


I’m French, which weighs me down of late,

Paris born - that’s Pontoise situate.
And from a rope, six foot or eight,
My neck will soon feel my arse’s weight.


----------



## HenryBHough

Luddly Neddite said:


> First, there was no infant daughter. It was a boy.
> 
> Second, no one called for his/her rape.
> 
> If it happened, post a llink or admit that you always lie and you're lying about this.



I'll pm you my rate card if you'd like me to proceed with doing your work for you.

But to put the record straight, Governor Palin, at the time of the Democrat sycophant outrage, had one son serving American in Iraq.  One 18-year old daughter who had her own  issues, and one 14-year daughter who a late night TV host cried out to have intercourse against her will (she was a minor so not able to consent).  Of course on a school night there was little possibility you'd have been allowed to be up late enough to see it yourself but, surely, it must have been part of your indoctrination the next day.  Or,wait, perhaps it was a Friday night so the whole thing might have been forgotten by your indoctrinators by Monday morning when school reopened.

Now there IS the possibility that you're wishing the girl who was with Governor Palin at the time, age 14, might be transgendered that you might not bee so alone but that's just not the case.  BTW, 14 is legally defined in Alaska as an "infant".  The perp later claimed he was referring to the older daughter, then age 18.  Thin gruel, that.


----------



## anotherlife

ABikerSailor said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know, I don't really think that Melania is going to do much as FLOTUS.  Why?  She's already said she doesn't like the limelight and plans to stay in NYC.
> 
> About the only thing I know about her is that she's Trump's wife, she came here from Europe, is a model, and claimed to have earned a degree but really didn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If she inspires American girls to want to look like her, after all these decades of wanting to look like Rosie O'Donnell, Melania will have already achieved more than most First Ladies in US history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Got proof that most American girls have chosen to look like O'Donnell for the past few decades?
> 
> And...........hate to tell you, but looks are determined by genetics, diet and exercise level.
Click to expand...


Then it's worse, because many say that most Americans have German genes, but the German here at home will never get fat.  I think we should add to your list a few bigger things such as prescription medications and chemical foods.  I have never seem a woman that didn't want to be beautiful, until I saw Americans like all looking like Rosie O'Donnell or more her size.


----------



## anotherlife

Luddly Neddite said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know, I don't really think that Melania is going to do much as FLOTUS.  Why?  She's already said she doesn't like the limelight and plans to stay in NYC.
> 
> About the only thing I know about her is that she's Trump's wife, she came here from Europe, is a model, and claimed to have earned a degree but really didn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If she inspires American girls to want to look like her, after all these decades of wanting to look like Rosie O'Donnell, Melania will have already achieved more than most First Ladies in US history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT?
> 
> Phony plastic boobs, throwing up in the toilet to stay thin, piling on layers of makeup?
> 
> How about what's on the inside? Michelle inspired both and she was hated for it.
Click to expand...


What's on the inside?  Let me guess, that would be Donald trump, after all she is his wife.  ???


----------



## anotherlife

Russ Alllah Gehry said:


> But let us get back to the Raunchy Nude Model, the Nickle Chasing, Immigrant Gold Digger that married the Donald



What's wrong with that?  She had the merchandise and Trump wanted to buy some.  The deal must be good because it is ongoing to this day.  Melania is not totally stupid, is she?


----------



## Kat

Sheesh, yet another boring butt hurt lib thread.


----------



## anotherlife

Kat said:


> Sheesh, yet another boring butt hurt lib thread.


Butt did you say?  I was wondering about Melanie's butt.  What do you think?  I mean I can't wonder about her pussie because Trump grabs pussies, but her butt .... ?


----------



## Russ Alllah Gehry

anotherlife said:


> Russ Alllah Gehry said:
> 
> 
> 
> But let us get back to the Raunchy Nude Model, the Nickle Chasing, Immigrant Gold Digger that married the Donald
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's wrong with that?  She had the merchandise and Trump wanted to buy some.  The deal must be good because it is ongoing to this day.  Melania is not totally stupid, is she?
Click to expand...

She's as corrupt as he is, maybe more so. She needs to go back to the country she came from


----------



## Russ Alllah Gehry

Kat said:


> Sheesh, yet another boring butt hurt lib thread.


Would you want her as a role model for our youth?


----------



## Kat

anotherlife said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sheesh, yet another boring butt hurt lib thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butt did you say?  I was wondering about Melanie's butt.  What do you think?
Click to expand...



I wouldn't know. My head isn't swarming in the sewer. You sure are interested in her though. Jealous much?


----------



## Kat

Russ Alllah Gehry said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sheesh, yet another boring butt hurt lib thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you want her as a role model for our youth?
Click to expand...



Better than many............like Obama's mommy.


----------



## Kat

Russ Alllah Gehry said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russ Alllah Gehry said:
> 
> 
> 
> But let us get back to the Raunchy Nude Model, the Nickle Chasing, Immigrant Gold Digger that married the Donald
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's wrong with that?  She had the merchandise and Trump wanted to buy some.  The deal must be good because it is ongoing to this day.  Melania is not totally stupid, is she?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She's as corrupt as he is, maybe more so. *She needs to go back to the country she came from*
Click to expand...


Why? She is a legal American citizen.


----------



## Russ Alllah Gehry

Kat said:


> Russ Alllah Gehry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sheesh, yet another boring butt hurt lib thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you want her as a role model for our youth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Better than many............like Obama's mommy.
Click to expand...

Simple question, yet you avoided answering it directly.

You must agree she is a horrible role model for young Americans


----------



## Russ Alllah Gehry

Kat said:


> Russ Alllah Gehry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russ Alllah Gehry said:
> 
> 
> 
> But let us get back to the Raunchy Nude Model, the Nickle Chasing, Immigrant Gold Digger that married the Donald
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's wrong with that?  She had the merchandise and Trump wanted to buy some.  The deal must be good because it is ongoing to this day.  Melania is not totally stupid, is she?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She's as corrupt as he is, maybe more so. *She needs to go back to the country she came from*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why? She is a legal American citizen.
Click to expand...

Proof!  Some people claim she is not legal. We need to see the whole file


----------



## Kat

Russ Alllah Gehry said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russ Alllah Gehry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sheesh, yet another boring butt hurt lib thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you want her as a role model for our youth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Better than many............like Obama's mommy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Simple question, yet you avoided answering it directly.
> 
> You must agree she is a horrible role model for young Americans
Click to expand...


Troll. Have fun.


----------



## Russ Alllah Gehry

We know Melania has lied on her resume. What else is she lying about? Does she respect our laws ad customs? Is she a legal immigrant?


----------



## Russ Alllah Gehry

Kat said:


> Russ Alllah Gehry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russ Alllah Gehry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sheesh, yet another boring butt hurt lib thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you want her as a role model for our youth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Better than many............like Obama's mommy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Simple question, yet you avoided answering it directly.
> 
> You must agree she is a horrible role model for young Americans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Troll. Have fun.
Click to expand...

Kat, let us get back to the Raunchy Nude Model, the Nickle Chasing, Immigrant Gold Digger that married the Donald


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Russ Alllah Gehry said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russ Alllah Gehry said:
> 
> 
> 
> What nonsense are you pushing now OhHenryHow?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your being unaware of the cries for the rape of Governor Palin's infant daughter confirms my assessment of your age.  Thank you, I did have some minor doubt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> this man Henry belongs in prison. Only a sick mind would make accusations like this
Click to expand...



HenryBHough just makes it up as he goes along. Don't wait for a link to this latest lie.


----------



## anotherlife

Russ Alllah Gehry said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russ Alllah Gehry said:
> 
> 
> 
> But let us get back to the Raunchy Nude Model, the Nickle Chasing, Immigrant Gold Digger that married the Donald
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's wrong with that?  She had the merchandise and Trump wanted to buy some.  The deal must be good because it is ongoing to this day.  Melania is not totally stupid, is she?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She's as corrupt as he is, maybe more so. She needs to go back to the country she came from
Click to expand...


That is sooo harsh!  The first First Lady that is not old nor fat.  That must count for something.


----------



## koshergrl

Onyx said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> The US treated my family just fine, thank you. You're full of shit, pushing a false narrative meant to foment hatred and suspicion, and encourage illegals to despise and attack us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, whatever. I suppose the millions of immigration horror stories throughout American history are also perpetuated lies.
Click to expand...

I imagine most of what you surround yourself is lies. Because pieces of shit like you seek out and collect hateful, divisive, bigoted garbage. You wallow in it.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Kat said:


> Russ Alllah Gehry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sheesh, yet another boring butt hurt lib thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you want her as a role model for our youth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Better than many............like Obama's mommy.
Click to expand...


Yeah, nothing worse than a woman who works her way through a major university, has a successful career, incredible mother, fights for vets, their families, fights for children, fights for girls' right to read ...

Much better to have fake boobs, do porn, lie and steal other's work and pass it off as your own. Yep - the perfect role model for you RW Putin lovers.


----------



## anotherlife

Kat said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sheesh, yet another boring butt hurt lib thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butt did you say?  I was wondering about Melanie's butt.  What do you think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't know. My head isn't swarming in the sewer. You sure are interested in her though. Jealous much?
Click to expand...


Well the thing is that Trump grabs pussies.  So where can I come in?


----------



## Luddly Neddite

And Kat - she was illegal and she lied about it. As did her pathological liar husband.


----------



## anotherlife

Russ Alllah Gehry said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russ Alllah Gehry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russ Alllah Gehry said:
> 
> 
> 
> But let us get back to the Raunchy Nude Model, the Nickle Chasing, Immigrant Gold Digger that married the Donald
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's wrong with that?  She had the merchandise and Trump wanted to buy some.  The deal must be good because it is ongoing to this day.  Melania is not totally stupid, is she?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She's as corrupt as he is, maybe more so. *She needs to go back to the country she came from*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why? She is a legal American citizen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Proof!  Some people claim she is not legal. We need to see the whole file
Click to expand...


Witch hunt!  So American.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

koshergrl said:


> Onyx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> The US treated my family just fine, thank you. You're full of shit, pushing a false narrative meant to foment hatred and suspicion, and encourage illegals to despise and attack us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, whatever. I suppose the millions of immigration horror stories throughout American history are also perpetuated lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I imagine most of what you surround yourself is lies. Because pieces of shit like you seek out and collect hateful, divisive, bigoted garbage. You wallow in it.
Click to expand...



Allie has been caught again. Why do you do this to yourself? How about you stop lying about yourself and address the OP?


----------



## Kat

Luddly Neddite said:


> And Kat - she was illegal and she lied about it. As did her pathological liar husband.




Believing the fake I see. I am not in the mood to argue. She will be your First Lady in a little over a month - like it or not.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Russ Alllah Gehry said:


> We know Melania has lied on her resume. What else is she lying about? Does she respect our laws ad customs? Is she a legal immigrant?




She's legal now but worked in the US illegally.


----------



## Unkotare

Russ Alllah Gehry said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russ Alllah Gehry said:
> 
> 
> 
> There should be a law against immigrants being part of any First Family in the White House. .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a stupid idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why?
Click to expand...



Because we are an immigrant nation.
Because a President can marry whoever the hell he wants.
Because your petty fears have no place in my government.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Moochele obviously thinks so.


----------



## BULLDOG

tinydancer said:


> Melania was a super model. Nudity especially in European magazines is the norm. Now little newbie your posts and your lewd accusations about the future First Lady have all been made by others.
> 
> And it didn't make a damn bit of difference in the election. Trump won.



So the first lady's nude lesbian porn pictures being available all over the internet is the new norm? Really?


----------



## BULLDOG

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Russ Alllah Gehry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is Our Soon to be First Lady a Positive Role Model? Some people have claimed she is a gold digger. Some people have claimed she has an immigration problem of her own.
> 
> She is an immigrant. Does she share American values?
> 
> Would you want your daughters to do what she has done?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It amazes me how the left is so hell bent on calling someone a whore for what they ( Melania Trump ) did before they were married but I bet you will defend Anthony Weiner sexting with minors, right!?!
> 
> Who gives a damn what she did before she was married to her worthless husband ( Donald Trump ) and let be very honest I am willing to bet you can not walk on water, raise the dead without viagra and when you stick your finger in a glass of water all you get is a wet finger and dirty finger water, so until you can nail your ass to a cross and raise from the dead, well you are no one to judge anyone else mate!
Click to expand...


Link to anybody here defending Weiner's actions?


----------



## tinydancer

BULLDOG said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Melania was a super model. Nudity especially in European magazines is the norm. Now little newbie your posts and your lewd accusations about the future First Lady have all been made by others.
> 
> And it didn't make a damn bit of difference in the election. Trump won.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the first lady's nude lesbian porn pictures being available all over the internet is the new norm? Really?
Click to expand...


It's not considered a lesbian shoot. It's just something they do in Europe. 

Recently Kate Moss and Carla Delevingne, two very top models got into a risque shoot for a new fragrance from Burberry. 

Here you go. Oh and the advertisement is in all the fashion magazines. No big smurf. What I find interesting is that you so called liberals are the ones freaking out about it and not conservatives.



*Is this fashion's hottest pairing yet? Kate Moss and Cara Delevingne get cosy in risque shoot for the latest Burberry fragrance campaign*

*The British supermodels appear nude in the campaign*
*Cara says she humbled to work with Kate who she 'always admired' *
*The shoot celebrates the launch of the fragrance My Burberry*
*For the first time customers are able to personalise their perfume bottle*

Kate Moss and Cara Delevingne get cosy for My Burberry campaign | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Spare_change

Russ Alllah Gehry said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russ Alllah Gehry said:
> 
> 
> 
> What nonsense are you pushing now OhHenryHow?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your being unaware of the cries for the rape of Governor Palin's infant daughter confirms my assessment of your age.  Thank you, I did have some minor doubt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> this man Henry belongs in prison. Only a sick mind would make accusations like this
Click to expand...


Good lord --- quit whining. You know what was meant .... you sound like a petulant little child.


----------



## Moonglow

BULLDOG said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russ Alllah Gehry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is Our Soon to be First Lady a Positive Role Model? Some people have claimed she is a gold digger. Some people have claimed she has an immigration problem of her own.
> 
> She is an immigrant. Does she share American values?
> 
> Would you want your daughters to do what she has done?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It amazes me how the left is so hell bent on calling someone a whore for what they ( Melania Trump ) did before they were married but I bet you will defend Anthony Weiner sexting with minors, right!?!
> 
> Who gives a damn what she did before she was married to her worthless husband ( Donald Trump ) and let be very honest I am willing to bet you can not walk on water, raise the dead without viagra and when you stick your finger in a glass of water all you get is a wet finger and dirty finger water, so until you can nail your ass to a cross and raise from the dead, well you are no one to judge anyone else mate!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Link to anybody here defending Weiner's actions?
Click to expand...

I can't even defend my own wiener's actions...


----------



## Spare_change

Kat said:


> Sheesh, yet another boring butt hurt lib thread.




Can I give you three 'thank you's???

This is getting so boring, it's starting to drive people off the site.


----------



## Moonglow

Spare_change said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sheesh, yet another boring butt hurt lib thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I give you three 'thank you's???
> 
> This is getting so boring, it's starting to drive people off the site.
Click to expand...

Chauffeured or in the conservative style of a car from _The Flintstones_?


----------



## Russ Alllah Gehry

Spare_change said:


> You know what was meant .... QUOTE]
> What was meant?


----------



## Spare_change

Moonglow said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sheesh, yet another boring butt hurt lib thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I give you three 'thank you's???
> 
> This is getting so boring, it's starting to drive people off the site.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chauffeured or in the conservative style of a car from _The Flintstones_?
Click to expand...


Personally, I've got a Ford 4WD.

But, as the liberal whining reaches its crescendo, it is driving out reasoned and intelligent discussion of important issues. Leaving is becoming a more likely option. I admit, though, I will wait until after the inauguration. If the stupidity of the left is gone, then I am.


----------



## Moonglow

Spare_change said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sheesh, yet another boring butt hurt lib thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I give you three 'thank you's???
> 
> This is getting so boring, it's starting to drive people off the site.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chauffeured or in the conservative style of a car from _The Flintstones_?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Personally, I've got a Ford 4WD.
> 
> But, as the liberal whining reaches its crescendo, it is driving out reasoned and intelligent discussion of important issues. Leaving is becoming a more likely option. I admit, though, I will wait until after the inauguration. If the stupidity of the left is gone, then I am.
Click to expand...

Now you know why I left my wife...


----------



## Spare_change

Russ Alllah Gehry said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know what was meant .... QUOTE]
> What was meant?
Click to expand...


You're no better than your handlers ....

A person misspeaks, and you berate him from pillory to post, knowing all the time what was intended. But, you'd rather show the pettiness by denigrating somebody for a misspelled word, a misspoken word than you would be willing to understand his intent and engaging the idea on an intellectual level.

Frankly, it is nothing but childish.


----------



## Russ Alllah Gehry

Moonglow said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sheesh, yet another boring butt hurt lib thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I give you three 'thank you's???
> 
> This is getting so boring, it's starting to drive people off the site.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chauffeured or in the conservative style of a car from _The Flintstones_?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Personally, I've got a Ford 4WD.
> 
> But, as the liberal whining reaches its crescendo, it is driving out reasoned and intelligent discussion of important issues. Leaving is becoming a more likely option. I admit, though, I will wait until after the inauguration. If the stupidity of the left is gone, then I am.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you know why I left my wife...
Click to expand...

Oh! She didn't leave you?  You da man!!!


----------



## Moonglow

Russ Alllah Gehry said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sheesh, yet another boring butt hurt lib thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I give you three 'thank you's???
> 
> This is getting so boring, it's starting to drive people off the site.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chauffeured or in the conservative style of a car from _The Flintstones_?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Personally, I've got a Ford 4WD.
> 
> But, as the liberal whining reaches its crescendo, it is driving out reasoned and intelligent discussion of important issues. Leaving is becoming a more likely option. I admit, though, I will wait until after the inauguration. If the stupidity of the left is gone, then I am.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you know why I left my wife...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh! She didn't leave you?  You da man!!!
Click to expand...

That was the first wife...


----------



## Spare_change

Moonglow said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sheesh, yet another boring butt hurt lib thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I give you three 'thank you's???
> 
> This is getting so boring, it's starting to drive people off the site.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chauffeured or in the conservative style of a car from _The Flintstones_?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Personally, I've got a Ford 4WD.
> 
> But, as the liberal whining reaches its crescendo, it is driving out reasoned and intelligent discussion of important issues. Leaving is becoming a more likely option. I admit, though, I will wait until after the inauguration. If the stupidity of the left is gone, then I am.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you know why I left my wife...
Click to expand...



You have both my sympathy ... and my congratulations.


----------



## Moonglow

Spare_change said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sheesh, yet another boring butt hurt lib thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I give you three 'thank you's???
> 
> This is getting so boring, it's starting to drive people off the site.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chauffeured or in the conservative style of a car from _The Flintstones_?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Personally, I've got a Ford 4WD.
> 
> But, as the liberal whining reaches its crescendo, it is driving out reasoned and intelligent discussion of important issues. Leaving is becoming a more likely option. I admit, though, I will wait until after the inauguration. If the stupidity of the left is gone, then I am.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you know why I left my wife...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You have both my sympathy ... and my congratulations.
Click to expand...

It was either that or go deaf, but thanks...


----------



## Russ Alllah Gehry

Spare_change said:


> You're no better than your handlers ....


Let us get back to the Raunchy Nude Model, the Nickle Chasing, Immigrant Gold Digger that married the Donald


----------



## Russ Alllah Gehry

Spare_change said:


> A person misspeaks, and you....


Do you seriously think I was attacking DL?

Take your meds


----------



## Spare_change

Russ Alllah Gehry said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> A person misspeaks, and you....
> 
> 
> 
> Do you seriously think I was attacking DL?
> 
> Take your meds
Click to expand...


You were, unquestionably, attacking the poster. At least, own up to your perfidy.


----------



## BULLDOG

tinydancer said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Melania was a super model. Nudity especially in European magazines is the norm. Now little newbie your posts and your lewd accusations about the future First Lady have all been made by others.
> 
> And it didn't make a damn bit of difference in the election. Trump won.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the first lady's nude lesbian porn pictures being available all over the internet is the new norm? Really?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not considered a lesbian shoot. It's just something they do in Europe.
> 
> Recently Kate Moss and Carla Delevingne, two very top models got into a risque shoot for a new fragrance from Burberry.
> 
> Here you go. Oh and the advertisement is in all the fashion magazines. No big smurf. What I find interesting is that you so called liberals are the ones freaking out about it and not conservatives.
> 
> 
> 
> *Is this fashion's hottest pairing yet? Kate Moss and Cara Delevingne get cosy in risque shoot for the latest Burberry fragrance campaign*
> 
> *The British supermodels appear nude in the campaign*
> *Cara says she humbled to work with Kate who she 'always admired' *
> *The shoot celebrates the launch of the fragrance My Burberry*
> *For the first time customers are able to personalise their perfume bottle*
> 
> Kate Moss and Cara Delevingne get cosy for My Burberry campaign | Daily Mail Online
Click to expand...


Odd, considering that not long ago, the right was offended by Michelle Obama exposing her shoulders. It was said to be beneath the dignity of the first lady. I guess that's just another example of how the right has no integrity, and will try to make a scandal about anything. Your professed deeply held moral values aren't so deeply held after all.


----------



## ChrisL

Luddly Neddite said:


> Melania:
> Porn actress
> Nude model
> Took her clothes off for anyone who paid her
> Dumped all her other johns for just one don
> Lied about her education
> Lied about her immigration history
> Lied about the languages she speaks
> Lied about stealing the real First Lady's speech
> 
> Yes - those things do quality her for a role model for RWNJ traitors.
> 
> But, what about the future first "lady", Ivanka? How come daddy bought her biggere boobs than he bought for Melania? Seriously. Check out photos. Whew!



So?  Models are the equivalent of prostitutes?  You do realize that MOST successful models do in fact have some nude shots?


----------



## ChrisL

Luddly Neddite said:


> Melania:
> Porn actress
> Nude model
> Took her clothes off for anyone who paid her
> Dumped all her other johns for just one don
> Lied about her education
> Lied about her immigration history
> Lied about the languages she speaks
> Lied about stealing the real First Lady's speech
> 
> Yes - those things do quality her for a role model for RWNJ traitors.
> 
> But, what about the future first "lady", Ivanka? How come daddy bought her biggere boobs than he bought for Melania? Seriously. Check out photos. Whew!



Porn actress?  Link?


----------



## ChrisL

BULLDOG said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Melania was a super model. Nudity especially in European magazines is the norm. Now little newbie your posts and your lewd accusations about the future First Lady have all been made by others.
> 
> And it didn't make a damn bit of difference in the election. Trump won.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the first lady's nude lesbian porn pictures being available all over the internet is the new norm? Really?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not considered a lesbian shoot. It's just something they do in Europe.
> 
> Recently Kate Moss and Carla Delevingne, two very top models got into a risque shoot for a new fragrance from Burberry.
> 
> Here you go. Oh and the advertisement is in all the fashion magazines. No big smurf. What I find interesting is that you so called liberals are the ones freaking out about it and not conservatives.
> 
> 
> 
> *Is this fashion's hottest pairing yet? Kate Moss and Cara Delevingne get cosy in risque shoot for the latest Burberry fragrance campaign*
> 
> *The British supermodels appear nude in the campaign*
> *Cara says she humbled to work with Kate who she 'always admired' *
> *The shoot celebrates the launch of the fragrance My Burberry*
> *For the first time customers are able to personalise their perfume bottle*
> 
> Kate Moss and Cara Delevingne get cosy for My Burberry campaign | Daily Mail Online
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Odd, considering that not long ago, the right was offended by Michelle Obama exposing her shoulders. It was said to be beneath the dignity of the first lady. I guess that's just another example of how the right has no integrity, and will try to make a scandal about anything. Your professed deeply held moral values aren't so deeply held after all.
Click to expand...


Who was offended by her shoulders?  Certainly nobody I know.


----------



## BULLDOG

ChrisL said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Melania was a super model. Nudity especially in European magazines is the norm. Now little newbie your posts and your lewd accusations about the future First Lady have all been made by others.
> 
> And it didn't make a damn bit of difference in the election. Trump won.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the first lady's nude lesbian porn pictures being available all over the internet is the new norm? Really?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not considered a lesbian shoot. It's just something they do in Europe.
> 
> Recently Kate Moss and Carla Delevingne, two very top models got into a risque shoot for a new fragrance from Burberry.
> 
> Here you go. Oh and the advertisement is in all the fashion magazines. No big smurf. What I find interesting is that you so called liberals are the ones freaking out about it and not conservatives.
> 
> 
> 
> *Is this fashion's hottest pairing yet? Kate Moss and Cara Delevingne get cosy in risque shoot for the latest Burberry fragrance campaign*
> 
> *The British supermodels appear nude in the campaign*
> *Cara says she humbled to work with Kate who she 'always admired' *
> *The shoot celebrates the launch of the fragrance My Burberry*
> *For the first time customers are able to personalise their perfume bottle*
> 
> Kate Moss and Cara Delevingne get cosy for My Burberry campaign | Daily Mail Online
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Odd, considering that not long ago, the right was offended by Michelle Obama exposing her shoulders. It was said to be beneath the dignity of the first lady. I guess that's just another example of how the right has no integrity, and will try to make a scandal about anything. Your professed deeply held moral values aren't so deeply held after all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who was offended by her shoulders?  Certainly nobody I know.
Click to expand...


Not surprising that you have such a selective memory. Here's another picture of the first slut showing her tits in public on the street. You can't say this one was "just a photo shoot".  I can't show it here because it breaks the rules, but here is a ink
http://trueactivist.wpengine.netdna-cdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/07/10-5.jpg


----------



## ChrisL

BULLDOG said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Melania was a super model. Nudity especially in European magazines is the norm. Now little newbie your posts and your lewd accusations about the future First Lady have all been made by others.
> 
> And it didn't make a damn bit of difference in the election. Trump won.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the first lady's nude lesbian porn pictures being available all over the internet is the new norm? Really?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not considered a lesbian shoot. It's just something they do in Europe.
> 
> Recently Kate Moss and Carla Delevingne, two very top models got into a risque shoot for a new fragrance from Burberry.
> 
> Here you go. Oh and the advertisement is in all the fashion magazines. No big smurf. What I find interesting is that you so called liberals are the ones freaking out about it and not conservatives.
> 
> 
> 
> *Is this fashion's hottest pairing yet? Kate Moss and Cara Delevingne get cosy in risque shoot for the latest Burberry fragrance campaign*
> 
> *The British supermodels appear nude in the campaign*
> *Cara says she humbled to work with Kate who she 'always admired' *
> *The shoot celebrates the launch of the fragrance My Burberry*
> *For the first time customers are able to personalise their perfume bottle*
> 
> Kate Moss and Cara Delevingne get cosy for My Burberry campaign | Daily Mail Online
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Odd, considering that not long ago, the right was offended by Michelle Obama exposing her shoulders. It was said to be beneath the dignity of the first lady. I guess that's just another example of how the right has no integrity, and will try to make a scandal about anything. Your professed deeply held moral values aren't so deeply held after all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who was offended by her shoulders?  Certainly nobody I know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not surprising that you have such a selective memory. Here's another picture of the first slut showing her tits in public on the street. You can't say this one was "just a photo shoot".  I can't show it here because it breaks the rules, but here is a ink
> http://trueactivist.wpengine.netdna-cdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/07/10-5.jpg
Click to expand...


So?  I don't think you really know what a "slut" means.  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL

BULLDOG said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Melania was a super model. Nudity especially in European magazines is the norm. Now little newbie your posts and your lewd accusations about the future First Lady have all been made by others.
> 
> And it didn't make a damn bit of difference in the election. Trump won.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the first lady's nude lesbian porn pictures being available all over the internet is the new norm? Really?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not considered a lesbian shoot. It's just something they do in Europe.
> 
> Recently Kate Moss and Carla Delevingne, two very top models got into a risque shoot for a new fragrance from Burberry.
> 
> Here you go. Oh and the advertisement is in all the fashion magazines. No big smurf. What I find interesting is that you so called liberals are the ones freaking out about it and not conservatives.
> 
> 
> 
> *Is this fashion's hottest pairing yet? Kate Moss and Cara Delevingne get cosy in risque shoot for the latest Burberry fragrance campaign*
> 
> *The British supermodels appear nude in the campaign*
> *Cara says she humbled to work with Kate who she 'always admired' *
> *The shoot celebrates the launch of the fragrance My Burberry*
> *For the first time customers are able to personalise their perfume bottle*
> 
> Kate Moss and Cara Delevingne get cosy for My Burberry campaign | Daily Mail Online
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Odd, considering that not long ago, the right was offended by Michelle Obama exposing her shoulders. It was said to be beneath the dignity of the first lady. I guess that's just another example of how the right has no integrity, and will try to make a scandal about anything. Your professed deeply held moral values aren't so deeply held after all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who was offended by her shoulders?  Certainly nobody I know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not surprising that you have such a selective memory. Here's another picture of the first slut showing her tits in public on the street. You can't say this one was "just a photo shoot".  I can't show it here because it breaks the rules, but here is a ink
> http://trueactivist.wpengine.netdna-cdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/07/10-5.jpg
Click to expand...


Are you jealous of Melania's body or something?


----------



## BULLDOG

ChrisL said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the first lady's nude lesbian porn pictures being available all over the internet is the new norm? Really?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not considered a lesbian shoot. It's just something they do in Europe.
> 
> Recently Kate Moss and Carla Delevingne, two very top models got into a risque shoot for a new fragrance from Burberry.
> 
> Here you go. Oh and the advertisement is in all the fashion magazines. No big smurf. What I find interesting is that you so called liberals are the ones freaking out about it and not conservatives.
> 
> 
> 
> *Is this fashion's hottest pairing yet? Kate Moss and Cara Delevingne get cosy in risque shoot for the latest Burberry fragrance campaign*
> 
> *The British supermodels appear nude in the campaign*
> *Cara says she humbled to work with Kate who she 'always admired' *
> *The shoot celebrates the launch of the fragrance My Burberry*
> *For the first time customers are able to personalise their perfume bottle*
> 
> Kate Moss and Cara Delevingne get cosy for My Burberry campaign | Daily Mail Online
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Odd, considering that not long ago, the right was offended by Michelle Obama exposing her shoulders. It was said to be beneath the dignity of the first lady. I guess that's just another example of how the right has no integrity, and will try to make a scandal about anything. Your professed deeply held moral values aren't so deeply held after all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who was offended by her shoulders?  Certainly nobody I know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not surprising that you have such a selective memory. Here's another picture of the first slut showing her tits in public on the street. You can't say this one was "just a photo shoot".  I can't show it here because it breaks the rules, but here is a ink
> http://trueactivist.wpengine.netdna-cdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/07/10-5.jpg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you jealous of Melania's body or something?
Click to expand...


She has a beautiful body. It's inappropriate for our first lady to display it so freely and often..


----------



## ChrisL

BULLDOG said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not considered a lesbian shoot. It's just something they do in Europe.
> 
> Recently Kate Moss and Carla Delevingne, two very top models got into a risque shoot for a new fragrance from Burberry.
> 
> Here you go. Oh and the advertisement is in all the fashion magazines. No big smurf. What I find interesting is that you so called liberals are the ones freaking out about it and not conservatives.
> 
> 
> 
> *Is this fashion's hottest pairing yet? Kate Moss and Cara Delevingne get cosy in risque shoot for the latest Burberry fragrance campaign*
> 
> *The British supermodels appear nude in the campaign*
> *Cara says she humbled to work with Kate who she 'always admired' *
> *The shoot celebrates the launch of the fragrance My Burberry*
> *For the first time customers are able to personalise their perfume bottle*
> 
> Kate Moss and Cara Delevingne get cosy for My Burberry campaign | Daily Mail Online
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odd, considering that not long ago, the right was offended by Michelle Obama exposing her shoulders. It was said to be beneath the dignity of the first lady. I guess that's just another example of how the right has no integrity, and will try to make a scandal about anything. Your professed deeply held moral values aren't so deeply held after all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who was offended by her shoulders?  Certainly nobody I know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not surprising that you have such a selective memory. Here's another picture of the first slut showing her tits in public on the street. You can't say this one was "just a photo shoot".  I can't show it here because it breaks the rules, but here is a ink
> http://trueactivist.wpengine.netdna-cdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/07/10-5.jpg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you jealous of Melania's body or something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She has a beautiful body. It's inappropriate for our first lady to display it so freely and often..
Click to expand...


Why?


----------



## BULLDOG

ChrisL said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Odd, considering that not long ago, the right was offended by Michelle Obama exposing her shoulders. It was said to be beneath the dignity of the first lady. I guess that's just another example of how the right has no integrity, and will try to make a scandal about anything. Your professed deeply held moral values aren't so deeply held after all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who was offended by her shoulders?  Certainly nobody I know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not surprising that you have such a selective memory. Here's another picture of the first slut showing her tits in public on the street. You can't say this one was "just a photo shoot".  I can't show it here because it breaks the rules, but here is a ink
> http://trueactivist.wpengine.netdna-cdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/07/10-5.jpg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you jealous of Melania's body or something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She has a beautiful body. It's inappropriate for our first lady to display it so freely and often..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why?
Click to expand...

Do you think it is appropriate for her to walk down the street with her nipples exposed?


----------



## ChrisL

BULLDOG said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who was offended by her shoulders?  Certainly nobody I know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not surprising that you have such a selective memory. Here's another picture of the first slut showing her tits in public on the street. You can't say this one was "just a photo shoot".  I can't show it here because it breaks the rules, but here is a ink
> http://trueactivist.wpengine.netdna-cdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/07/10-5.jpg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you jealous of Melania's body or something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She has a beautiful body. It's inappropriate for our first lady to display it so freely and often..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you think it is appropriate for her to walk down the street with her nipples exposed?
Click to expand...


I asked you why YOU think it's inappropriate?


----------



## BULLDOG

ChrisL said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not surprising that you have such a selective memory. Here's another picture of the first slut showing her tits in public on the street. You can't say this one was "just a photo shoot".  I can't show it here because it breaks the rules, but here is a ink
> http://trueactivist.wpengine.netdna-cdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/07/10-5.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you jealous of Melania's body or something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She has a beautiful body. It's inappropriate for our first lady to display it so freely and often..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you think it is appropriate for her to walk down the street with her nipples exposed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I asked you why YOU think it's inappropriate?
Click to expand...


It's below the dignity of the first lady, and most other women in our country. I  challenge you to count all the women with exposed nipples you see on the street today, and then tell me how common it it.  Now tell me why you think it is appropriate for her.


----------



## ChrisL

BULLDOG said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you jealous of Melania's body or something?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She has a beautiful body. It's inappropriate for our first lady to display it so freely and often..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you think it is appropriate for her to walk down the street with her nipples exposed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I asked you why YOU think it's inappropriate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's below the dignity of the first lady, and most other women in our country. I  challenge you to count all the women with exposed nipples you see on the street today, and then tell me how common it it.  Now tell me why you think it is appropriate for her.
Click to expand...


You challenge me?    Well, it's definitely way too cold for exposed nipples around my area, so . . . . 

Melania is a model.  Wearing see-through clothing is not a big deal if you're a model from Europe.


----------



## ChrisL

Carla Bruni (also a model).


----------



## ChrisL

BULLDOG said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Melania was a super model. Nudity especially in European magazines is the norm. Now little newbie your posts and your lewd accusations about the future First Lady have all been made by others.
> 
> And it didn't make a damn bit of difference in the election. Trump won.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the first lady's nude lesbian porn pictures being available all over the internet is the new norm? Really?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not considered a lesbian shoot. It's just something they do in Europe.
> 
> Recently Kate Moss and Carla Delevingne, two very top models got into a risque shoot for a new fragrance from Burberry.
> 
> Here you go. Oh and the advertisement is in all the fashion magazines. No big smurf. What I find interesting is that you so called liberals are the ones freaking out about it and not conservatives.
> 
> 
> 
> *Is this fashion's hottest pairing yet? Kate Moss and Cara Delevingne get cosy in risque shoot for the latest Burberry fragrance campaign*
> 
> *The British supermodels appear nude in the campaign*
> *Cara says she humbled to work with Kate who she 'always admired' *
> *The shoot celebrates the launch of the fragrance My Burberry*
> *For the first time customers are able to personalise their perfume bottle*
> 
> Kate Moss and Cara Delevingne get cosy for My Burberry campaign | Daily Mail Online
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Odd, considering that not long ago, the right was offended by Michelle Obama exposing her shoulders. It was said to be beneath the dignity of the first lady. I guess that's just another example of how the right has no integrity, and will try to make a scandal about anything. Your professed deeply held moral values aren't so deeply held after all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who was offended by her shoulders?  Certainly nobody I know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not surprising that you have such a selective memory. Here's another picture of the first slut showing her tits in public on the street. You can't say this one was "just a photo shoot".  I can't show it here because it breaks the rules, but here is a ink
> http://trueactivist.wpengine.netdna-cdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/07/10-5.jpg
Click to expand...


Why does this link take me to a picture with no text?  I have no idea when this was taken, where it was taken, or anything about the context of this photo.  For all I know, it could be a fake.  How about a link to include this photo?


----------



## BULLDOG

ChrisL said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> She has a beautiful body. It's inappropriate for our first lady to display it so freely and often..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you think it is appropriate for her to walk down the street with her nipples exposed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I asked you why YOU think it's inappropriate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's below the dignity of the first lady, and most other women in our country. I  challenge you to count all the women with exposed nipples you see on the street today, and then tell me how common it it.  Now tell me why you think it is appropriate for her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You challenge me?    Well, it's definitely way too cold for exposed nipples around my area, so . . . .
> 
> Melania is a model.  Wearing see-through clothing is not a big deal if you're a model from Europe.
Click to expand...


Then why does it bother you so much to point out how proudly and often she shows her tits?


----------



## ChrisL

BULLDOG said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think it is appropriate for her to walk down the street with her nipples exposed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I asked you why YOU think it's inappropriate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's below the dignity of the first lady, and most other women in our country. I  challenge you to count all the women with exposed nipples you see on the street today, and then tell me how common it it.  Now tell me why you think it is appropriate for her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You challenge me?    Well, it's definitely way too cold for exposed nipples around my area, so . . . .
> 
> Melania is a model.  Wearing see-through clothing is not a big deal if you're a model from Europe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then why does it bother you so much to point out how proudly and often she shows her tits?
Click to expand...


Bothers me?  Where do you get that from?  I'm just asking why you keep calling this poor woman a slut and a whore?


----------



## ChrisL

As far as I'm aware, Melania has been a loyal spouse to her husband.  A slut or whore would be a married person who cheats on their spouse, IMO.


----------



## BULLDOG

ChrisL said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the first lady's nude lesbian porn pictures being available all over the internet is the new norm? Really?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not considered a lesbian shoot. It's just something they do in Europe.
> 
> Recently Kate Moss and Carla Delevingne, two very top models got into a risque shoot for a new fragrance from Burberry.
> 
> Here you go. Oh and the advertisement is in all the fashion magazines. No big smurf. What I find interesting is that you so called liberals are the ones freaking out about it and not conservatives.
> 
> 
> 
> *Is this fashion's hottest pairing yet? Kate Moss and Cara Delevingne get cosy in risque shoot for the latest Burberry fragrance campaign*
> 
> *The British supermodels appear nude in the campaign*
> *Cara says she humbled to work with Kate who she 'always admired' *
> *The shoot celebrates the launch of the fragrance My Burberry*
> *For the first time customers are able to personalise their perfume bottle*
> 
> Kate Moss and Cara Delevingne get cosy for My Burberry campaign | Daily Mail Online
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Odd, considering that not long ago, the right was offended by Michelle Obama exposing her shoulders. It was said to be beneath the dignity of the first lady. I guess that's just another example of how the right has no integrity, and will try to make a scandal about anything. Your professed deeply held moral values aren't so deeply held after all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who was offended by her shoulders?  Certainly nobody I know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not surprising that you have such a selective memory. Here's another picture of the first slut showing her tits in public on the street. You can't say this one was "just a photo shoot".  I can't show it here because it breaks the rules, but here is a ink
> http://trueactivist.wpengine.netdna-cdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/07/10-5.jpg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why does this link take me to a picture with no text?  I have no idea when this was taken, where it was taken, or anything about the context of this photo.  For all I know, it could be a fake.  How about a link to include this photo?
Click to expand...


We both know it isn't fake. 
Nice tits run in the family
https://static.wixstatic.com/media/...ffb_964cafa8f4cf466da50f76f3030da173~mv2.webp


----------



## ChrisL

BULLDOG said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not considered a lesbian shoot. It's just something they do in Europe.
> 
> Recently Kate Moss and Carla Delevingne, two very top models got into a risque shoot for a new fragrance from Burberry.
> 
> Here you go. Oh and the advertisement is in all the fashion magazines. No big smurf. What I find interesting is that you so called liberals are the ones freaking out about it and not conservatives.
> 
> 
> 
> *Is this fashion's hottest pairing yet? Kate Moss and Cara Delevingne get cosy in risque shoot for the latest Burberry fragrance campaign*
> 
> *The British supermodels appear nude in the campaign*
> *Cara says she humbled to work with Kate who she 'always admired' *
> *The shoot celebrates the launch of the fragrance My Burberry*
> *For the first time customers are able to personalise their perfume bottle*
> 
> Kate Moss and Cara Delevingne get cosy for My Burberry campaign | Daily Mail Online
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odd, considering that not long ago, the right was offended by Michelle Obama exposing her shoulders. It was said to be beneath the dignity of the first lady. I guess that's just another example of how the right has no integrity, and will try to make a scandal about anything. Your professed deeply held moral values aren't so deeply held after all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who was offended by her shoulders?  Certainly nobody I know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not surprising that you have such a selective memory. Here's another picture of the first slut showing her tits in public on the street. You can't say this one was "just a photo shoot".  I can't show it here because it breaks the rules, but here is a ink
> http://trueactivist.wpengine.netdna-cdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/07/10-5.jpg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why does this link take me to a picture with no text?  I have no idea when this was taken, where it was taken, or anything about the context of this photo.  For all I know, it could be a fake.  How about a link to include this photo?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We both know it isn't fake.
> Nice tits run in the family
> https://static.wixstatic.com/media/...ffb_964cafa8f4cf466da50f76f3030da173~mv2.webp
Click to expand...


Derr.  By fake, I mean photoshopped.  Again, there isn't a link to where the photo originated.  Care to post your links.  Otherwise, I'm just going to assume that these photos have been photoshopped.


----------



## sealybobo

Russ Alllah Gehry said:


> Is Our Soon to be First Lady a Positive Role Model? Some people have claimed she is a gold digger. Some people have claimed she has an immigration problem of her own.
> 
> She is an immigrant. Does she share American values?
> 
> Would you want your daughters to do what she has done?


The only reason I would give my daughter to a trump type is if I were poor.

But also consider what her life was like before trump. In Russia they say "better to fuck 1 man for 100 rubles than to fuck 10 guys for $10 each"

And she was classy enough for trump to marry her. She's probably no pretty women but I'd like to see her finances pre trump bounce


----------



## BULLDOG

ChrisL said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Odd, considering that not long ago, the right was offended by Michelle Obama exposing her shoulders. It was said to be beneath the dignity of the first lady. I guess that's just another example of how the right has no integrity, and will try to make a scandal about anything. Your professed deeply held moral values aren't so deeply held after all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who was offended by her shoulders?  Certainly nobody I know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not surprising that you have such a selective memory. Here's another picture of the first slut showing her tits in public on the street. You can't say this one was "just a photo shoot".  I can't show it here because it breaks the rules, but here is a ink
> http://trueactivist.wpengine.netdna-cdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/07/10-5.jpg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why does this link take me to a picture with no text?  I have no idea when this was taken, where it was taken, or anything about the context of this photo.  For all I know, it could be a fake.  How about a link to include this photo?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We both know it isn't fake.
> Nice tits run in the family
> https://static.wixstatic.com/media/...ffb_964cafa8f4cf466da50f76f3030da173~mv2.webp
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Derr.  By fake, I mean photoshopped.  Again, there isn't a link to where the photo originated.  Care to post your links.  Otherwise, I'm just going to assume that these photos have been photoshopped.
Click to expand...


OK. I don't care what you assume. You've made it clear that you assume lots of crazy crap.


----------



## ChrisL

BULLDOG said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who was offended by her shoulders?  Certainly nobody I know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not surprising that you have such a selective memory. Here's another picture of the first slut showing her tits in public on the street. You can't say this one was "just a photo shoot".  I can't show it here because it breaks the rules, but here is a ink
> http://trueactivist.wpengine.netdna-cdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/07/10-5.jpg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why does this link take me to a picture with no text?  I have no idea when this was taken, where it was taken, or anything about the context of this photo.  For all I know, it could be a fake.  How about a link to include this photo?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We both know it isn't fake.
> Nice tits run in the family
> https://static.wixstatic.com/media/...ffb_964cafa8f4cf466da50f76f3030da173~mv2.webp
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Derr.  By fake, I mean photoshopped.  Again, there isn't a link to where the photo originated.  Care to post your links.  Otherwise, I'm just going to assume that these photos have been photoshopped.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK. I don't care what you assume. You've made it clear that you assume lots of crazy crap.
Click to expand...


I'm simply requesting links to your photos.


----------



## BULLDOG

ChrisL said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not surprising that you have such a selective memory. Here's another picture of the first slut showing her tits in public on the street. You can't say this one was "just a photo shoot".  I can't show it here because it breaks the rules, but here is a ink
> http://trueactivist.wpengine.netdna-cdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/07/10-5.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why does this link take me to a picture with no text?  I have no idea when this was taken, where it was taken, or anything about the context of this photo.  For all I know, it could be a fake.  How about a link to include this photo?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We both know it isn't fake.
> Nice tits run in the family
> https://static.wixstatic.com/media/...ffb_964cafa8f4cf466da50f76f3030da173~mv2.webp
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Derr.  By fake, I mean photoshopped.  Again, there isn't a link to where the photo originated.  Care to post your links.  Otherwise, I'm just going to assume that these photos have been photoshopped.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK. I don't care what you assume. You've made it clear that you assume lots of crazy crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm simply requesting links to your photos.
Click to expand...


And you have them.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

What about a woman who gleefully joined the Chicago political corruption machine accepting not one but TWO six figure ghost positions and an amazing deal on a million dollar mansion???

  Is this "first lady material"??


----------



## BULLDOG

iamwhatiseem said:


> What about a woman who gleefully joined the Chicago political corruption machine accepting not one but TWO six figure ghost positions and an amazing deal on a million dollar mansion???
> 
> Is this "first lady material"??



More misdirected fake partisan bullshit.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

BULLDOG said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about a woman who gleefully joined the Chicago political corruption machine accepting not one but TWO six figure ghost positions and an amazing deal on a million dollar mansion???
> 
> Is this "first lady material"??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More misdirected fake partisan bullshit.
Click to expand...


Fake? Please tell me how this is fake....I'll be waiting.


----------



## BULLDOG

iamwhatiseem said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about a woman who gleefully joined the Chicago political corruption machine accepting not one but TWO six figure ghost positions and an amazing deal on a million dollar mansion???
> 
> Is this "first lady material"??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More misdirected fake partisan bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fake? Please tell me how this is fake....I'll be waiting.
Click to expand...


You want me to take you silly accusations serious? You bet.


----------



## ChrisL

BULLDOG said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why does this link take me to a picture with no text?  I have no idea when this was taken, where it was taken, or anything about the context of this photo.  For all I know, it could be a fake.  How about a link to include this photo?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We both know it isn't fake.
> Nice tits run in the family
> https://static.wixstatic.com/media/...ffb_964cafa8f4cf466da50f76f3030da173~mv2.webp
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Derr.  By fake, I mean photoshopped.  Again, there isn't a link to where the photo originated.  Care to post your links.  Otherwise, I'm just going to assume that these photos have been photoshopped.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK. I don't care what you assume. You've made it clear that you assume lots of crazy crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm simply requesting links to your photos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you have them.
Click to expand...


No, those links take me to photos with no text.  Where did they come from?  When are they from?  Where did they originate?  These are things that you check so that you can be sure you aren't falling for any "fake news."  Lol.  Now, link up or shut up.


----------



## BULLDOG

ChrisL said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> We both know it isn't fake.
> Nice tits run in the family
> https://static.wixstatic.com/media/...ffb_964cafa8f4cf466da50f76f3030da173~mv2.webp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Derr.  By fake, I mean photoshopped.  Again, there isn't a link to where the photo originated.  Care to post your links.  Otherwise, I'm just going to assume that these photos have been photoshopped.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK. I don't care what you assume. You've made it clear that you assume lots of crazy crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm simply requesting links to your photos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you have them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, those links take me to photos with no text.  Where did they come from?  When are they from?  Where did they originate?  These are things that you check so that you can be sure you aren't falling for any "fake news."  Lol.  Now, link up or shut up.
Click to expand...


Again. Believe what you want. You always do anyway.


----------



## Iceweasel

It's funny how lefties are suddenly Puritans, almost like they change spots to suit their agenda.


----------



## ChrisL

BULLDOG said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Derr.  By fake, I mean photoshopped.  Again, there isn't a link to where the photo originated.  Care to post your links.  Otherwise, I'm just going to assume that these photos have been photoshopped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK. I don't care what you assume. You've made it clear that you assume lots of crazy crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm simply requesting links to your photos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you have them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, those links take me to photos with no text.  Where did they come from?  When are they from?  Where did they originate?  These are things that you check so that you can be sure you aren't falling for any "fake news."  Lol.  Now, link up or shut up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again. Believe what you want. You always do anyway.
Click to expand...


Hmm.  I find it interesting that you are so hesitant to supply any links to your photos.  You know what they say, actions speak louder than words.


----------



## BULLDOG

Iceweasel said:


> It's funny how lefties are suddenly Puritans, almost like they change spots to suit their agenda.



Odd that right wingers suddenly don't pretend to have such deeply held beliefs about common decency.


----------



## Denechek

Iceweasel said:


> It's funny how lefties are suddenly Puritans, almost like they change spots to suit their agenda.


True that. They've long since included abortion as one of their "family values"...


----------



## Denechek

ChrisL said:


> As far as I'm aware, Melania has been a loyal spouse to her husband.  A slut or whore would be a married person who cheats on their spouse, IMO.


One of my room-mates in NYC did hair and makeup for Wilhelmina modeling agency, and we had top models coming over all the time. They are not only smart, educated and business savvy but I found all of them to be warm and personable. Much of the degradation comes from people who have never accomplished anything in their lives, or are harboring insecurity around their own self image.Personally I think Melania will end up being a great positive role model for women and young girls. History will prove me right, while the sudden "puritans" on the left can focus on more important issues, like the right to kill babies.


----------



## Iceweasel

BULLDOG said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny how lefties are suddenly Puritans, almost like they change spots to suit their agenda.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odd that right wingers suddenly don't pretend to have such deeply held beliefs about common decency.
Click to expand...

Or you had a cartoonish opinion of the right all along.


----------



## koshergrl

Iceweasel said:


> It's funny how lefties are suddenly Puritans, almost like they change spots to suit their agenda.


They call any woman who doesn't embrace abortion and their commie agenda, whores, and thy do everything they can to delegitimze them in every way thinkable, up to and including calling for their rapes. 

It's because they love women so much.


----------



## BULLDOG

Iceweasel said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny how lefties are suddenly Puritans, almost like they change spots to suit their agenda.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odd that right wingers suddenly don't pretend to have such deeply held beliefs about common decency.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or you had a cartoonish opinion of the right all along.
Click to expand...


Cartoonish?  I can only go by the crazy stuff the right says.


----------



## Russ Alllah Gehry

iamwhatiseem said:


> What about a woman who gleefully joined the Chicago political corruption machine accepting not one but TWO six figure ghost positions and an amazing deal on a million dollar mansion???
> 
> Is this "first lady material"??


Why are you avoiding the question?


----------



## Russ Alllah Gehry

Iceweasel said:


> It's funny how lefties are suddenly Puritans, almost like they change spots to suit their agenda.


Good luck to her. Just calling a spade, a spade.

Why are you avoiding the question and using deflection?


----------



## Iceweasel

BULLDOG said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny how lefties are suddenly Puritans, almost like they change spots to suit their agenda.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odd that right wingers suddenly don't pretend to have such deeply held beliefs about common decency.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or you had a cartoonish opinion of the right all along.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cartoonish?  I can only go by the crazy stuff the right says.
Click to expand...

What did the right say? You aren't clear.


----------



## Cellblock2429

Russ Alllah Gehry said:


> There should be a law against immigrants being part of any First Family in the White House. It's disgusting to have a scuzzy nude model as First Lady



Better than the bitter angry silverback we have now.


----------



## Iceweasel

Russ Alllah Gehry said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny how lefties are suddenly Puritans, almost like they change spots to suit their agenda.
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck to her. Just calling a spade, a spade.
> 
> Why are you avoiding the question and using deflection?
Click to expand...

You don't get to dictate answers. You're just a retard with a computer, no one takes you seriously.


----------



## Mr Natural

Russ Alllah Gehry said:


> Would you want your daughters to do what she has done?



You mean marry a rich guy who is several years older and will most likely drop dead long before her and leave her with a fortune?

Not a bad gig if you can stand the old fart for a few years before he takes the big dirt nap.


----------



## BULLDOG

Iceweasel said:


> Russ Alllah Gehry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny how lefties are suddenly Puritans, almost like they change spots to suit their agenda.
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck to her. Just calling a spade, a spade.
> 
> Why are you avoiding the question and using deflection?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't get to dictate answers. You're just a retard with a computer, no one takes you seriously.
Click to expand...



Yep.It was silly of him to expect to a RWNJ to give a strait answer to a strait question . He should know better.


----------



## BULLDOG

Iceweasel said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny how lefties are suddenly Puritans, almost like they change spots to suit their agenda.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odd that right wingers suddenly don't pretend to have such deeply held beliefs about common decency.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or you had a cartoonish opinion of the right all along.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cartoonish?  I can only go by the crazy stuff the right says.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did the right say? You aren't clear.
Click to expand...



I'm not going to bother listing all the crazy RWNJ claims. I suggest you reread your earlier posts if you don't remember.


----------



## BULLDOG

Mr Clean said:


> Russ Alllah Gehry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would you want your daughters to do what she has done?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean marry a rich guy who is several years older and will most likely drop dead long before her and leave her with a fortune?
> 
> Not a bad gig if you can stand the old fart for a few years before he takes the big dirt nap.
Click to expand...


Great idea if you intended to raise a gold digger.


----------



## Russ Alllah Gehry

Cellblock2429 said:


> Russ Alllah Gehry said:
> 
> 
> 
> There should be a law against immigrants being part of any First Family in the White House. It's disgusting to have a scuzzy nude model as First Lady
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better than the bitter angry silverback we have now.
Click to expand...

Why are you avoiding the question? Why the deflection?


----------



## Russ Alllah Gehry

Iceweasel said:


> Russ Alllah Gehry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny how lefties are suddenly Puritans, almost like they change spots to suit their agenda.
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck to her. Just calling a spade, a spade.
> 
> Why are you avoiding the question and using deflection?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't get to dictate answers. You're just a retard with a computer, no one takes you seriously.
Click to expand...

Why are you avoiding the question?

A pretty simple question threatens you?


----------



## Russ Alllah Gehry

Mr Clean said:


> Russ Alllah Gehry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would you want your daughters to do what she has done?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean marry a rich guy who is several years older and will most likely drop dead long before her and leave her with a fortune?
> 
> Not a bad gig if you can stand the old fart for a few years before he takes the big dirt nap.
Click to expand...

So you think that's a positive role model for a young woman you know or care about?


----------



## Iceweasel

Russ Alllah Gehry said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russ Alllah Gehry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny how lefties are suddenly Puritans, almost like they change spots to suit their agenda.
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck to her. Just calling a spade, a spade.
> 
> Why are you avoiding the question and using deflection?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't get to dictate answers. You're just a retard with a computer, no one takes you seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you avoiding the question?
> 
> A pretty simple question threatens you?
Click to expand...

Because I don't let stupid little turds on the internet dictate my actions. Your question is as stupid and dishonest as you are. Go figure.


----------



## BULLDOG

Iceweasel said:


> Russ Alllah Gehry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russ Alllah Gehry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny how lefties are suddenly Puritans, almost like they change spots to suit their agenda.
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck to her. Just calling a spade, a spade.
> 
> Why are you avoiding the question and using deflection?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't get to dictate answers. You're just a retard with a computer, no one takes you seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you avoiding the question?
> 
> A pretty simple question threatens you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because I don't let stupid little turds on the internet dictate my actions. Your question is as stupid and dishonest as you are. Go figure.
Click to expand...


As usual. Coward.


----------



## Iceweasel

Russ Alllah Gehry said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russ Alllah Gehry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would you want your daughters to do what she has done?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean marry a rich guy who is several years older and will most likely drop dead long before her and leave her with a fortune?
> 
> Not a bad gig if you can stand the old fart for a few years before he takes the big dirt nap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you think that's a positive role model for a young woman you know or care about?
Click to expand...

She would have had to do animal porn to be worse morally than Hillary.


----------



## BULLDOG

Iceweasel said:


> Russ Alllah Gehry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russ Alllah Gehry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would you want your daughters to do what she has done?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean marry a rich guy who is several years older and will most likely drop dead long before her and leave her with a fortune?
> 
> Not a bad gig if you can stand the old fart for a few years before he takes the big dirt nap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you think that's a positive role model for a young woman you know or care about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She would have had to do animal porn to be worse morally than Hillary.
Click to expand...


If I was dumb enough to believe all the false accusations the right has made about her, I would probably agree with you. Fortunately, I have a brain, and can see how stupid all that crap is.


----------



## Iceweasel

BULLDOG said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russ Alllah Gehry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russ Alllah Gehry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would you want your daughters to do what she has done?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean marry a rich guy who is several years older and will most likely drop dead long before her and leave her with a fortune?
> 
> Not a bad gig if you can stand the old fart for a few years before he takes the big dirt nap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you think that's a positive role model for a young woman you know or care about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She would have had to do animal porn to be worse morally than Hillary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I was dumb enough to believe all the false accusations the right has made about her, I would probably agree with you. Fortunately, I have a brain, and can see how stupid all that crap is.
Click to expand...

No, you have a turd between your ears and prove it every day.


----------



## BULLDOG

Iceweasel said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russ Alllah Gehry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russ Alllah Gehry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would you want your daughters to do what she has done?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean marry a rich guy who is several years older and will most likely drop dead long before her and leave her with a fortune?
> 
> Not a bad gig if you can stand the old fart for a few years before he takes the big dirt nap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you think that's a positive role model for a young woman you know or care about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She would have had to do animal porn to be worse morally than Hillary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I was dumb enough to believe all the false accusations the right has made about her, I would probably agree with you. Fortunately, I have a brain, and can see how stupid all that crap is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, you have a turd between your ears and prove it every day.
Click to expand...


I'm always impressed with the maturity of you RWNJ idiots.


----------



## Iceweasel

BULLDOG said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russ Alllah Gehry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean marry a rich guy who is several years older and will most likely drop dead long before her and leave her with a fortune?
> 
> Not a bad gig if you can stand the old fart for a few years before he takes the big dirt nap.
> 
> 
> 
> So you think that's a positive role model for a young woman you know or care about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She would have had to do animal porn to be worse morally than Hillary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I was dumb enough to believe all the false accusations the right has made about her, I would probably agree with you. Fortunately, I have a brain, and can see how stupid all that crap is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, you have a turd between your ears and prove it every day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm always impressed with the maturity of you RWNJ idiots.
Click to expand...

...says the retard with the childish avatar.

LOL


----------



## Dot Com

koshergrl said:


> Russ Alllah Gehry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> We love legal immigrants in the US. We always have.
> 
> Your confusion is noted.
> 
> 
> 
> Really? What revisionist world are you living in?
> 
> Swarthy Germans
> 
> We were warned about a disgusting man like Trump by the founding fathers
> 
> _[W]hy should the Palatine Boors be suffered to swarm into our Settlements, and by herding together establish their Language and Manners to the Exclusion of ours? Why should Pennsylvania, founded by the English, become a Colony of Aliens, who will shortly be so numerous as to Germanize us instead of our Anglifying them, and will never adopt our Language or Customs, any more than they can acquire our Complexion._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, we're the same. If they don't want to assimilate fuck them.
> 
> But legal immigrants who embrace America, our Christian nature and our wonderful American culture..bring them on.
Click to expand...

OUR "christian nature"??? Who appointed you spokesperson Allie?


----------



## koshergrl

Dot Com said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russ Alllah Gehry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> We love legal immigrants in the US. We always have.
> 
> Your confusion is noted.
> 
> 
> 
> Really? What revisionist world are you living in?
> 
> Swarthy Germans
> 
> We were warned about a disgusting man like Trump by the founding fathers
> 
> _[W]hy should the Palatine Boors be suffered to swarm into our Settlements, and by herding together establish their Language and Manners to the Exclusion of ours? Why should Pennsylvania, founded by the English, become a Colony of Aliens, who will shortly be so numerous as to Germanize us instead of our Anglifying them, and will never adopt our Language or Customs, any more than they can acquire our Complexion._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, we're the same. If they don't want to assimilate fuck them.
> 
> But legal immigrants who embrace America, our Christian nature and our wonderful American culture..bring them on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OUR "christian nature"??? Who appointed you spokesperson Allie?
Click to expand...


Meanwhile, the anti-American, anti-Christian lunatics, much like the islamic extremists they embrace, continue to attack women who don't do as they're told. It's okay to attack women, rape women, call for their deaths, call them whores, if they don't embrace your ideology, after all. And if a woman dares to step off the abortion plantation..why....

Muslim Woman Beaten, Lashed, Caned For Standing Too Close to Boyfriend - The Geller Report


----------



## Dot Com

koshergrl said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russ Alllah Gehry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> We love legal immigrants in the US. We always have.
> 
> Your confusion is noted.
> 
> 
> 
> Really? What revisionist world are you living in?
> 
> Swarthy Germans
> 
> We were warned about a disgusting man like Trump by the founding fathers
> 
> _[W]hy should the Palatine Boors be suffered to swarm into our Settlements, and by herding together establish their Language and Manners to the Exclusion of ours? Why should Pennsylvania, founded by the English, become a Colony of Aliens, who will shortly be so numerous as to Germanize us instead of our Anglifying them, and will never adopt our Language or Customs, any more than they can acquire our Complexion._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, we're the same. If they don't want to assimilate fuck them.
> 
> But legal immigrants who embrace America, our Christian nature and our wonderful American culture..bring them on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OUR "christian nature"??? Who appointed you spokesperson Allie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, the anti-American, anti-Christian lunatics, much like the islamic extremists they embrace, continue to attack women who don't do as they're told. It's okay to attack women, rape women, call for their deaths, call them whores, if they don't embrace your ideology, after all. And if a woman dares to step off the abortion plantation..why....
> 
> Muslim Woman Beaten, Lashed, Caned For Standing Too Close to Boyfriend - The Geller Report
Click to expand...

Where did that comment come from Allie? Is there a name for whats wrong with you?


----------



## Spare_change

ChrisL said:


> As far as I'm aware, Melania has been a loyal spouse to her husband.  A slut or whore would be a married person who cheats on their spouse, IMO.




Get him, girl !

hoorah!!


----------



## rdean

andaronjim said:


> Russ Alllah Gehry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is Our Soon to be First Lady a Positive Role Model? Some people have claimed she is a gold digger. Some people have claimed she has an immigration problem of her own.
> 
> She is an immigrant. Does she share American values?
> 
> Would you want your daughters to do what she has done?
> 
> 
> 
> I am positive that the new 1st lady is a lady and not a tranny.
> I am positive that the new 1st lady is once again proud of America.
> I am positive that you wish you had a lady like Mr. Trump does.
> Liberals are jealous of everything anyone else has, which is why the bitch and cry, and wants to take away what we have.  At least we don't have to listen to the first tranny partner lecture US about how we should live our lives.
> 
> View attachment 101907
Click to expand...


----------



## PredFan

Russ Alllah Gehry said:


> Is Our Soon to be First Lady a Positive Role Model? Some people have claimed she is a gold digger. Some people have claimed she has an immigration problem of her own.
> 
> She is an immigrant. Does she share American values?
> 
> Would you want your daughters to do what she has done?



Become First Lady? Of course I would.


----------



## Iceweasel

rdean said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russ Alllah Gehry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is Our Soon to be First Lady a Positive Role Model? Some people have claimed she is a gold digger. Some people have claimed she has an immigration problem of her own.
> 
> She is an immigrant. Does she share American values?
> 
> Would you want your daughters to do what she has done?
> 
> 
> 
> I am positive that the new 1st lady is a lady and not a tranny.
> I am positive that the new 1st lady is once again proud of America.
> I am positive that you wish you had a lady like Mr. Trump does.
> Liberals are jealous of everything anyone else has, which is why the bitch and cry, and wants to take away what we have.  At least we don't have to listen to the first tranny partner lecture US about how we should live our lives.
> 
> View attachment 101907
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

You left out Hillary. Thanks!


----------



## Russ Alllah Gehry

Iceweasel said:


> Russ Alllah Gehry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russ Alllah Gehry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would you want your daughters to do what she has done?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean marry a rich guy who is several years older and will most likely drop dead long before her and leave her with a fortune?
> 
> Not a bad gig if you can stand the old fart for a few years before he takes the big dirt nap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you think that's a positive role model for a young woman you know or care about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She would have had to do animal porn to be worse morally than Hillary.
Click to expand...

She has done animal porn if there is video of her and that husband of hers. His hair alone can qualify as a resident of a Zoo or an endangered species


----------



## Onyx

koshergrl said:


> I imagine most of what you surround yourself is lies. Because pieces of shit like you seek out and collect hateful, divisive, bigoted garbage. You wallow in it.



Oh, the irony... 

If you want to believe that America has always been welcoming and loving of European immigration, then that is your business. I have no control over the alternative reality that you are living in.


----------



## ChrisL

Sure why not?  Melania is glamorous, beautiful, successful, well spoken and quite intelligent.  I read that Melania's personal worth is around 11 million, which is FAR more than any of you shlups make.


----------



## keepitreal

Russ Alllah Gehry said:


> Melania Trump EXPOSED as scandalous pictures from her past emerge
> 
> *Raunchy pictures emerge of Donald Trump's wife Melania posing nude for men's magazine *


Well, there you have it, I was wondering what would come next....

BRB... gonna take a break and see what's on the boob tube 










HEY HEY HEY, IT'S TIME FOR EVERYONE'S FAVORITE GAMESHOW



WILL    IT    STICK




Let's get this game started

Our first contestant is RAG ☝.
Tell the folks at home a little about yourself RAG

Uh, ok... I'm 40 years old...born and raised in The Land of Oz,
and recently relocated to La La Land

I'm a proud member of the Libtard Loons at USMB
and enjoy catching falling ❄❄on my tongue and talking shit

Well... alrighty then.. welcome to the show and good luck...

It's time to play....WILL   IT   STICK

Can I have 10 seconds on the clock please ⌛
Ok RAG...your first question is...
What is the name of the 13 yr old Trump supposedly raped?
⏳
Uh, uh Juanita Broaddrick
Ooh, I'm sorry...that's incorrect

Ok...next question
can I have 30 seconds on the clock please⌛

Tell me the names of 3 'Trump grabbed me by my pussy' victims.
⏳15 seconds
Uh oh... Gloria allred..uh..Lisa Bloom... Nancy Pelosi
No...I'm sorry, that's incorrect

10 seconds on the clock please⌛
Next ❓
What internet site did George Soros use
to place help wanted ads for protesters and rioters?
I know this...I know this...career builder
...judges
We didn't know that but, the judges will accept your answer
Correct

10 seconds on the clock please⌛
Next ❓

True or False
The national debt under Obama has doubled since he took office.
Adding 10 trillion dollars since he's been in office.
Hmm, true
That is correct...you are now two for two

10 seconds on the clock please⌛
Next ❓

Since Trump has won the election,
there have not been indications of gloom and doom to the economy,
actually, there are indications of the exact opposite.

True or false
True
That is correct!

Your final question
What is the capital of Russia?
Kremlin

No, I'm sorry that is incorrect and we are out of time

Thanks for tuning in, join us tomorrow for another episode of
WILL IT STICK


----------



## Russ Alllah Gehry

ChrisL said:


> Sure why not?  Melania is glamorous, beautiful, successful, well spoken and quite intelligent.  I read that Melania's personal worth is around 11 million, which is FAR more than any of you shlups make.


So you judge a person by the accumulated wealth and looks?

sad
really sad


----------



## ChrisL

Russ Alllah Gehry said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure why not?  Melania is glamorous, beautiful, successful, well spoken and quite intelligent.  I read that Melania's personal worth is around 11 million, which is FAR more than any of you shlups make.
> 
> 
> 
> So you judge a person by the accumulated wealth and looks?
> 
> sad
> really sad
Click to expand...


Well, your personality is obviously quite crappy as well.


----------



## ChrisL

Just what has Melania "done" that is so god awful anyways?  Posed for some erotic pictures when she was in her 20s?  Lol.  Sure, that is soooooo terrible.  What a rotten person she must be.


----------



## anotherlife

ChrisL said:


> Just what has Melania "done" that is so god awful anyways?  Posed for some erotic pictures when she was in her 20s?  Lol.  Sure, that is soooooo terrible.  What a rotten person she must be.


Good point.  Melania has shaken the cage of the perverted sex crazed American culture.  I would shake it too if I was a woman and watch all those necrophiliac pedo morons get aroused to crave more zombies and Puritanism.  Hehehe.


----------



## Spare_change

anotherlife said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just what has Melania "done" that is so god awful anyways?  Posed for some erotic pictures when she was in her 20s?  Lol.  Sure, that is soooooo terrible.  What a rotten person she must be.
> 
> 
> 
> Good point.  Melania has shaken the cage of the perverted sex crazed American culture.  I would shake it too if I was a woman and watch all those necrophiliac pedo morons get aroused to crave more zombies and Puritanism.  Hehehe.
Click to expand...


What kind of disconnected, deluded, infantile nonsense is this supposed to be?

I thought we were looking for intelligent commentary ..... my mistake.


----------



## Spare_change

ChrisL said:


> Just what has Melania "done" that is so god awful anyways?  Posed for some erotic pictures when she was in her 20s?  Lol.  Sure, that is soooooo terrible.  What a rotten person she must be.



I had erotic pictures taken when I was in my 20s ....

Last time I saw them, they were being used as "before" pictures at the local fitness center.


----------



## Russ Alllah Gehry

ChrisL said:


> Just what has Melania "done" that is so god awful anyways?  Posed for some erotic pictures when she was in her 20s?  Lol.  Sure, that is soooooo terrible.  What a rotten person she must be.


Not about what you reframe it as. I doubt many defending her would want their own women folk to pose in raunchy photo spreads. and then to marry a pussy grabbing, flabby old pervet?


----------



## Spare_change

Russ Alllah Gehry said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just what has Melania "done" that is so god awful anyways?  Posed for some erotic pictures when she was in her 20s?  Lol.  Sure, that is soooooo terrible.  What a rotten person she must be.
> 
> 
> 
> Not about what you reframe it as. I doubt many defending her would want their own women folk to pose in raunchy photo spreads. and then to marry a pussy grabbing, flabby old pervet?
Click to expand...


The only word I can think of is ..... sophomoric.


----------



## frigidweirdo

andaronjim said:


> Russ Alllah Gehry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is Our Soon to be First Lady a Positive Role Model? Some people have claimed she is a gold digger. Some people have claimed she has an immigration problem of her own.
> 
> She is an immigrant. Does she share American values?
> 
> Would you want your daughters to do what she has done?
> 
> 
> 
> I am positive that the new 1st lady is a lady and not a tranny.
> I am positive that the new 1st lady is once again proud of America.
> I am positive that you wish you had a lady like Mr. Trump does.
> Liberals are jealous of everything anyone else has, which is why the bitch and cry, and wants to take away what we have.  At least we don't have to listen to the first tranny partner lecture US about how we should live our lives.
> 
> View attachment 101907
Click to expand...


So you lost the election twice, butthurt, etc etc, get over, got you people are sore losers etc etc..... Isn't this what you've been saying? And doesn't it appear to apply to you?


----------



## ChrisL

Spare_change said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just what has Melania "done" that is so god awful anyways?  Posed for some erotic pictures when she was in her 20s?  Lol.  Sure, that is soooooo terrible.  What a rotten person she must be.
> 
> 
> 
> Good point.  Melania has shaken the cage of the perverted sex crazed American culture.  I would shake it too if I was a woman and watch all those necrophiliac pedo morons get aroused to crave more zombies and Puritanism.  Hehehe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What kind of disconnected, deluded, infantile nonsense is this supposed to be?
> 
> I thought we were looking for intelligent commentary ..... my mistake.
Click to expand...


I have no idea what he's talking about, as usual.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

Russ Alllah Gehry said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just what has Melania "done" that is so god awful anyways?  Posed for some erotic pictures when she was in her 20s?  Lol.  Sure, that is soooooo terrible.  What a rotten person she must be.
> 
> 
> 
> Not about what you reframe it as. I doubt many defending her would want their own women folk to pose in raunchy photo spreads. and then to marry a pussy grabbing, flabby old pervet?
Click to expand...

You wish you could have a hot wife like that and grab pussies like the Don, but since you sit in your parents basement smoking dope and eating government cheese the best you can get is....


----------



## anotherlife

Spare_change said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just what has Melania "done" that is so god awful anyways?  Posed for some erotic pictures when she was in her 20s?  Lol.  Sure, that is soooooo terrible.  What a rotten person she must be.
> 
> 
> 
> Good point.  Melania has shaken the cage of the perverted sex crazed American culture.  I would shake it too if I was a woman and watch all those necrophiliac pedo morons get aroused to crave more zombies and Puritanism.  Hehehe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What kind of disconnected, deluded, infantile nonsense is this supposed to be?
> 
> I thought we were looking for intelligent commentary ..... my mistake.
Click to expand...


Okay,  let me explain.  You are an American.  So what happens when you see a shapely woman?  Even if she is Melania Trump?  

First you get dumbfounded that you don't see the 300 pound potbelly on her that you want.  Then your confusion leads you to your next problem which forces you to wonder whether she is a zombie.  When you discover that she is not that either, then you totally lose it and immediately fall into a blind rage of demanding descency, both on the Internet and TV.  

All this without realizing that you could save yourself all this trouble by just putting a burka on her, thereby preventing her from torturing you.


----------



## anotherlife

ChrisL said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just what has Melania "done" that is so god awful anyways?  Posed for some erotic pictures when she was in her 20s?  Lol.  Sure, that is soooooo terrible.  What a rotten person she must be.
> 
> 
> 
> Good point.  Melania has shaken the cage of the perverted sex crazed American culture.  I would shake it too if I was a woman and watch all those necrophiliac pedo morons get aroused to crave more zombies and Puritanism.  Hehehe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What kind of disconnected, deluded, infantile nonsense is this supposed to be?
> 
> I thought we were looking for intelligent commentary ..... my mistake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no idea what he's talking about, as usual.
Click to expand...


You don't?  I thought you were a woman.  If I were you and had teachers like in my school, then you would have to write an essay about American men.


----------



## ChrisL

anotherlife said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just what has Melania "done" that is so god awful anyways?  Posed for some erotic pictures when she was in her 20s?  Lol.  Sure, that is soooooo terrible.  What a rotten person she must be.
> 
> 
> 
> Good point.  Melania has shaken the cage of the perverted sex crazed American culture.  I would shake it too if I was a woman and watch all those necrophiliac pedo morons get aroused to crave more zombies and Puritanism.  Hehehe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What kind of disconnected, deluded, infantile nonsense is this supposed to be?
> 
> I thought we were looking for intelligent commentary ..... my mistake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no idea what he's talking about, as usual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't?  I thought you were a woman.  If I were you and had teachers like in my school, then you would have to write an essay about American men.
Click to expand...


I don't think it's just American men.  Men in general.


----------



## anotherlife

andaronjim said:


> Russ Alllah Gehry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just what has Melania "done" that is so god awful anyways?  Posed for some erotic pictures when she was in her 20s?  Lol.  Sure, that is soooooo terrible.  What a rotten person she must be.
> 
> 
> 
> Not about what you reframe it as. I doubt many defending her would want their own women folk to pose in raunchy photo spreads. and then to marry a pussy grabbing, flabby old pervet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You wish you could have a hot wife like that and grab pussies like the Don, but since you sit in your parents basement smoking dope and eating government cheese the best you can get is....
> 
> View attachment 102581
Click to expand...


No, not obese enough.


----------



## anotherlife

ChrisL said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just what has Melania "done" that is so god awful anyways?  Posed for some erotic pictures when she was in her 20s?  Lol.  Sure, that is soooooo terrible.  What a rotten person she must be.
> 
> 
> 
> Good point.  Melania has shaken the cage of the perverted sex crazed American culture.  I would shake it too if I was a woman and watch all those necrophiliac pedo morons get aroused to crave more zombies and Puritanism.  Hehehe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What kind of disconnected, deluded, infantile nonsense is this supposed to be?
> 
> I thought we were looking for intelligent commentary ..... my mistake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no idea what he's talking about, as usual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't?  I thought you were a woman.  If I were you and had teachers like in my school, then you would have to write an essay about American men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think it's just American men.  Men in general.
Click to expand...


Now this is interesting.  My mother told me that I am male.  So I look at girls and I really like their center grooves.  Only Americans hate it.  So I am wondering, why men in general, and not just American men?


----------



## ChrisL

Men can't help being pervs.  So the poem goes . . .


anotherlife said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good point.  Melania has shaken the cage of the perverted sex crazed American culture.  I would shake it too if I was a woman and watch all those necrophiliac pedo morons get aroused to crave more zombies and Puritanism.  Hehehe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of disconnected, deluded, infantile nonsense is this supposed to be?
> 
> I thought we were looking for intelligent commentary ..... my mistake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no idea what he's talking about, as usual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't?  I thought you were a woman.  If I were you and had teachers like in my school, then you would have to write an essay about American men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think it's just American men.  Men in general.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now this is interesting.  My mother told me that I am male.  So I look at girls and I really like their center grooves.  Only Americans hate it.  So I am wondering, why men in general, and not just American men?
Click to expand...


What are you talking about?


----------



## ChrisL

anotherlife said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good point.  Melania has shaken the cage of the perverted sex crazed American culture.  I would shake it too if I was a woman and watch all those necrophiliac pedo morons get aroused to crave more zombies and Puritanism.  Hehehe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of disconnected, deluded, infantile nonsense is this supposed to be?
> 
> I thought we were looking for intelligent commentary ..... my mistake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no idea what he's talking about, as usual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't?  I thought you were a woman.  If I were you and had teachers like in my school, then you would have to write an essay about American men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think it's just American men.  Men in general.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now this is interesting.  My mother told me that I am male.  So I look at girls and I really like their center grooves.  Only Americans hate it.  So I am wondering, why men in general, and not just American men?
Click to expand...


You are weird.  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL

Besides that, some women like men who are pervs.


----------



## anotherlife

ChrisL said:


> Men can't help being pervs.  So the poem goes . . .
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of disconnected, deluded, infantile nonsense is this supposed to be?
> 
> I thought we were looking for intelligent commentary ..... my mistake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea what he's talking about, as usual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't?  I thought you were a woman.  If I were you and had teachers like in my school, then you would have to write an essay about American men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think it's just American men.  Men in general.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now this is interesting.  My mother told me that I am male.  So I look at girls and I really like their center grooves.  Only Americans hate it.  So I am wondering, why men in general, and not just American men?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What are you talking about?
Click to expand...


You type really fast or your internet is really fast.  Men can't help being pervs?  I think American men can't help being pervs.  Others can.  I for example appreciate the artistic shapes of girls before wanting to play doggie with them.  Americans must be different.   This is a problem because we are drowned in worldwide Americanization, even here in France.


----------



## ChrisL

anotherlife said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Men can't help being pervs.  So the poem goes . . .
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea what he's talking about, as usual.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't?  I thought you were a woman.  If I were you and had teachers like in my school, then you would have to write an essay about American men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think it's just American men.  Men in general.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now this is interesting.  My mother told me that I am male.  So I look at girls and I really like their center grooves.  Only Americans hate it.  So I am wondering, why men in general, and not just American men?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What are you talking about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You type really fast or your internet is really fast.  Men can't help being pervs?  I think American men can't help being pervs.  Others can.  I for example appreciate the artistic shapes of girls before wanting to play doggie with them.  Americans must be different.   This is a problem because we are drowned in worldwide Americanization, even here in France.
Click to expand...


Again, this doesn't make any sense.  Not all American men are the same.  Do you ever even go outside of your home?


----------



## anotherlife

ChrisL said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Men can't help being pervs.  So the poem goes . . .
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't?  I thought you were a woman.  If I were you and had teachers like in my school, then you would have to write an essay about American men.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it's just American men.  Men in general.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now this is interesting.  My mother told me that I am male.  So I look at girls and I really like their center grooves.  Only Americans hate it.  So I am wondering, why men in general, and not just American men?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What are you talking about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You type really fast or your internet is really fast.  Men can't help being pervs?  I think American men can't help being pervs.  Others can.  I for example appreciate the artistic shapes of girls before wanting to play doggie with them.  Americans must be different.   This is a problem because we are drowned in worldwide Americanization, even here in France.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, this doesn't make any sense.  Not all American men are the same.  Do you ever even go outside of your home?
Click to expand...


Well this is a big puzzle then.  When I go out of my home, sometimes on a very hot summer day here in south France, I see girls sunbathing in bikinies on the town square.  In America you would get a disorderly ticket for this.  And my town is not a resort town.  With that kind of American attitude, I guess Americans become perverts.  Don't you Americans need to step out of your offices sometimes?  Do you ever even go out Outside of your offices?  That way you would learn what life is and what beauty is when you see it, even on town squares.  And no there are no whores in my town.

Then Melania Trump and Ivanka Trump would look just normal too to all American men, right?


----------



## charwin95

koshergrl said:


> We love legal immigrants in the US. We always have.
> 
> Your confusion is noted.



As far as I know you hate legal and illegal foreign citizens. Why suddenly the change?


----------



## charwin95

guno said:


> Strange how the phony christers are all in for this



Embarrassing.


----------



## Russ Alllah Gehry

I am curious why so many people would excuse so much


----------



## Spare_change

ChrisL said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just what has Melania "done" that is so god awful anyways?  Posed for some erotic pictures when she was in her 20s?  Lol.  Sure, that is soooooo terrible.  What a rotten person she must be.
> 
> 
> 
> Good point.  Melania has shaken the cage of the perverted sex crazed American culture.  I would shake it too if I was a woman and watch all those necrophiliac pedo morons get aroused to crave more zombies and Puritanism.  Hehehe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What kind of disconnected, deluded, infantile nonsense is this supposed to be?
> 
> I thought we were looking for intelligent commentary ..... my mistake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no idea what he's talking about, as usual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't?  I thought you were a woman.  If I were you and had teachers like in my school, then you would have to write an essay about American men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think it's just American men.  Men in general.
Click to expand...


Ouch!!


----------



## Spare_change

ChrisL said:


> Men can't help being pervs.  So the poem goes . . .
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of disconnected, deluded, infantile nonsense is this supposed to be?
> 
> I thought we were looking for intelligent commentary ..... my mistake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea what he's talking about, as usual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't?  I thought you were a woman.  If I were you and had teachers like in my school, then you would have to write an essay about American men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think it's just American men.  Men in general.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now this is interesting.  My mother told me that I am male.  So I look at girls and I really like their center grooves.  Only Americans hate it.  So I am wondering, why men in general, and not just American men?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What are you talking about?
Click to expand...


Pervs? 

I like to think of it as an art form ... and I'm just a lowly painter.


----------



## Spare_change

ChrisL said:


> Besides that, some women like men who are pervs.




OOH !  OOH !!

Pick me! Pick me!


----------



## Spare_change

Russ Alllah Gehry said:


> I am curious why so many people would excuse so much



Who is excusing what?

What the hell made you suddenly so judgmental? 

Or, more to the point, who the hell are you to judge?


----------



## Russ Alllah Gehry

Spare_change said:


> Russ Alllah Gehry said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am curious why so many people would excuse so much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is excusing what?
> 
> What the hell made you suddenly so judgmental?
> 
> Or, more to the point, who the hell are you to judge?
Click to expand...

Suddenly? Suddenly judgmental?

Are you insane? and why are you excusing the soon to be first lady


----------



## Spare_change

Russ Alllah Gehry said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russ Alllah Gehry said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am curious why so many people would excuse so much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is excusing what?
> 
> What the hell made you suddenly so judgmental?
> 
> Or, more to the point, who the hell are you to judge?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Suddenly? Suddenly judgmental?
> 
> Are you insane? and why are you excusing the soon to be first lady
Click to expand...

Yes ---- what makes you think you can judge another person? How egotistical ...

I make no excuse for the new first lady, because she has done nothing to be excused for, nor am I so smug to think I'm qualified to judge. Everyone's past is filled with things that others inappropriately try to judge.

Frankly, none of us are qualified to judge another person --


----------



## Russ Alllah Gehry

Spare_change said:


> Yes ---- what makes you think you can judge another person? How egotistical ...
> 
> I make no excuse for the new first lady, because she has done nothing to be excused for, nor am I so smug to think I'm qualified to judge. Everyone's past is filled with things that others inappropriately try to judge.
> 
> Frankly, none of us are qualified to judge another person --


I'm merely mimicking The Donald.

Inappropriately? Now you've gone too far. I've looked up some of your postings. You're a liar


----------



## Russ Alllah Gehry

The next First Lady will bring disgrace to the White House


----------



## CMike

Russ Alllah Gehry said:


> Is Our Soon to be First Lady a Positive Role Model? Some people have claimed she is a gold digger. Some people have claimed she has an immigration problem of her own.
> 
> She is an immigrant. Does she share American values?
> 
> Would you want your daughters to do what she has done?


The issue is ILLEGAL immigrants. By definition they are here illegally. They are also known as democrat supporters.


----------



## Russ Alllah Gehry

CMike said:


> Russ Alllah Gehry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is Our Soon to be First Lady a Positive Role Model? Some people have claimed she is a gold digger. Some people have claimed she has an immigration problem of her own.
> 
> She is an immigrant. Does she share American values?
> 
> Would you want your daughters to do what she has done?
> 
> 
> 
> The issue is ILLEGAL immigrants. By definition they are here illegally. They are also known as democrat supporters.
Click to expand...

Too bad illegals couldn't vote


----------



## ABikerSailor

You know, with the way that she's managed to stay out of the limelight through the whole campaign, I'd be willing to bet that Melania is going to be an absentee first lady.


----------



## charwin95

Spare_change said:


> Russ Alllah Gehry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russ Alllah Gehry said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am curious why so many people would excuse so much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is excusing what?
> 
> What the hell made you suddenly so judgmental?
> 
> Or, more to the point, who the hell are you to judge?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Suddenly? Suddenly judgmental?
> 
> Are you insane? and why are you excusing the soon to be first lady
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes ---- what makes you think you can judge another person? How egotistical ...
> 
> I make no excuse for the new first lady, because she has done nothing to be excused for, nor am I so smug to think I'm qualified to judge. Everyone's past is filled with things that others inappropriately try to judge.
> 
> Frankly, none of us are qualified to judge another person --
Click to expand...


REALLY?  I MEAN REALLY? How many of you and your buddies here made tons and tons of unfair racist judgment against Michele Obama? 
Suddenly you and your buddies here..... a slut whore First Lady is acceptable. Give us a break. 

Can you honestly tell your children or your grand children that this First Lady is a decent woman?  I know I can't. Are you aware that Melanie Trump naked pictures are posted all over? High schools and colleges all over.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Hey.............I wonder if Melania is going to advance education by having her nudie pics used for anatomy class?


----------



## Spare_change

Russ Alllah Gehry said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes ---- what makes you think you can judge another person? How egotistical ...
> 
> I make no excuse for the new first lady, because she has done nothing to be excused for, nor am I so smug to think I'm qualified to judge. Everyone's past is filled with things that others inappropriately try to judge.
> 
> Frankly, none of us are qualified to judge another person --
> 
> 
> 
> I'm merely mimicking The Donald.
> 
> Inappropriately? Now you've gone too far. I've looked up some of your postings. You're a liar
Click to expand...



A liar, now? An accusation without proof?

Why am I not surprised?


----------



## Spare_change

charwin95 said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russ Alllah Gehry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russ Alllah Gehry said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am curious why so many people would excuse so much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is excusing what?
> 
> What the hell made you suddenly so judgmental?
> 
> Or, more to the point, who the hell are you to judge?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Suddenly? Suddenly judgmental?
> 
> Are you insane? and why are you excusing the soon to be first lady
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes ---- what makes you think you can judge another person? How egotistical ...
> 
> I make no excuse for the new first lady, because she has done nothing to be excused for, nor am I so smug to think I'm qualified to judge. Everyone's past is filled with things that others inappropriately try to judge.
> 
> Frankly, none of us are qualified to judge another person --
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> REALLY?  I MEAN REALLY? How many of you and your buddies here made tons and tons of unfair racist judgment against Michele Obama?
> Suddenly you and your buddies here..... a slut whore First Lady is acceptable. Give us a break.
> 
> Can you honestly tell your children or your grand children that this First Lady is a decent woman?  I know I can't. Are you aware that Melanie Trump naked pictures are posted all over? High schools and colleges all over.
Click to expand...


First of all, I directly challenge you to identify a SINGLE instance in which I made ... "unfair racist judgment against Michele Obama".

What the hell do I care if Melania's picture is posted in every frat room in the country? Just because you have it pasted on the ceiling over YOUR bed doesn't mean that everybody else does. We all have a contribution to make --- I only wish mine was to be the masturbatory fantasy of a million women. (I'm working on it -- I'm working on it. I'm up to two now)

Your self inflated sense of superiority vastly interferes with your logic ---- I don't know you, I don't know who you are, but here is what i DO know about you ...

You are not qualified to pass judgement on anyone else, period.


----------



## idb

Ivanka is going to be the First Lady apparently.

Ivanka Trump moving in on First Lady White House space


----------



## Spare_change

Given the abuse and vitriol already projected at Melania by the left (of which this thread is a prime, though mild, example), can you blame her for not wanting to be a target for the next four years?


----------



## idb

Spare_change said:


> Given the abuse and vitriol already projected at Melania by the left (of which this thread is a prime, though mild, example), can you blame her for not wanting to be a target for the next four years?


Michelle endured.


----------



## Spare_change

idb said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> Given the abuse and vitriol already projected at Melania by the left (of which this thread is a prime, though mild, example), can you blame her for not wanting to be a target for the next four years?
> 
> 
> 
> Michelle endured.
Click to expand...


I would suggest that the left has been much less kind in 4 weeks than Michelle "endured" in 4 years.


----------



## idb

Spare_change said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> Given the abuse and vitriol already projected at Melania by the left (of which this thread is a prime, though mild, example), can you blame her for not wanting to be a target for the next four years?
> 
> 
> 
> Michelle endured.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would suggest that the left has been much less kind in 4 weeks than Michelle "endured" in 4 years.
Click to expand...

Riiiight...
How many ape memes or transexual references so far for Melania?


----------



## Spare_change

idb said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> Given the abuse and vitriol already projected at Melania by the left (of which this thread is a prime, though mild, example), can you blame her for not wanting to be a target for the next four years?
> 
> 
> 
> Michelle endured.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would suggest that the left has been much less kind in 4 weeks than Michelle "endured" in 4 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Riiiight...
> How many ape memes or transexual references so far for Melania?
Click to expand...



More than nude, whore, slut, and golddigger memes of Michelle.


----------



## Papageorgio

Russ Alllah Gehry said:


> Is Our Soon to be First Lady a Positive Role Model? Some people have claimed she is a gold digger. Some people have claimed she has an immigration problem of her own.
> 
> She is an immigrant. Does she share American values?
> 
> Would you want your daughters to do what she has done?



So now you attack the President's wife, pretty low life scum to do that.


----------



## charwin95

Spare_change said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russ Alllah Gehry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russ Alllah Gehry said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am curious why so many people would excuse so much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is excusing what?
> 
> What the hell made you suddenly so judgmental?
> 
> Or, more to the point, who the hell are you to judge?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Suddenly? Suddenly judgmental?
> 
> Are you insane? and why are you excusing the soon to be first lady
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes ---- what makes you think you can judge another person? How egotistical ...
> 
> I make no excuse for the new first lady, because she has done nothing to be excused for, nor am I so smug to think I'm qualified to judge. Everyone's past is filled with things that others inappropriately try to judge.
> 
> Frankly, none of us are qualified to judge another person --
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> REALLY?  I MEAN REALLY? How many of you and your buddies here made tons and tons of unfair racist judgment against Michele Obama?
> Suddenly you and your buddies here..... a slut whore First Lady is acceptable. Give us a break.
> 
> Can you honestly tell your children or your grand children that this First Lady is a decent woman?  I know I can't. Are you aware that Melanie Trump naked pictures are posted all over? High schools and colleges all over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First of all, I directly challenge you to identify a SINGLE instance in which I made ... "unfair racist judgment against Michele Obama".
> 
> What the hell do I care if Melania's picture is posted in every frat room in the country? Just because you have it pasted on the ceiling over YOUR bed doesn't mean that everybody else does. We all have a contribution to make --- I only wish mine was to be the masturbatory fantasy of a million women. (I'm working on it -- I'm working on it. I'm up to two now)
> 
> Your self inflated sense of superiority vastly interferes with your logic ---- I don't know you, I don't know who you are, but here is what i DO know about you ...
> 
> You are not qualified to pass judgement on anyone else, period.
Click to expand...


You don't care about Melania? Sure you do. Otherwise you won't be posting supporting her. As far as you don't know me ........ that's not my fault but I know right wingers attack Michele obama.


----------



## charwin95

Spare_change said:


> Given the abuse and vitriol already projected at Melania by the left (of which this thread is a prime, though mild, example), can you blame her for not wanting to be a target for the next four years?



You don't care about Melanie? Yeah right. Michele  remained calm for 8 years from never ending attacks. 
Are you saying that the rightist really wanted to have a First Lady that is marked whore and a slut? Are you proud of her? 
I know lots of real republicans. You are very wrong. 

If you have a daughter or granddaughters....... can you honestly tell them that she is a model First Lady? I know I can't.


----------



## Spare_change

charwin95 said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> Given the abuse and vitriol already projected at Melania by the left (of which this thread is a prime, though mild, example), can you blame her for not wanting to be a target for the next four years?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't care about Melanie? Yeah right. Michele  remained calm for 8 years from never ending attacks.
> Are you saying that the rightist really wanted to have a First Lady that is marked whore and a slut? Are you proud of her?
> I know lots of real republicans. You are very wrong.
> 
> If you have a daughter or granddaughters....... can you honestly tell them that she is a model First Lady? I know I can't.
Click to expand...


Probably a good idea you move then ... since she's going to be here for 8 years, I'm not sure you could stand the pressure.


----------



## Russ Alllah Gehry

Spare_change said:


> Given the abuse and vitriol already projected at Melania by the left (of which this thread is a prime, though mild, example), can you blame her for not wanting to be a target for the next four years?


Why would you call discussing her past abuse and vitriol? Isn't she proud of her raunchy nude photos and old, flabby, and pastey  husband with the money?


----------



## Russ Alllah Gehry

Papageorgio said:


> Russ Alllah Gehry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is Our Soon to be First Lady a Positive Role Model? Some people have claimed she is a gold digger. Some people have claimed she has an immigration problem of her own.
> 
> She is an immigrant. Does she share American values?
> 
> Would you want your daughters to do what she has done?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now you attack the President's wife, pretty low life scum to do that.
Click to expand...

Attack? Fair questions these:

Is Our Soon to be First Lady a Positive Role Model? Some people have claimed she is a gold digger. Some people have claimed she has an immigration problem of her own.

She is an immigrant. Does she share American values?

Would you want your daughters to do what she has done?


----------



## Papageorgio

Russ Alllah Gehry said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russ Alllah Gehry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is Our Soon to be First Lady a Positive Role Model? Some people have claimed she is a gold digger. Some people have claimed she has an immigration problem of her own.
> 
> She is an immigrant. Does she share American values?
> 
> Would you want your daughters to do what she has done?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now you attack the President's wife, pretty low life scum to do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Attack? Fair questions these:
> 
> Is Our Soon to be First Lady a Positive Role Model? Some people have claimed she is a gold digger. Some people have claimed she has an immigration problem of her own.
> 
> She is an immigrant. Does she share American values?
> 
> Would you want your daughters to do what she has done?
Click to expand...


I didn't support Trump but you are just trying to stir up crap, the nuts on the right went after Michelle and you nuts on the left are now at it. 

You are a racist jerk and a bad role model.


----------



## charwin95

Spare_change said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> Given the abuse and vitriol already projected at Melania by the left (of which this thread is a prime, though mild, example), can you blame her for not wanting to be a target for the next four years?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't care about Melanie? Yeah right. Michele  remained calm for 8 years from never ending attacks.
> Are you saying that the rightist really wanted to have a First Lady that is marked whore and a slut? Are you proud of her?
> I know lots of real republicans. You are very wrong.
> 
> If you have a daughter or granddaughters....... can you honestly tell them that she is a model First Lady? I know I can't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably a good idea you move then ... since she's going to be here for 8 years, I'm not sure you could stand the pressure.
Click to expand...


You didn't answer my question.
Oh don't worry I can stand the pressure..... but I'm not sure how Americans can accept a First Lady with a reputation as a whore/slut. Just imagine going overseas looking at this woman with that kind of reputation representing women of USA. 
Its embarrassing don't you think?


----------



## charwin95

People that went after Michele Obama are 100% pure racist from the right.
People that are disgusted with Melanie Trump are both coming from the left and right. I know tons of real Republicans and most are disgusted. 

Why is it that suddenly it's acceptable for a First Lady to be Slut/Whore?


----------



## ABikerSailor

You know, a person could search this site to find all the nasty racist THREADS, not just posts, but threads on here that are derogatory for Mrs. Obama.  There are many, calling her an ape, all the way to saying that she's a tranny. 

The only thing that has been brought up thus far on Melania is some racy photos, and questionable immigration status in the past. 

Me?  I'm gonna wait and see what Melania does.  From what has been stated so far, as well as with what we all saw during the campaign, she's gonna be an absentee FLOTUS and stay in NYC.  

What kinda bets ya wanna make that when Trump has to have someone standing by his side it's gonna be his daughter?


----------



## anotherlife

charwin95 said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russ Alllah Gehry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russ Alllah Gehry said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am curious why so many people would excuse so much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is excusing what?
> 
> What the hell made you suddenly so judgmental?
> 
> Or, more to the point, who the hell are you to judge?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Suddenly? Suddenly judgmental?
> 
> Are you insane? and why are you excusing the soon to be first lady
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes ---- what makes you think you can judge another person? How egotistical ...
> 
> I make no excuse for the new first lady, because she has done nothing to be excused for, nor am I so smug to think I'm qualified to judge. Everyone's past is filled with things that others inappropriately try to judge.
> 
> Frankly, none of us are qualified to judge another person --
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> REALLY?  I MEAN REALLY? How many of you and your buddies here made tons and tons of unfair racist judgment against Michele Obama?
> Suddenly you and your buddies here..... a slut whore First Lady is acceptable. Give us a break.
> 
> Can you honestly tell your children or your grand children that this First Lady is a decent woman?  I know I can't. Are you aware that Melanie Trump naked pictures are posted all over? High schools and colleges all over.
Click to expand...


What is this with Americans and naked pictures?  So much for America the land of the free.  A girl poses when she is 19, and she is judged by it when she is 49.  Are you a nation of liars?


----------



## ABikerSailor

anotherlife said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russ Alllah Gehry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russ Alllah Gehry said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am curious why so many people would excuse so much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is excusing what?
> 
> What the hell made you suddenly so judgmental?
> 
> Or, more to the point, who the hell are you to judge?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Suddenly? Suddenly judgmental?
> 
> Are you insane? and why are you excusing the soon to be first lady
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes ---- what makes you think you can judge another person? How egotistical ...
> 
> I make no excuse for the new first lady, because she has done nothing to be excused for, nor am I so smug to think I'm qualified to judge. Everyone's past is filled with things that others inappropriately try to judge.
> 
> Frankly, none of us are qualified to judge another person --
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> REALLY?  I MEAN REALLY? How many of you and your buddies here made tons and tons of unfair racist judgment against Michele Obama?
> Suddenly you and your buddies here..... a slut whore First Lady is acceptable. Give us a break.
> 
> Can you honestly tell your children or your grand children that this First Lady is a decent woman?  I know I can't. Are you aware that Melanie Trump naked pictures are posted all over? High schools and colleges all over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is this with Americans and naked pictures?  So much for America the land of the free.  A girl poses when she is 19, and she is judged by it when she is 49.  Are you a nation of liars?
Click to expand...


What is it with Americans and nudity?  It's because we're a nation of prudes that were founded by people who were so uptight they got kicked out of England (i.e. the Puritans).  

And, with the continued influence of Christian fundamentalists, we will probably stay that way. 

I say this as someone who has been to Europe many times, and really like the attitude of the people there, they aren't so uptight.  Gotta admit though, the first couple of times I went to the beach in the Med, I was sort of a giggly little boy because the beaches there are topless.  After going there a couple of times, I got used to the idea and wondered why the people here in America were so uptight.

I mean...............it's just skin.

I also remember one time we were in Greece, and the girls from the AIRDET decided to go native and be topless.  The LT from the AIRDET told them to go back to the ship and that their liberty was secured for the port visit.  They went to the Captain and complained that they were simply trying to blend in with the others on the beach so they wouldn't be targeted.  They were back on the beach the next day. 

Yeah, Americans can be prudish when it comes to bare skin.


----------



## Unkotare

Most of the world hardly considers Americans prudish. Not being saggy, shameless euro-trash does not equate to "prudish."


----------



## ABikerSailor

Unkotare said:


> Most of the world hardly considers Americans prudish. Not being saggy, shameless euro-trash does not equate to "prudish."



Wanna bet?  There have been many conversations in several countries over beers or cappuccino that say otherwise.  I've had them, and yeah, in many cases, Europeans consider us to be prudish.

I mean..............on some of their broadcast shows, the women are topless. 

That only flies here on cable, and even then, it usually has to be a premium channel.


----------



## charwin95

anotherlife said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russ Alllah Gehry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russ Alllah Gehry said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am curious why so many people would excuse so much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is excusing what?
> 
> What the hell made you suddenly so judgmental?
> 
> Or, more to the point, who the hell are you to judge?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Suddenly? Suddenly judgmental?
> 
> Are you insane? and why are you excusing the soon to be first lady
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes ---- what makes you think you can judge another person? How egotistical ...
> 
> I make no excuse for the new first lady, because she has done nothing to be excused for, nor am I so smug to think I'm qualified to judge. Everyone's past is filled with things that others inappropriately try to judge.
> 
> Frankly, none of us are qualified to judge another person --
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> REALLY?  I MEAN REALLY? How many of you and your buddies here made tons and tons of unfair racist judgment against Michele Obama?
> Suddenly you and your buddies here..... a slut whore First Lady is acceptable. Give us a break.
> 
> Can you honestly tell your children or your grand children that this First Lady is a decent woman?  I know I can't. Are you aware that Melanie Trump naked pictures are posted all over? High schools and colleges all over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is this with Americans and naked pictures?  So much for America the land of the free.  A girl poses when she is 19, and she is judged by it when she is 49.  Are you a nation of liars?
Click to expand...


What is this? We NEVER have a FLOTUS posed nude. That is not a lie. 
Yes she was 19yo when she posed those pictures and she is 49 now ............. is that mean she was not Melanie before? Is that mean it's a different woman?


----------



## Papageorgio

charwin95 said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russ Alllah Gehry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who is excusing what?
> 
> What the hell made you suddenly so judgmental?
> 
> Or, more to the point, who the hell are you to judge?
> 
> 
> 
> Suddenly? Suddenly judgmental?
> 
> Are you insane? and why are you excusing the soon to be first lady
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes ---- what makes you think you can judge another person? How egotistical ...
> 
> I make no excuse for the new first lady, because she has done nothing to be excused for, nor am I so smug to think I'm qualified to judge. Everyone's past is filled with things that others inappropriately try to judge.
> 
> Frankly, none of us are qualified to judge another person --
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> REALLY?  I MEAN REALLY? How many of you and your buddies here made tons and tons of unfair racist judgment against Michele Obama?
> Suddenly you and your buddies here..... a slut whore First Lady is acceptable. Give us a break.
> 
> Can you honestly tell your children or your grand children that this First Lady is a decent woman?  I know I can't. Are you aware that Melanie Trump naked pictures are posted all over? High schools and colleges all over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is this with Americans and naked pictures?  So much for America the land of the free.  A girl poses when she is 19, and she is judged by it when she is 49.  Are you a nation of liars?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is this? We NEVER have a FLOTUS posed nude. That is not a lie.
> Yes she was 19yo when she posed those pictures and she is 49 now ............. is that mean she was not Melanie before? Is that mean it's a different woman?
Click to expand...


So we now judge someone by what they did 30 years ago? Obama smoked crack, omg! Kill the guy. Clinton had an affair with Jennifer Flowers! Shoot the asshole! 

What a bunch of self righteous BS! Wasn't it Italy that had a member in Parliament that was a porn star? Wonder you didn't become unhinged over that!  Marion Barry was a cocaine addict, hung around with prostitutes and he got re-elected. 

Ted Kennedy killed a woman and became a Senator, the stupidity you people lower yourself to is pretty amusing and helps confirm to the rest of the world you are still prudes.

Hell Kennedy had affairs with women while President, is that an issue? If not why?


----------



## Spare_change

charwin95 said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> Given the abuse and vitriol already projected at Melania by the left (of which this thread is a prime, though mild, example), can you blame her for not wanting to be a target for the next four years?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't care about Melanie? Yeah right. Michele  remained calm for 8 years from never ending attacks.
> Are you saying that the rightist really wanted to have a First Lady that is marked whore and a slut? Are you proud of her?
> I know lots of real republicans. You are very wrong.
> 
> If you have a daughter or granddaughters....... can you honestly tell them that she is a model First Lady? I know I can't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably a good idea you move then ... since she's going to be here for 8 years, I'm not sure you could stand the pressure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You didn't answer my question.
> Oh don't worry I can stand the pressure..... but I'm not sure how Americans can accept a First Lady with a reputation as a whore/slut. Just imagine going overseas looking at this woman with that kind of reputation representing women of USA.
> Its embarrassing don't you think?
Click to expand...


Since she doesn't have a reputation of a whore/slut --- unless you're 14 years old --- it's a non-issue.


----------



## Russ Alllah Gehry

anotherlife said:


> What is this with Americans and naked pictures?  So much for America the land of the free. * A girl poses when she is 19*, and she is judged by it when she is 49.  Are you a nation of liars?


*What?*


We were bombarded by requests to shoot Melania," _GQ_ editor Dylan Jones recalled, when asked by _The Hollywood Reporter_ about our January 2000 nude shoot with Melania Trump, after we had dug through the archives and published the images online in March 2016. "And so, given that she was obviously so keen to be featured in _GQ_, we came up with a rather kitsch and camp story for her to feature in." Donald Trump also requested that photographs be delivered to his office. “We framed the cover and a selection of prints and sent them as soon as we could.” http://www.gq-magazine.co.uk/article/donald-trump-melania-trump-knauss-first-lady-erections

anotherlife 
*Can you people ever tell the truth?*


----------



## ChrisL

Russ Alllah Gehry said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is this with Americans and naked pictures?  So much for America the land of the free. * A girl poses when she is 19*, and she is judged by it when she is 49.  Are you a nation of liars?
> 
> 
> 
> *What?*
> 
> 
> We were bombarded by requests to shoot Melania," _GQ_ editor Dylan Jones recalled, when asked by _The Hollywood Reporter_ about our January 2000 nude shoot with Melania Trump, after we had dug through the archives and published the images online in March 2016. "And so, given that she was obviously so keen to be featured in _GQ_, we came up with a rather kitsch and camp story for her to feature in." Donald Trump also requested that photographs be delivered to his office. “We framed the cover and a selection of prints and sent them as soon as we could.” Melania Trump - the First Lady in our nude photo shoot
> 
> anotherlife
> *Can you people ever tell the truth?*
Click to expand...


I think you miss his point.


----------



## Russ Alllah Gehry

ChrisL said:


> Russ Alllah Gehry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is this with Americans and naked pictures?  So much for America the land of the free. * A girl poses when she is 19*, and she is judged by it when she is 49.  Are you a nation of liars?
> 
> 
> 
> *What?*
> 
> 
> We were bombarded by requests to shoot Melania," _GQ_ editor Dylan Jones recalled, when asked by _The Hollywood Reporter_ about our January 2000 nude shoot with Melania Trump, after we had dug through the archives and published the images online in March 2016. "And so, given that she was obviously so keen to be featured in _GQ_, we came up with a rather kitsch and camp story for her to feature in." Donald Trump also requested that photographs be delivered to his office. “We framed the cover and a selection of prints and sent them as soon as we could.” Melania Trump - the First Lady in our nude photo shoot
> 
> anotherlife
> *Can you people ever tell the truth?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you miss his point.
Click to expand...


The point? Are you saying that woman is a role model for young women you know?


----------



## Papageorgio

charwin95 said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> Given the abuse and vitriol already projected at Melania by the left (of which this thread is a prime, though mild, example), can you blame her for not wanting to be a target for the next four years?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't care about Melanie? Yeah right. Michele  remained calm for 8 years from never ending attacks.
> Are you saying that the rightist really wanted to have a First Lady that is marked whore and a slut? Are you proud of her?
> I know lots of real republicans. You are very wrong.
> 
> If you have a daughter or granddaughters....... can you honestly tell them that she is a model First Lady? I know I can't.
Click to expand...


I don't use politician's wives as role models. I have never told my kids to have Hillary Clinton, Laura Bush or Michelle Obama as role models.That also goes for actors, actresses, sports figures or singers. People we know well are people we tell our children to look up to and observe them. Real people, not phony people that are fake.


----------



## Papageorgio

Russ Alllah Gehry said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russ Alllah Gehry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is this with Americans and naked pictures?  So much for America the land of the free. * A girl poses when she is 19*, and she is judged by it when she is 49.  Are you a nation of liars?
> 
> 
> 
> *What?*
> 
> 
> We were bombarded by requests to shoot Melania," _GQ_ editor Dylan Jones recalled, when asked by _The Hollywood Reporter_ about our January 2000 nude shoot with Melania Trump, after we had dug through the archives and published the images online in March 2016. "And so, given that she was obviously so keen to be featured in _GQ_, we came up with a rather kitsch and camp story for her to feature in." Donald Trump also requested that photographs be delivered to his office. “We framed the cover and a selection of prints and sent them as soon as we could.” Melania Trump - the First Lady in our nude photo shoot
> 
> anotherlife
> *Can you people ever tell the truth?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you miss his point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The point? Are you saying that woman is a role model for young women you know?
Click to expand...


Did you use cocaine user Obama as a role model for your kids? Ted Kennedy a role model? Clinton who had affiars while married to Hillary, was he a role model? 

The hypocrisy is pretty deep on this thread.


----------



## Cellblock2429

Spare_change said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> Given the abuse and vitriol already projected at Melania by the left (of which this thread is a prime, though mild, example), can you blame her for not wanting to be a target for the next four years?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't care about Melanie? Yeah right. Michele  remained calm for 8 years from never ending attacks.
> Are you saying that the rightist really wanted to have a First Lady that is marked whore and a slut? Are you proud of her?
> I know lots of real republicans. You are very wrong.
> 
> If you have a daughter or granddaughters....... can you honestly tell them that she is a model First Lady? I know I can't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably a good idea you move then ... since she's going to be here for 8 years, I'm not sure you could stand the pressure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You didn't answer my question.
> Oh don't worry I can stand the pressure..... but I'm not sure how Americans can accept a First Lady with a reputation as a whore/slut. Just imagine going overseas looking at this woman with that kind of reputation representing women of USA.
> Its embarrassing don't you think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since she doesn't have a reputation of a whore/slut --- unless you're 14 years old --- it's a non-issue.
Click to expand...


How much would libs pay to see Hildabeast butt naked? $1 ???


----------



## anotherlife

charwin95 said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russ Alllah Gehry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who is excusing what?
> 
> What the hell made you suddenly so judgmental?
> 
> Or, more to the point, who the hell are you to judge?
> 
> 
> 
> Suddenly? Suddenly judgmental?
> 
> Are you insane? and why are you excusing the soon to be first lady
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes ---- what makes you think you can judge another person? How egotistical ...
> 
> I make no excuse for the new first lady, because she has done nothing to be excused for, nor am I so smug to think I'm qualified to judge. Everyone's past is filled with things that others inappropriately try to judge.
> 
> Frankly, none of us are qualified to judge another person --
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> REALLY?  I MEAN REALLY? How many of you and your buddies here made tons and tons of unfair racist judgment against Michele Obama?
> Suddenly you and your buddies here..... a slut whore First Lady is acceptable. Give us a break.
> 
> Can you honestly tell your children or your grand children that this First Lady is a decent woman?  I know I can't. Are you aware that Melanie Trump naked pictures are posted all over? High schools and colleges all over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is this with Americans and naked pictures?  So much for America the land of the free.  A girl poses when she is 19, and she is judged by it when she is 49.  Are you a nation of liars?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is this? We NEVER have a FLOTUS posed nude. That is not a lie.
> Yes she was 19yo when she posed those pictures and she is 49 now ............. is that mean she was not Melanie before? Is that mean it's a different woman?
Click to expand...


Okay, so by this logic, you are a 49 year old thinking like a 19 year old.  I am sorry for you, hehe.  Although teenagers would never make a thing about her.


----------



## anotherlife

Russ Alllah Gehry said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is this with Americans and naked pictures?  So much for America the land of the free. * A girl poses when she is 19*, and she is judged by it when she is 49.  Are you a nation of liars?
> 
> 
> 
> *What?*
> 
> 
> We were bombarded by requests to shoot Melania," _GQ_ editor Dylan Jones recalled, when asked by _The Hollywood Reporter_ about our January 2000 nude shoot with Melania Trump, after we had dug through the archives and published the images online in March 2016. "And so, given that she was obviously so keen to be featured in _GQ_, we came up with a rather kitsch and camp story for her to feature in." Donald Trump also requested that photographs be delivered to his office. “We framed the cover and a selection of prints and sent them as soon as we could.” Melania Trump - the First Lady in our nude photo shoot
> 
> anotherlife
> *Can you people ever tell the truth?*
Click to expand...


What?  I don't understand a word of what you are saying.


----------



## anotherlife

Russ Alllah Gehry said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russ Alllah Gehry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is this with Americans and naked pictures?  So much for America the land of the free. * A girl poses when she is 19*, and she is judged by it when she is 49.  Are you a nation of liars?
> 
> 
> 
> *What?*
> 
> 
> We were bombarded by requests to shoot Melania," _GQ_ editor Dylan Jones recalled, when asked by _The Hollywood Reporter_ about our January 2000 nude shoot with Melania Trump, after we had dug through the archives and published the images online in March 2016. "And so, given that she was obviously so keen to be featured in _GQ_, we came up with a rather kitsch and camp story for her to feature in." Donald Trump also requested that photographs be delivered to his office. “We framed the cover and a selection of prints and sent them as soon as we could.” Melania Trump - the First Lady in our nude photo shoot
> 
> anotherlife
> *Can you people ever tell the truth?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you miss his point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The point? Are you saying that woman is a role model for young women you know?
Click to expand...


Role model or not, better than obesity.


----------



## anotherlife

Papageorgio said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russ Alllah Gehry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Suddenly? Suddenly judgmental?
> 
> Are you insane? and why are you excusing the soon to be first lady
> 
> 
> 
> Yes ---- what makes you think you can judge another person? How egotistical ...
> 
> I make no excuse for the new first lady, because she has done nothing to be excused for, nor am I so smug to think I'm qualified to judge. Everyone's past is filled with things that others inappropriately try to judge.
> 
> Frankly, none of us are qualified to judge another person --
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> REALLY?  I MEAN REALLY? How many of you and your buddies here made tons and tons of unfair racist judgment against Michele Obama?
> Suddenly you and your buddies here..... a slut whore First Lady is acceptable. Give us a break.
> 
> Can you honestly tell your children or your grand children that this First Lady is a decent woman?  I know I can't. Are you aware that Melanie Trump naked pictures are posted all over? High schools and colleges all over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is this with Americans and naked pictures?  So much for America the land of the free.  A girl poses when she is 19, and she is judged by it when she is 49.  Are you a nation of liars?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is this? We NEVER have a FLOTUS posed nude. That is not a lie.
> Yes she was 19yo when she posed those pictures and she is 49 now ............. is that mean she was not Melanie before? Is that mean it's a different woman?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So we now judge someone by what they did 30 years ago? Obama smoked crack, omg! Kill the guy. Clinton had an affair with Jennifer Flowers! Shoot the asshole!
> 
> What a bunch of self righteous BS! Wasn't it Italy that had a member in Parliament that was a porn star? Wonder you didn't become unhinged over that!  Marion Barry was a cocaine addict, hung around with prostitutes and he got re-elected.
> 
> Ted Kennedy killed a woman and became a Senator, the stupidity you people lower yourself to is pretty amusing and helps confirm to the rest of the world you are still prudes.
> 
> Hell Kennedy had affairs with women while President, is that an issue? If not why?
Click to expand...


It's our parents' or grandparents' generation but why not, Cicciolina Cicciolina Cicciolina!  Hehehe.


----------



## ChrisL

I have never known anyone who looked at the first lady as a role model.  I suppose there might be a few people out there who do, but I don't think that's too common.


----------



## ChrisL

Cellblock2429 said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> Given the abuse and vitriol already projected at Melania by the left (of which this thread is a prime, though mild, example), can you blame her for not wanting to be a target for the next four years?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't care about Melanie? Yeah right. Michele  remained calm for 8 years from never ending attacks.
> Are you saying that the rightist really wanted to have a First Lady that is marked whore and a slut? Are you proud of her?
> I know lots of real republicans. You are very wrong.
> 
> If you have a daughter or granddaughters....... can you honestly tell them that she is a model First Lady? I know I can't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably a good idea you move then ... since she's going to be here for 8 years, I'm not sure you could stand the pressure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You didn't answer my question.
> Oh don't worry I can stand the pressure..... but I'm not sure how Americans can accept a First Lady with a reputation as a whore/slut. Just imagine going overseas looking at this woman with that kind of reputation representing women of USA.
> Its embarrassing don't you think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since she doesn't have a reputation of a whore/slut --- unless you're 14 years old --- it's a non-issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How much would libs pay to see Hildabeast butt naked? $1 ???
Click to expand...


Less.  In fact, if she was offering nude pics for free, she would have to pay people just to look at them.    I don't really think anyone wants to see all that!


----------



## anotherlife

ChrisL said:


> I have never known anyone who looked at the first lady as a role model.  I suppose there might be a few people out there who do, but I don't think that's too common.


I thought many black girls took Michelle Obama as a role model.  I am not that sure about Bush's wife, but I heard she was a model house wife.  In any case, if Melania is a role model, looking good is never bad.


----------



## ChrisL

anotherlife said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have never known anyone who looked at the first lady as a role model.  I suppose there might be a few people out there who do, but I don't think that's too common.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought many black girls took Michelle Obama as a role model.  I am not that sure about Bush's wife, but I heard she was a model house wife.  In any case, if Melania is a role model, looking good is never bad.
Click to expand...


She seems nice enough too.  I kind of feel sorry for her actually, being the butt of everyone's jokes for something she did when she was young.


----------



## anotherlife

ChrisL said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have never known anyone who looked at the first lady as a role model.  I suppose there might be a few people out there who do, but I don't think that's too common.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought many black girls took Michelle Obama as a role model.  I am not that sure about Bush's wife, but I heard she was a model house wife.  In any case, if Melania is a role model, looking good is never bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She seems nice enough too.  I kind of feel sorry for her actually, being the butt of everyone's jokes for something she did when she was young.
Click to expand...


Same here.  This must be an American thing to react to her like that.  You almost must ask, when shall a girl show her skin, when she is 19 or when she is 99?  I don't understand why Americans chose the 99.


----------



## ChrisL

anotherlife said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have never known anyone who looked at the first lady as a role model.  I suppose there might be a few people out there who do, but I don't think that's too common.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought many black girls took Michelle Obama as a role model.  I am not that sure about Bush's wife, but I heard she was a model house wife.  In any case, if Melania is a role model, looking good is never bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She seems nice enough too.  I kind of feel sorry for her actually, being the butt of everyone's jokes for something she did when she was young.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Same here.  This must be an American thing to react to her like that.  You almost must ask, when shall a girl show her skin, when she is 19 or when she is 99?  I don't understand why Americans chose the 99.
Click to expand...


Actually, I think she was well into her 20s when she posed for most of those photos.


----------



## Papageorgio

ChrisL said:


> I have never known anyone who looked at the first lady as a role model.  I suppose there might be a few people out there who do, but I don't think that's too common.



I think liberals need role models, like the crack smoking Barrack Obama, the murderer Ted Kennedy, the unfaithful Bill Clinton that got blow jobs in the Oral office. JFK who had numerous affairs before and during his Presidency. But they are great men, role models. 

That is why it is so idiotic that they are outraged over a First Lady that posed nude 30 years ago. Shows who really hates women and have a double standard.


----------



## ABikerSailor

You know, I haven't seen many photos of her naked, but all of the ones I've seen, didn't show any crotch or nipple, so, in reality, they're not all that bad.  I've seen worse in street advertisements in Europe. 

But, it DOES speak to how our attitudes here in America are pretty prudish.


----------



## charwin95

Spare_change said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> Given the abuse and vitriol already projected at Melania by the left (of which this thread is a prime, though mild, example), can you blame her for not wanting to be a target for the next four years?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't care about Melanie? Yeah right. Michele  remained calm for 8 years from never ending attacks.
> Are you saying that the rightist really wanted to have a First Lady that is marked whore and a slut? Are you proud of her?
> I know lots of real republicans. You are very wrong.
> 
> If you have a daughter or granddaughters....... can you honestly tell them that she is a model First Lady? I know I can't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably a good idea you move then ... since she's going to be here for 8 years, I'm not sure you could stand the pressure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You didn't answer my question.
> Oh don't worry I can stand the pressure..... but I'm not sure how Americans can accept a First Lady with a reputation as a whore/slut. Just imagine going overseas looking at this woman with that kind of reputation representing women of USA.
> Its embarrassing don't you think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since she doesn't have a reputation of a whore/slut --- unless you're 14 years old --- it's a non-issue.
Click to expand...


Yes it is and yes she is.


----------



## charwin95

anotherlife said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russ Alllah Gehry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Suddenly? Suddenly judgmental?
> 
> Are you insane? and why are you excusing the soon to be first lady
> 
> 
> 
> Yes ---- what makes you think you can judge another person? How egotistical ...
> 
> I make no excuse for the new first lady, because she has done nothing to be excused for, nor am I so smug to think I'm qualified to judge. Everyone's past is filled with things that others inappropriately try to judge.
> 
> Frankly, none of us are qualified to judge another person --
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> REALLY?  I MEAN REALLY? How many of you and your buddies here made tons and tons of unfair racist judgment against Michele Obama?
> Suddenly you and your buddies here..... a slut whore First Lady is acceptable. Give us a break.
> 
> Can you honestly tell your children or your grand children that this First Lady is a decent woman?  I know I can't. Are you aware that Melanie Trump naked pictures are posted all over? High schools and colleges all over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is this with Americans and naked pictures?  So much for America the land of the free.  A girl poses when she is 19, and she is judged by it when she is 49.  Are you a nation of liars?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is this? We NEVER have a FLOTUS posed nude. That is not a lie.
> Yes she was 19yo when she posed those pictures and she is 49 now ............. is that mean she was not Melanie before? Is that mean it's a different woman?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, so by this logic, you are a 49 year old thinking like a 19 year old.  I am sorry for you, hehe.  Although teenagers would never make a thing about her.
Click to expand...


Is that supposed to be an excuses?


----------



## charwin95

Cellblock2429 said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> Given the abuse and vitriol already projected at Melania by the left (of which this thread is a prime, though mild, example), can you blame her for not wanting to be a target for the next four years?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't care about Melanie? Yeah right. Michele  remained calm for 8 years from never ending attacks.
> Are you saying that the rightist really wanted to have a First Lady that is marked whore and a slut? Are you proud of her?
> I know lots of real republicans. You are very wrong.
> 
> If you have a daughter or granddaughters....... can you honestly tell them that she is a model First Lady? I know I can't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably a good idea you move then ... since she's going to be here for 8 years, I'm not sure you could stand the pressure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You didn't answer my question.
> Oh don't worry I can stand the pressure..... but I'm not sure how Americans can accept a First Lady with a reputation as a whore/slut. Just imagine going overseas looking at this woman with that kind of reputation representing women of USA.
> Its embarrassing don't you think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since she doesn't have a reputation of a whore/slut --- unless you're 14 years old --- it's a non-issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How much would libs pay to see Hildabeast butt naked? $1 ???
Click to expand...


This is exactly what I'm talking about.


----------



## charwin95

anotherlife said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have never known anyone who looked at the first lady as a role model.  I suppose there might be a few people out there who do, but I don't think that's too common.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought many black girls took Michelle Obama as a role model.  I am not that sure about Bush's wife, but I heard she was a model house wife.  In any case, if Melania is a role model, looking good is never bad.
Click to expand...


So you are only after the good looks? Is that good enough?


----------



## charwin95

If your life and information only depends here in USMB...........   Then you don't know what it mean to have a FLOTUS as a role model. 
I know tons of real republicans and so are my family that this means a lot. 
A lot these people like her just because she is pretty  and that's just about it. 

Obama smoke crack........ So?  Just about every one I know smoke marijuana. Kennedy not my time.  Both Bill Clinton & Trump are the same pussy animal.  

First Lady is the topic.


----------



## Papageorgio

charwin95 said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> Given the abuse and vitriol already projected at Melania by the left (of which this thread is a prime, though mild, example), can you blame her for not wanting to be a target for the next four years?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't care about Melanie? Yeah right. Michele  remained calm for 8 years from never ending attacks.
> Are you saying that the rightist really wanted to have a First Lady that is marked whore and a slut? Are you proud of her?
> I know lots of real republicans. You are very wrong.
> 
> If you have a daughter or granddaughters....... can you honestly tell them that she is a model First Lady? I know I can't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably a good idea you move then ... since she's going to be here for 8 years, I'm not sure you could stand the pressure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You didn't answer my question.
> Oh don't worry I can stand the pressure..... but I'm not sure how Americans can accept a First Lady with a reputation as a whore/slut. Just imagine going overseas looking at this woman with that kind of reputation representing women of USA.
> Its embarrassing don't you think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since she doesn't have a reputation of a whore/slut --- unless you're 14 years old --- it's a non-issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes it is and yes she is.
Click to expand...


And Bill Clinton is what? Why the double standard between men and women?


----------



## Spare_change

charwin95 said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> Given the abuse and vitriol already projected at Melania by the left (of which this thread is a prime, though mild, example), can you blame her for not wanting to be a target for the next four years?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't care about Melanie? Yeah right. Michele  remained calm for 8 years from never ending attacks.
> Are you saying that the rightist really wanted to have a First Lady that is marked whore and a slut? Are you proud of her?
> I know lots of real republicans. You are very wrong.
> 
> If you have a daughter or granddaughters....... can you honestly tell them that she is a model First Lady? I know I can't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably a good idea you move then ... since she's going to be here for 8 years, I'm not sure you could stand the pressure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You didn't answer my question.
> Oh don't worry I can stand the pressure..... but I'm not sure how Americans can accept a First Lady with a reputation as a whore/slut. Just imagine going overseas looking at this woman with that kind of reputation representing women of USA.
> Its embarrassing don't you think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since she doesn't have a reputation of a whore/slut --- unless you're 14 years old --- it's a non-issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes it is and yes she is.
Click to expand...


So, what you are saying is ....

any woman who poses for a nude picture is a whore/slut.

any woman who sleeps with a man before marriage is a whore/slut.

any woman who sleeps with a married man is a whore/slut.

Have I got that right????

So .... know ANY woman that you wouldn't call a whore/slut?

I don't ..


----------



## Russ Alllah Gehry

the excuses boggle the mind


----------



## ChrisL

Russ Alllah Gehry said:


> the excuses boggle the mind



Excuses for WHAT?  What did she do that is so terrible?


----------



## Russ Alllah Gehry

ChrisL said:


> Russ Alllah Gehry said:
> 
> 
> 
> the excuses boggle the mind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excuses for WHAT?  What did she do that is so terrible?
Click to expand...

Ask any parent or guardian of a young woman. Did I use the word 'terrible' to describe her raunchy nude photo spread?


----------



## Russ Alllah Gehry

Melania Trump’s most extreme hot & raunchy pictures! View pics of Donald Trump’s wife

Donald Trump's wife's naked shoot for GQ Magazine as girl-on-girl photos exposed


----------



## Papageorgio

Russ Alllah Gehry said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russ Alllah Gehry said:
> 
> 
> 
> the excuses boggle the mind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excuses for WHAT?  What did she do that is so terrible?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ask any parent or guardian of a young woman. Did I use the word 'terrible' to describe her raunchy nude photo spread?
Click to expand...


100 Sheroes Just Posed Nude At The Republican National Convention | The Huffington Post

So are all these women that went naked and had photographs taken of them all sluts and not role models? 

Good grief your fake outrage is nauseating.


----------



## Russ Alllah Gehry

Russ Alllah Gehry said:


> Melania Trump’s most extreme hot & raunchy pictures! View pics of Donald Trump’s wife
> 
> Donald Trump's wife's naked shoot for GQ Magazine as girl-on-girl photos exposed


America's First Lady to be


----------



## Papageorgio

Russ Alllah Gehry said:


> Russ Alllah Gehry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Melania Trump’s most extreme hot & raunchy pictures! View pics of Donald Trump’s wife
> 
> Donald Trump's wife's naked shoot for GQ Magazine as girl-on-girl photos exposed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> America's First Lady to be
Click to expand...


Jealous aren't you?


----------



## Russ Alllah Gehry

Will there be wife swapping parties at the White House or will it be Pussy Grabbing Parties?


----------



## anotherlife

charwin95 said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have never known anyone who looked at the first lady as a role model.  I suppose there might be a few people out there who do, but I don't think that's too common.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought many black girls took Michelle Obama as a role model.  I am not that sure about Bush's wife, but I heard she was a model house wife.  In any case, if Melania is a role model, looking good is never bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you are only after the good looks? Is that good enough?
Click to expand...


American women are already chewed up.  The only worse nations are those Muslim ones in the Middle East that break their women with burkas.  I am puzzled, why Americans hate women, including especially their own women?  Is this the source of American perversions?


----------



## Russ Alllah Gehry

anotherlife said:


> American women are already chewed up.  The only worse nations are those Muslim ones in the Middle East that break their women with burkas.  I am puzzled, why Americans hate women, including especially their own women?  Is this the source of American perversions?


the source of American perversions is the American men like Trump


----------



## anotherlife

Russ Alllah Gehry said:


> Melania Trump’s most extreme hot & raunchy pictures! View pics of Donald Trump’s wife
> 
> Donald Trump's wife's naked shoot for GQ Magazine as girl-on-girl photos exposed


Censored, the pic say.  That says it all.


----------



## anotherlife

Russ Alllah Gehry said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> American women are already chewed up.  The only worse nations are those Muslim ones in the Middle East that break their women with burkas.  I am puzzled, why Americans hate women, including especially their own women?  Is this the source of American perversions?
> 
> 
> 
> the source of American perversions is the American men like Trump
Click to expand...

No because it is not Trump who gets his knickers in a twist for his wife's pics.


----------



## Russ Alllah Gehry

anotherlife said:


> Russ Alllah Gehry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> American women are already chewed up.  The only worse nations are those Muslim ones in the Middle East that break their women with burkas.  I am puzzled, why Americans hate women, including especially their own women?  Is this the source of American perversions?
> 
> 
> 
> the source of American perversions is the American men like Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No because it is not Trump who gets his knickers in a twist for his wife's pics.
Click to expand...


Many of his supporters do, in secret


----------



## charwin95

Spare_change said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't care about Melanie? Yeah right. Michele  remained calm for 8 years from never ending attacks.
> Are you saying that the rightist really wanted to have a First Lady that is marked whore and a slut? Are you proud of her?
> I know lots of real republicans. You are very wrong.
> 
> If you have a daughter or granddaughters....... can you honestly tell them that she is a model First Lady? I know I can't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably a good idea you move then ... since she's going to be here for 8 years, I'm not sure you could stand the pressure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You didn't answer my question.
> Oh don't worry I can stand the pressure..... but I'm not sure how Americans can accept a First Lady with a reputation as a whore/slut. Just imagine going overseas looking at this woman with that kind of reputation representing women of USA.
> Its embarrassing don't you think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since she doesn't have a reputation of a whore/slut --- unless you're 14 years old --- it's a non-issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes it is and yes she is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, what you are saying is ....
> 
> any woman who poses for a nude picture is a whore/slut.
> 
> any woman who sleeps with a man before marriage is a whore/slut.
> 
> any woman who sleeps with a married man is a whore/slut.
> 
> Have I got that right????
> 
> So .... know ANY woman that you wouldn't call a whore/slut?
> 
> I don't ..
Click to expand...


If you are talking about ordinary women who don't have anything to represent. That's fine. 
FLOTUS is a different story.


----------



## charwin95

anotherlife said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have never known anyone who looked at the first lady as a role model.  I suppose there might be a few people out there who do, but I don't think that's too common.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought many black girls took Michelle Obama as a role model.  I am not that sure about Bush's wife, but I heard she was a model house wife.  In any case, if Melania is a role model, looking good is never bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you are only after the good looks? Is that good enough?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> American women are already chewed up.  The only worse nations are those Muslim ones in the Middle East that break their women with burkas.  I am puzzled, why Americans hate women, including especially their own women?  Is this the source of American perversions?
Click to expand...


Americans don't hate women... This has nothing to do with burkas.


----------



## charwin95

Russ Alllah Gehry said:


> Russ Alllah Gehry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Melania Trump’s most extreme hot & raunchy pictures! View pics of Donald Trump’s wife
> 
> Donald Trump's wife's naked shoot for GQ Magazine as girl-on-girl photos exposed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> America's First Lady to be
Click to expand...


FLOTUS starting Jan. 20.


----------



## charwin95

Papageorgio said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't care about Melanie? Yeah right. Michele  remained calm for 8 years from never ending attacks.
> Are you saying that the rightist really wanted to have a First Lady that is marked whore and a slut? Are you proud of her?
> I know lots of real republicans. You are very wrong.
> 
> If you have a daughter or granddaughters....... can you honestly tell them that she is a model First Lady? I know I can't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably a good idea you move then ... since she's going to be here for 8 years, I'm not sure you could stand the pressure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You didn't answer my question.
> Oh don't worry I can stand the pressure..... but I'm not sure how Americans can accept a First Lady with a reputation as a whore/slut. Just imagine going overseas looking at this woman with that kind of reputation representing women of USA.
> Its embarrassing don't you think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since she doesn't have a reputation of a whore/slut --- unless you're 14 years old --- it's a non-issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes it is and yes she is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And Bill Clinton is what? Why the double standard between men and women?
Click to expand...


Please stop quoting me.


----------



## Papageorgio

charwin95 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> Probably a good idea you move then ... since she's going to be here for 8 years, I'm not sure you could stand the pressure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't answer my question.
> Oh don't worry I can stand the pressure..... but I'm not sure how Americans can accept a First Lady with a reputation as a whore/slut. Just imagine going overseas looking at this woman with that kind of reputation representing women of USA.
> Its embarrassing don't you think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since she doesn't have a reputation of a whore/slut --- unless you're 14 years old --- it's a non-issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes it is and yes she is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And Bill Clinton is what? Why the double standard between men and women?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please stop quoting me.
Click to expand...


I can do what I want to, you post ignorance, stupidity and sexism and I can show how retarded your comments are and call you out. If you don't like it, don't post stupid crap. Pretty simple moron.


----------



## Spare_change

charwin95 said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> Probably a good idea you move then ... since she's going to be here for 8 years, I'm not sure you could stand the pressure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't answer my question.
> Oh don't worry I can stand the pressure..... but I'm not sure how Americans can accept a First Lady with a reputation as a whore/slut. Just imagine going overseas looking at this woman with that kind of reputation representing women of USA.
> Its embarrassing don't you think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since she doesn't have a reputation of a whore/slut --- unless you're 14 years old --- it's a non-issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes it is and yes she is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, what you are saying is ....
> 
> any woman who poses for a nude picture is a whore/slut.
> 
> any woman who sleeps with a man before marriage is a whore/slut.
> 
> any woman who sleeps with a married man is a whore/slut.
> 
> Have I got that right????
> 
> So .... know ANY woman that you wouldn't call a whore/slut?
> 
> I don't ..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you are talking about ordinary women who don't have anything to represent. That's fine.
> FLOTUS is a different story.
Click to expand...




charwin95 said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> Probably a good idea you move then ... since she's going to be here for 8 years, I'm not sure you could stand the pressure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't answer my question.
> Oh don't worry I can stand the pressure..... but I'm not sure how Americans can accept a First Lady with a reputation as a whore/slut. Just imagine going overseas looking at this woman with that kind of reputation representing women of USA.
> Its embarrassing don't you think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since she doesn't have a reputation of a whore/slut --- unless you're 14 years old --- it's a non-issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes it is and yes she is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, what you are saying is ....
> 
> any woman who poses for a nude picture is a whore/slut.
> 
> any woman who sleeps with a man before marriage is a whore/slut.
> 
> any woman who sleeps with a married man is a whore/slut.
> 
> Have I got that right????
> 
> So .... know ANY woman that you wouldn't call a whore/slut?
> 
> I don't ..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you are talking about ordinary women who don't have anything to represent. That's fine.
> FLOTUS is a different story.
Click to expand...


Do you even realize how ridiculous that sounds?

But, I got to admit I love your smug, self righteous, superior attitude..Tells us everything we need to know about you.


----------



## charwin95

Papageorgio said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't answer my question.
> Oh don't worry I can stand the pressure..... but I'm not sure how Americans can accept a First Lady with a reputation as a whore/slut. Just imagine going overseas looking at this woman with that kind of reputation representing women of USA.
> Its embarrassing don't you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since she doesn't have a reputation of a whore/slut --- unless you're 14 years old --- it's a non-issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes it is and yes she is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And Bill Clinton is what? Why the double standard between men and women?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please stop quoting me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can do what I want to, you post ignorance, stupidity and sexism and I can show how retarded your comments are and call you out. If you don't like it, don't post stupid crap. Pretty simple moron.
Click to expand...


I told you before. I'm going to tell you again. Stupid fuck. Stop quoting me.


----------



## charwin95

Spare_change said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't answer my question.
> Oh don't worry I can stand the pressure..... but I'm not sure how Americans can accept a First Lady with a reputation as a whore/slut. Just imagine going overseas looking at this woman with that kind of reputation representing women of USA.
> Its embarrassing don't you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since she doesn't have a reputation of a whore/slut --- unless you're 14 years old --- it's a non-issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes it is and yes she is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, what you are saying is ....
> 
> any woman who poses for a nude picture is a whore/slut.
> 
> any woman who sleeps with a man before marriage is a whore/slut.
> 
> any woman who sleeps with a married man is a whore/slut.
> 
> Have I got that right????
> 
> So .... know ANY woman that you wouldn't call a whore/slut?
> 
> I don't ..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you are talking about ordinary women who don't have anything to represent. That's fine.
> FLOTUS is a different story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't answer my question.
> Oh don't worry I can stand the pressure..... but I'm not sure how Americans can accept a First Lady with a reputation as a whore/slut. Just imagine going overseas looking at this woman with that kind of reputation representing women of USA.
> Its embarrassing don't you think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since she doesn't have a reputation of a whore/slut --- unless you're 14 years old --- it's a non-issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes it is and yes she is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, what you are saying is ....
> 
> any woman who poses for a nude picture is a whore/slut.
> 
> any woman who sleeps with a man before marriage is a whore/slut.
> 
> any woman who sleeps with a married man is a whore/slut.
> 
> Have I got that right????
> 
> So .... know ANY woman that you wouldn't call a whore/slut?
> 
> I don't ..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you are talking about ordinary women who don't have anything to represent. That's fine.
> FLOTUS is a different story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you even realize how ridiculous that sounds?
> 
> But, I got to admit I love your smug, self righteous, superior attitude..Tells us everything we need to know about you.
Click to expand...


Nope. I stand what I say. If you think that FLOTUS posed nude is acceptable to you and your retarded buddy that is your call.
But it's not acceptable to me and most of the real republicans that I know. 
Since when this is acceptable  ............ just because she is beautiful?


----------



## Spare_change

charwin95 said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since she doesn't have a reputation of a whore/slut --- unless you're 14 years old --- it's a non-issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is and yes she is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, what you are saying is ....
> 
> any woman who poses for a nude picture is a whore/slut.
> 
> any woman who sleeps with a man before marriage is a whore/slut.
> 
> any woman who sleeps with a married man is a whore/slut.
> 
> Have I got that right????
> 
> So .... know ANY woman that you wouldn't call a whore/slut?
> 
> I don't ..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you are talking about ordinary women who don't have anything to represent. That's fine.
> FLOTUS is a different story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since she doesn't have a reputation of a whore/slut --- unless you're 14 years old --- it's a non-issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes it is and yes she is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, what you are saying is ....
> 
> any woman who poses for a nude picture is a whore/slut.
> 
> any woman who sleeps with a man before marriage is a whore/slut.
> 
> any woman who sleeps with a married man is a whore/slut.
> 
> Have I got that right????
> 
> So .... know ANY woman that you wouldn't call a whore/slut?
> 
> I don't ..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you are talking about ordinary women who don't have anything to represent. That's fine.
> FLOTUS is a different story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you even realize how ridiculous that sounds?
> 
> But, I got to admit I love your smug, self righteous, superior attitude..Tells us everything we need to know about you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. I stand what I say. If you think that FLOTUS posed nude is acceptable to you and your retarded buddy that is your call.
> But it's not acceptable to me and most of the real republicans that I know.
> Since when this is acceptable  ............ just because she is beautiful?
Click to expand...


No --- I would suggest that the "real Republicans" you claim to know aren't Republicans at all.

All I can say is if this is the best objection you can raise to the Trump election, you'rein pretty bad shape.

I suppose you strongly object to the following, huh?

*Francisco de Goya’s “The Nude Maja”*






This circa-1800 painting will go down in history as “the first totally profane life-size female nude in Western art“ — thought to be at least one of the first explicit depictions of female pubic hair. At the time of its creation, the Catholic Church banned the display of artistic nudes, so Goya’s nude woman and its more modest counterpart, “The Clothed Maja,” were never exhibited publicly during the artist’s lifetime.

*Katsushika Hokusai’s “The Dream of the Fisherman’s Wife”*






There’s almost no ambiguity regarding the erotic nature of this painting. The print — a perfect example of Japanese shunga art — depicts a fisherman’s wife deriving pleasure from a rather unique encounter with an octopus. But do you recognize the artist’s name? Yes, the man behind “The Great Wave off Kanagawa“ had more than landscape likenesses up his sleeve.

*Hieronymus Bosch’s “The Garden of Earthly Delights”*






OK, so you may associate “The Garden of Earthly Delights” with its array of terrifying, otherworldly creatures, but the painting has its fair share of sensual details. Dating from between 1490 and 1510, the work plays host to a whole carnival of sins, including the acts in the image above, in which nude men and women are seen frolicking with each other, horses, birds, mermaids, plants... you name it. Writer Laurinda S. Dixon described it as teeming with “a certain adolescent sexual curiosity.”

*Paul Cezanne’s “Seven Bathers”*






Cezanne is well known for his various images of nude bathers, many of whom were women. “Seven bathers,” however, portrays the figures of nude men — though some are rather androgynously rendered. This scene of beautifully crafted male bodies is surely not the most erotic of subject matter, but the ways in which the artist toyed with classical representations of the body and the relationship between the viewer’s gaze and nakedness makes for a borderline erotic aesthetic. It is assumed that Cezanne, due to a lack of available models, painted this from memory or imagination.

*Titian’s “Venus of Urbino”*






Mark Twain once called Titian’s Venus “the foulest, the vilest, the obscenest picture the world possesses.” With her unabashed nudity and strong gaze into the viewers’ eyes, the nude female in this 1538 work of art is undeniably erotic.

*Gustav Klimt’s “Frau bei der Selbstbefriedigung”*






Klimt, the Austrian symbolist painter with a penchant for gilded canvases, brought you uber-famous works like “The Kiss“ and his portrait of Adele Bloch-Bauer I. While those images, not to mention the many nude figures that populate his other paintings, exude sensuality, there’s nothing quite as erotic as “Frau bei der Selbstbefriedigung.”

*Peter Paul Rubens’s copy of Michelangelo’s “Leda and the Swan”*






For early 17th century audiences, it was likely more acceptable for a woman to be shown engaging in explicit acts with a bird than with an actual human being. Hence, “Leda and the Swan,” based on the Greek myth in which Zeus takes the form of a swan and “seduces” a woman named Leda. Artists like Cesare da Sesto and Cezanne also chose the crude story as inspiration for paintings.

*Miyagawa Isshō’s “Spring Pastimes”*






Created in 1750, this shunga scroll depicts a tryst between two men, one likely a samurai and the other a kabuki actor taking on a sexualized female role.

*Édouard Manet’s “Olympia”*






Look familiar? Manet’s 1863 painting is based roughly on Titian’s “Venus” and Goya’s “Nude Maja.” According to accounts from writer Antonin Proust, the painting of a sex worker was so scandalous that “only the precautions taken by the administration prevented the painting being punctured and torn“ at its debut exhibition.

*Jean-Honoré Fragonard’s “The Swing”*






This Rococo masterpiece from 1767 is full of symbolism, all of which centers on a young woman’s extramarital affair. See that man hidden in the bushes on the left side of the canvas? He’s not only on the receiving end of that kicked-off shoe, he’s also getting quite a peek up the woman’s dress. Erotic? Maybe. We’d settle for 18th-century creepy.

*Pablo Picasso’s “Les Demoiselles d’Avignon (The Young Ladies of Avignon)”*






Picasso’s famous Primitivist painting portrays five nude sex workers allegedly from a brothel in Barcelona. With their unconventional female forms and relentless gazes, the image is a proto-Cubist version of erotica.

*Egon Schiele’s “Friendship”*






Despite the title, there’s a underlying sense of sexuality in Schiele’s depiction of two naked individuals, embracing in a twist of line and form reminiscent of the great Austrian painter’s intense figurative works.

*Diego Velázquez’s “Rokeby Venus”*






Call it “The Toilet of Venus,” “Venus at her Mirror,” “Venus and Cupid,” or “La Venus del Espejo,” Velázquez’s nude painting shows a woman deriving pleasure from the site of her own naked self. For a painting made between 1647 and 1651 — a time period marked by the Spanish public’s disdain for naked bodies in art — the work was on the salacious side. (In case you were wondering, Titian and Rubens also made their own versions of Venus at a mirror.)

*Gustave Courbet’s “L’Origine du monde (The Origin of the World)”*








Just filth, isn't it? Absolute pornography, right?

Your self righteousness is disgusting. For some reason, you insist that FLOTUS must sit on some arbitrary pedestal you have created in your own twisted mind.

Would it surprise you to know that Jackie Kennedy wasn't a virgin when she got married? Or, that Laura Bush wasn't either? Maybe you don't know that Michelle Obama - OMG - had some 'boyfriends' in college before she met ol' Barak.

Your chauvinistic attitude is embarrassing - and to the ladies who read this, most of us don't think like this provincial, puritanical putz.


----------



## Papageorgio

charwin95 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since she doesn't have a reputation of a whore/slut --- unless you're 14 years old --- it's a non-issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is and yes she is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And Bill Clinton is what? Why the double standard between men and women?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please stop quoting me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can do what I want to, you post ignorance, stupidity and sexism and I can show how retarded your comments are and call you out. If you don't like it, don't post stupid crap. Pretty simple moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I told you before. I'm going to tell you again. Stupid fuck. Stop quoting me.
Click to expand...


Report me, again if you don't like it, don't posted stupid stuff.


----------



## anotherlife

charwin95 said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have never known anyone who looked at the first lady as a role model.  I suppose there might be a few people out there who do, but I don't think that's too common.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought many black girls took Michelle Obama as a role model.  I am not that sure about Bush's wife, but I heard she was a model house wife.  In any case, if Melania is a role model, looking good is never bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you are only after the good looks? Is that good enough?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> American women are already chewed up.  The only worse nations are those Muslim ones in the Middle East that break their women with burkas.  I am puzzled, why Americans hate women, including especially their own women?  Is this the source of American perversions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Americans don't hate women... This has nothing to do with burkas.
Click to expand...


Then I understand.  Americans don't recognize that Melania is a woman because they don't see a pot belly on her.  But then, shouldn't they put her in the LGBT category, which they all obey nationally?


----------



## anotherlife

Spare_change said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is and yes she is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, what you are saying is ....
> 
> any woman who poses for a nude picture is a whore/slut.
> 
> any woman who sleeps with a man before marriage is a whore/slut.
> 
> any woman who sleeps with a married man is a whore/slut.
> 
> Have I got that right????
> 
> So .... know ANY woman that you wouldn't call a whore/slut?
> 
> I don't ..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you are talking about ordinary women who don't have anything to represent. That's fine.
> FLOTUS is a different story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is and yes she is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, what you are saying is ....
> 
> any woman who poses for a nude picture is a whore/slut.
> 
> any woman who sleeps with a man before marriage is a whore/slut.
> 
> any woman who sleeps with a married man is a whore/slut.
> 
> Have I got that right????
> 
> So .... know ANY woman that you wouldn't call a whore/slut?
> 
> I don't ..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you are talking about ordinary women who don't have anything to represent. That's fine.
> FLOTUS is a different story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you even realize how ridiculous that sounds?
> 
> But, I got to admit I love your smug, self righteous, superior attitude..Tells us everything we need to know about you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. I stand what I say. If you think that FLOTUS posed nude is acceptable to you and your retarded buddy that is your call.
> But it's not acceptable to me and most of the real republicans that I know.
> Since when this is acceptable  ............ just because she is beautiful?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No --- I would suggest that the "real Republicans" you claim to know aren't Republicans at all.
> 
> All I can say is if this is the best objection you can raise to the Trump election, you'rein pretty bad shape.
> 
> I suppose you strongly object to the following, huh?
> 
> *Francisco de Goya’s “The Nude Maja”*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This circa-1800 painting will go down in history as “the first totally profane life-size female nude in Western art“ — thought to be at least one of the first explicit depictions of female pubic hair. At the time of its creation, the Catholic Church banned the display of artistic nudes, so Goya’s nude woman and its more modest counterpart, “The Clothed Maja,” were never exhibited publicly during the artist’s lifetime.
> 
> *Katsushika Hokusai’s “The Dream of the Fisherman’s Wife”*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There’s almost no ambiguity regarding the erotic nature of this painting. The print — a perfect example of Japanese shunga art — depicts a fisherman’s wife deriving pleasure from a rather unique encounter with an octopus. But do you recognize the artist’s name? Yes, the man behind “The Great Wave off Kanagawa“ had more than landscape likenesses up his sleeve.
> 
> *Hieronymus Bosch’s “The Garden of Earthly Delights”*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, so you may associate “The Garden of Earthly Delights” with its array of terrifying, otherworldly creatures, but the painting has its fair share of sensual details. Dating from between 1490 and 1510, the work plays host to a whole carnival of sins, including the acts in the image above, in which nude men and women are seen frolicking with each other, horses, birds, mermaids, plants... you name it. Writer Laurinda S. Dixon described it as teeming with “a certain adolescent sexual curiosity.”
> 
> *Paul Cezanne’s “Seven Bathers”*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cezanne is well known for his various images of nude bathers, many of whom were women. “Seven bathers,” however, portrays the figures of nude men — though some are rather androgynously rendered. This scene of beautifully crafted male bodies is surely not the most erotic of subject matter, but the ways in which the artist toyed with classical representations of the body and the relationship between the viewer’s gaze and nakedness makes for a borderline erotic aesthetic. It is assumed that Cezanne, due to a lack of available models, painted this from memory or imagination.
> 
> *Titian’s “Venus of Urbino”*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mark Twain once called Titian’s Venus “the foulest, the vilest, the obscenest picture the world possesses.” With her unabashed nudity and strong gaze into the viewers’ eyes, the nude female in this 1538 work of art is undeniably erotic.
> 
> *Gustav Klimt’s “Frau bei der Selbstbefriedigung”*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Klimt, the Austrian symbolist painter with a penchant for gilded canvases, brought you uber-famous works like “The Kiss“ and his portrait of Adele Bloch-Bauer I. While those images, not to mention the many nude figures that populate his other paintings, exude sensuality, there’s nothing quite as erotic as “Frau bei der Selbstbefriedigung.”
> 
> *Peter Paul Rubens’s copy of Michelangelo’s “Leda and the Swan”*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For early 17th century audiences, it was likely more acceptable for a woman to be shown engaging in explicit acts with a bird than with an actual human being. Hence, “Leda and the Swan,” based on the Greek myth in which Zeus takes the form of a swan and “seduces” a woman named Leda. Artists like Cesare da Sesto and Cezanne also chose the crude story as inspiration for paintings.
> 
> *Miyagawa Isshō’s “Spring Pastimes”*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Created in 1750, this shunga scroll depicts a tryst between two men, one likely a samurai and the other a kabuki actor taking on a sexualized female role.
> 
> *Édouard Manet’s “Olympia”*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look familiar? Manet’s 1863 painting is based roughly on Titian’s “Venus” and Goya’s “Nude Maja.” According to accounts from writer Antonin Proust, the painting of a sex worker was so scandalous that “only the precautions taken by the administration prevented the painting being punctured and torn“ at its debut exhibition.
> 
> *Jean-Honoré Fragonard’s “The Swing”*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This Rococo masterpiece from 1767 is full of symbolism, all of which centers on a young woman’s extramarital affair. See that man hidden in the bushes on the left side of the canvas? He’s not only on the receiving end of that kicked-off shoe, he’s also getting quite a peek up the woman’s dress. Erotic? Maybe. We’d settle for 18th-century creepy.
> 
> *Pablo Picasso’s “Les Demoiselles d’Avignon (The Young Ladies of Avignon)”*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picasso’s famous Primitivist painting portrays five nude sex workers allegedly from a brothel in Barcelona. With their unconventional female forms and relentless gazes, the image is a proto-Cubist version of erotica.
> 
> *Egon Schiele’s “Friendship”*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Despite the title, there’s a underlying sense of sexuality in Schiele’s depiction of two naked individuals, embracing in a twist of line and form reminiscent of the great Austrian painter’s intense figurative works.
> 
> *Diego Velázquez’s “Rokeby Venus”*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call it “The Toilet of Venus,” “Venus at her Mirror,” “Venus and Cupid,” or “La Venus del Espejo,” Velázquez’s nude painting shows a woman deriving pleasure from the site of her own naked self. For a painting made between 1647 and 1651 — a time period marked by the Spanish public’s disdain for naked bodies in art — the work was on the salacious side. (In case you were wondering, Titian and Rubens also made their own versions of Venus at a mirror.)
> 
> *Gustave Courbet’s “L’Origine du monde (The Origin of the World)”*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just filth, isn't it? Absolute pornography, right?
> 
> Your self righteousness is disgusting. For some reason, you insist that FLOTUS must sit on some arbitrary pedestal you have created in your own twisted mind.
> 
> Would it surprise you to know that Jackie Kennedy wasn't a virgin when she got married? Or, that Laura Bush wasn't either? Maybe you don't know that Michelle Obama - OMG - had some 'boyfriends' in college before she met ol' Barak.
> 
> Your chauvinistic attitude is embarrassing - and to the ladies who read this, most of us don't think like this provincial, puritanical putz.
Click to expand...

I think there have been a few medical PhDs written about the puritanistic reactions to female art.  We could write one more.


----------



## Camp

Why are fine art paintings being compared to soft porn photographs? How are they related?


----------



## OldLady

This thread will never die, will it, with all you horny assholes pretending to be arguing over "art" v. "porn" and whether the First Lady is acceptable.  You're all here to look at the pictures.
Not fooling anyone, boys.


----------



## charwin95

Spare_change said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is and yes she is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, what you are saying is ....
> 
> any woman who poses for a nude picture is a whore/slut.
> 
> any woman who sleeps with a man before marriage is a whore/slut.
> 
> any woman who sleeps with a married man is a whore/slut.
> 
> Have I got that right????
> 
> So .... know ANY woman that you wouldn't call a whore/slut?
> 
> I don't ..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you are talking about ordinary women who don't have anything to represent. That's fine.
> FLOTUS is a different story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is and yes she is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, what you are saying is ....
> 
> any woman who poses for a nude picture is a whore/slut.
> 
> any woman who sleeps with a man before marriage is a whore/slut.
> 
> any woman who sleeps with a married man is a whore/slut.
> 
> Have I got that right????
> 
> So .... know ANY woman that you wouldn't call a whore/slut?
> 
> I don't ..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you are talking about ordinary women who don't have anything to represent. That's fine.
> FLOTUS is a different story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you even realize how ridiculous that sounds?
> 
> But, I got to admit I love your smug, self righteous, superior attitude..Tells us everything we need to know about you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. I stand what I say. If you think that FLOTUS posed nude is acceptable to you and your retarded buddy that is your call.
> But it's not acceptable to me and most of the real republicans that I know.
> Since when this is acceptable  ............ just because she is beautiful?
> 
> IMG]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No --- I would suggest that the "real Republicans" you claim to know aren't Republicans at all.
> 
> All I can say is if this is the best objection you can raise to the Trump election, you'rein pretty bad shape.
> 
> I suppose you strongly object to the following, huh?
> 
> There’s almost no ambiguity regarding the erotic nature of this painting. The print — a perfect example of Japanese shunga art — depicts a fisherman’s wife deriving pleasure from a rather unique encounter with an octopus. But do you recognize the artist’s name? Yes, the man behind “The Great Wave off Kanagawa“ had more than landscape likenesses up his sleeve.
> 
> Cezanne is well known for his various images of nude bathers, many of whom were women. “Seven bathers,” however, portrays the figures of nude men — though some are rather androgynously rendered. This scene of beautifully crafted male bodies is surely not the most erotic of subject matter, but the ways in which the artist toyed with classical representations of the body and the relationship between the viewer’s gaze and nakedness makes for a borderline erotic aesthetic. It is assumed that Cezanne, due to a lack of available models, painted this from memory or
> 
> Just filth, isn't it? Absolute pornography, right?
> 
> Your self righteousness is disgusting. For some reason, you insist that FLOTUS must sit on some arbitrary pedestal you have created in your own twisted mind.
> 
> Would it surprise you to know that Jackie Kennedy wasn't a virgin when she got married? Or, that Laura Bush wasn't either? Maybe you don't know that Michelle Obama - OMG - had some 'boyfriends' in college before she met ol' Barak.
> 
> Your chauvinistic attitude is embarrassing - and to the ladies who read this, most of us don't think like this provincial, puritanical putz.
Click to expand...


You did not answer my question? 

What is this has anything do with future FLOTUS?


----------



## charwin95

anotherlife said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have never known anyone who looked at the first lady as a role model.  I suppose there might be a few people out there who do, but I don't think that's too common.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought many black girls took Michelle Obama as a role model.  I am not that sure about Bush's wife, but I heard she was a model house wife.  In any case, if Melania is a role model, looking good is never bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you are only after the good looks? Is that good enough?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> American women are already chewed up.  The only worse nations are those Muslim ones in the Middle East that break their women with burkas.  I am puzzled, why Americans hate women, including especially their own women?  Is this the source of American perversions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Americans don't hate women... This has nothing to do with burkas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then I understand.  Americans don't recognize that Melania is a woman because they don't see a pot belly on her.  But then, shouldn't they put her in the LGBT category, which they all obey nationally?
Click to expand...


This has nothing to do with h burkas LGBT.


----------



## Spare_change

charwin95 said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, what you are saying is ....
> 
> any woman who poses for a nude picture is a whore/slut.
> 
> any woman who sleeps with a man before marriage is a whore/slut.
> 
> any woman who sleeps with a married man is a whore/slut.
> 
> Have I got that right????
> 
> So .... know ANY woman that you wouldn't call a whore/slut?
> 
> I don't ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you are talking about ordinary women who don't have anything to represent. That's fine.
> FLOTUS is a different story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, what you are saying is ....
> 
> any woman who poses for a nude picture is a whore/slut.
> 
> any woman who sleeps with a man before marriage is a whore/slut.
> 
> any woman who sleeps with a married man is a whore/slut.
> 
> Have I got that right????
> 
> So .... know ANY woman that you wouldn't call a whore/slut?
> 
> I don't ..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you are talking about ordinary women who don't have anything to represent. That's fine.
> FLOTUS is a different story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you even realize how ridiculous that sounds?
> 
> But, I got to admit I love your smug, self righteous, superior attitude..Tells us everything we need to know about you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. I stand what I say. If you think that FLOTUS posed nude is acceptable to you and your retarded buddy that is your call.
> But it's not acceptable to me and most of the real republicans that I know.
> Since when this is acceptable  ............ just because she is beautiful?
> 
> IMG]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No --- I would suggest that the "real Republicans" you claim to know aren't Republicans at all.
> 
> All I can say is if this is the best objection you can raise to the Trump election, you'rein pretty bad shape.
> 
> I suppose you strongly object to the following, huh?
> 
> There’s almost no ambiguity regarding the erotic nature of this painting. The print — a perfect example of Japanese shunga art — depicts a fisherman’s wife deriving pleasure from a rather unique encounter with an octopus. But do you recognize the artist’s name? Yes, the man behind “The Great Wave off Kanagawa“ had more than landscape likenesses up his sleeve.
> 
> Cezanne is well known for his various images of nude bathers, many of whom were women. “Seven bathers,” however, portrays the figures of nude men — though some are rather androgynously rendered. This scene of beautifully crafted male bodies is surely not the most erotic of subject matter, but the ways in which the artist toyed with classical representations of the body and the relationship between the viewer’s gaze and nakedness makes for a borderline erotic aesthetic. It is assumed that Cezanne, due to a lack of available models, painted this from memory or
> 
> Just filth, isn't it? Absolute pornography, right?
> 
> Your self righteousness is disgusting. For some reason, you insist that FLOTUS must sit on some arbitrary pedestal you have created in your own twisted mind.
> 
> Would it surprise you to know that Jackie Kennedy wasn't a virgin when she got married? Or, that Laura Bush wasn't either? Maybe you don't know that Michelle Obama - OMG - had some 'boyfriends' in college before she met ol' Barak.
> 
> Your chauvinistic attitude is embarrassing - and to the ladies who read this, most of us don't think like this provincial, puritanical putz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You did not answer my question?
> 
> What is this has anything do with future FLOTUS?
Click to expand...




charwin95 said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, what you are saying is ....
> 
> any woman who poses for a nude picture is a whore/slut.
> 
> any woman who sleeps with a man before marriage is a whore/slut.
> 
> any woman who sleeps with a married man is a whore/slut.
> 
> Have I got that right????
> 
> So .... know ANY woman that you wouldn't call a whore/slut?
> 
> I don't ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you are talking about ordinary women who don't have anything to represent. That's fine.
> FLOTUS is a different story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, what you are saying is ....
> 
> any woman who poses for a nude picture is a whore/slut.
> 
> any woman who sleeps with a man before marriage is a whore/slut.
> 
> any woman who sleeps with a married man is a whore/slut.
> 
> Have I got that right????
> 
> So .... know ANY woman that you wouldn't call a whore/slut?
> 
> I don't ..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you are talking about ordinary women who don't have anything to represent. That's fine.
> FLOTUS is a different story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you even realize how ridiculous that sounds?
> 
> But, I got to admit I love your smug, self righteous, superior attitude..Tells us everything we need to know about you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. I stand what I say. If you think that FLOTUS posed nude is acceptable to you and your retarded buddy that is your call.
> But it's not acceptable to me and most of the real republicans that I know.
> Since when this is acceptable  ............ just because she is beautiful?
> 
> IMG]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No --- I would suggest that the "real Republicans" you claim to know aren't Republicans at all.
> 
> All I can say is if this is the best objection you can raise to the Trump election, you'rein pretty bad shape.
> 
> I suppose you strongly object to the following, huh?
> 
> There’s almost no ambiguity regarding the erotic nature of this painting. The print — a perfect example of Japanese shunga art — depicts a fisherman’s wife deriving pleasure from a rather unique encounter with an octopus. But do you recognize the artist’s name? Yes, the man behind “The Great Wave off Kanagawa“ had more than landscape likenesses up his sleeve.
> 
> Cezanne is well known for his various images of nude bathers, many of whom were women. “Seven bathers,” however, portrays the figures of nude men — though some are rather androgynously rendered. This scene of beautifully crafted male bodies is surely not the most erotic of subject matter, but the ways in which the artist toyed with classical representations of the body and the relationship between the viewer’s gaze and nakedness makes for a borderline erotic aesthetic. It is assumed that Cezanne, due to a lack of available models, painted this from memory or
> 
> Just filth, isn't it? Absolute pornography, right?
> 
> Your self righteousness is disgusting. For some reason, you insist that FLOTUS must sit on some arbitrary pedestal you have created in your own twisted mind.
> 
> Would it surprise you to know that Jackie Kennedy wasn't a virgin when she got married? Or, that Laura Bush wasn't either? Maybe you don't know that Michelle Obama - OMG - had some 'boyfriends' in college before she met ol' Barak.
> 
> Your chauvinistic attitude is embarrassing - and to the ladies who read this, most of us don't think like this provincial, puritanical putz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You did not answer my question?
> 
> What is this has anything do with future FLOTUS?
Click to expand...


I have read all the protestations about the whore/slut moving into the White House, and you call her that because she appeared nude in some artful pictures.

Now, you see art - is that porn, too?

Methinks it has nothing to do with the FLOTUS2B's personal actions - it has to do with the butthurt you got because you've been rejected by the American voter.


----------



## charwin95

Spare_change said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is and yes she is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, what you are saying is ....
> 
> any woman who poses for a nude picture is a whore/slut.
> 
> any woman who sleeps with a man before marriage is a whore/slut.
> 
> any woman who sleeps with a married man is a whore/slut.
> 
> Have I got that right????
> 
> So .... know ANY woman that you wouldn't call a whore/slut?
> 
> I don't ..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you are talking about ordinary women who don't have anything to represent. That's fine.
> FLOTUS is a different story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is and yes she is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, what you are saying is ....
> 
> any woman who poses for a nude picture is a whore/slut.
> 
> any woman who sleeps with a man before marriage is a whore/slut.
> 
> any woman who sleeps with a married man is a whore/slut.
> 
> Have I got that right????
> 
> So .... know ANY woman that you wouldn't call a whore/slut?
> 
> I don't ..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you are talking about ordinary women who don't have anything to represent. That's fine.
> FLOTUS is a different story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you even realize how ridiculous that sounds?
> 
> But, I got to admit I love your smug, self righteous, superior attitude..Tells us everything we need to know about you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. I stand what I say. If you think that FLOTUS posed nude is acceptable to you and your retarded buddy that is your call.
> But it's not acceptable to me and most of the real republicans that I know.
> Since when this is acceptable  ............ just because she is beautiful?
> 
> ]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. No --- I would suggest that the "real Republicans" you claim to know aren't Republicans at all.
> 
> 2. All I can say is if this is the best objection you can raise to the Trump election, you'rein pretty bad shape.
> 
> 3. Just filth, isn't it? Absolute pornography, right?
> 
> 4. Your self righteousness is disgusting. For some reason, you insist that FLOTUS must sit on some arbitrary pedestal you have created in your own twisted mind.
> 
> 5. Your chauvinistic attitude is embarrassing - and to the ladies who read this, most of us don't think like this provincial, puritanical putz.
Click to expand...


1. Yes. Are you saying that republicans really wanted or agreed to have a FLOTUS that posed nude? Yes......... . I know lots of republicans that don't agree with you and so with other members that are in this thread. You are very wrong. 
2. I have several objections against your messiah this is just one of them. You are wrong again. 
3. Just filth? You may want to address that to your FLOTUS and your fantasy. Your only and only point is that she is beautiful but so far you have not given me anything that is acceptable to the rest of Americans. So let me repeat this question again. 
Since when a FLOTUS posing nude is acceptable? 
4. Disgusting? Twisted mind? REALLY? I didn't put her on the pedestal. FLOTUS has been the highest honor in this country that represents women of the US with High Class, Honor and Dignity here and around the globe. Not someone that posed nude. What the fuck kind of class is that? 
5. Why do you call it embarrassing? I didn't posed nude. 


Can you honestly tell me that you are proud of your FLOTUS? Because you fantasize your answer is YES. My answer to you and so with other members here and people outside this site the answer is......NO. 
Can you honestly tell your family that she is good role model? I know I can't. 
When she travel overseas representing women of USA........... What do you think will be her reputations? Embarrassing don't you think?
What I'm telling are the facts not bullshit. Now tell me where I'm wrong.


----------



## charwin95

Spare_change said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you are talking about ordinary women who don't have anything to represent. That's fine.
> FLOTUS is a different story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you are talking about ordinary women who don't have anything to represent. That's fine.
> FLOTUS is a different story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you even realize how ridiculous that sounds?
> 
> But, I got to admit I love your smug, self righteous, superior attitude..Tells us everything we need to know about you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. I stand what I say. If you think that FLOTUS posed nude is acceptable to you and your retarded buddy that is your call.
> But it's not acceptable to me and most of the real republicans that I know.
> Since when this is acceptable  ............ just because she is beautiful?
> 
> IMG]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No --- I would suggest that the "real Republicans" you claim to know aren't Republicans at all.
> 
> All I can say is if this is the best objection you can raise to the Trump election, you'rein pretty bad shape.
> 
> I suppose you strongly object to the following, huh?
> 
> There’s almost no ambiguity regarding the erotic nature of this painting. The print — a perfect example of Japanese shunga art — depicts a fisherman’s wife deriving pleasure from a rather unique encounter with an octopus. But do you recognize the artist’s name? Yes, the man behind “The Great Wave off Kanagawa“ had more than landscape likenesses up his sleeve.
> 
> Cezanne is well known for his various images of nude bathers, many of whom were women. “Seven bathers,” however, portrays the figures of nude men — though some are rather androgynously rendered. This scene of beautifully crafted male bodies is surely not the most erotic of subject matter, but the ways in which the artist toyed with classical representations of the body and the relationship between the viewer’s gaze and nakedness makes for a borderline erotic aesthetic. It is assumed that Cezanne, due to a lack of available models, painted this from memory or
> 
> Just filth, isn't it? Absolute pornography, right?
> 
> Your self righteousness is disgusting. For some reason, you insist that FLOTUS must sit on some arbitrary pedestal you have created in your own twisted mind.
> 
> Would it surprise you to know that Jackie Kennedy wasn't a virgin when she got married? Or, that Laura Bush wasn't either? Maybe you don't know that Michelle Obama - OMG - had some 'boyfriends' in college before she met ol' Barak.
> 
> Your chauvinistic attitude is embarrassing - and to the ladies who read this, most of us don't think like this provincial, puritanical putz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You did not answer my question?
> 
> What is this has anything do with future FLOTUS?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you are talking about ordinary women who don't have anything to represent. That's fine.
> FLOTUS is a different story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you are talking about ordinary women who don't have anything to represent. That's fine.
> FLOTUS is a different story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you even realize how ridiculous that sounds?
> 
> But, I got to admit I love your smug, self righteous, superior attitude..Tells us everything we need to know about you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. I stand what I say. If you think that FLOTUS posed nude is acceptable to you and your retarded buddy that is your call.
> But it's not acceptable to me and most of the real republicans that I know.
> Since when this is acceptable  ............ just because she is beautiful?
> 
> IMG]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No --- I would suggest that the "real Republicans" you claim to know aren't Republicans at all.
> 
> All I can say is if this is the best objection you can raise to the Trump election, you'rein pretty bad shape.
> 
> I suppose you strongly object to the following, huh?
> 
> There’s almost no ambiguity regarding the erotic nature of this painting. The print — a perfect example of Japanese shunga art — depicts a fisherman’s wife deriving pleasure from a rather unique encounter with an octopus. But do you recognize the artist’s name? Yes, the man behind “The Great Wave off Kanagawa“ had more than landscape likenesses up his sleeve.
> 
> Cezanne is well known for his various images of nude bathers, many of whom were women. “Seven bathers,” however, portrays the figures of nude men — though some are rather androgynously rendered. This scene of beautifully crafted male bodies is surely not the most erotic of subject matter, but the ways in which the artist toyed with classical representations of the body and the relationship between the viewer’s gaze and nakedness makes for a borderline erotic aesthetic. It is assumed that Cezanne, due to a lack of available models, painted this from memory or
> 
> Just filth, isn't it? Absolute pornography, right?
> 
> Your self righteousness is disgusting. For some reason, you insist that FLOTUS must sit on some arbitrary pedestal you have created in your own twisted mind.
> 
> Would it surprise you to know that Jackie Kennedy wasn't a virgin when she got married? Or, that Laura Bush wasn't either? Maybe you don't know that Michelle Obama - OMG - had some 'boyfriends' in college before she met ol' Barak.
> 
> Your chauvinistic attitude is embarrassing - and to the ladies who read this, most of us don't think like this provincial, puritanical putz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You did not answer my question?
> 
> What is this has anything do with future FLOTUS?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have read all the protestations about the whore/slut moving into the White House, and you call her that because she appeared nude in some artful pictures.
> 
> Now, you see art - is that porn, too?
> 
> Methinks it has nothing to do with the FLOTUS2B's personal actions - it has to do with the butthurt you got because you've been rejected by the American voter.
Click to expand...


Rejected? You are very wrong again. We are talking about decency and dignity of the First Lady. Come on you can do better than that. 
What is the art has anything to do with the FLOTUS? 
Yes I can call her slut and a whore..... if you don't like it.... Too bad.


----------



## Spare_change

charwin95 said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, what you are saying is ....
> 
> any woman who poses for a nude picture is a whore/slut.
> 
> any woman who sleeps with a man before marriage is a whore/slut.
> 
> any woman who sleeps with a married man is a whore/slut.
> 
> Have I got that right????
> 
> So .... know ANY woman that you wouldn't call a whore/slut?
> 
> I don't ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you are talking about ordinary women who don't have anything to represent. That's fine.
> FLOTUS is a different story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, what you are saying is ....
> 
> any woman who poses for a nude picture is a whore/slut.
> 
> any woman who sleeps with a man before marriage is a whore/slut.
> 
> any woman who sleeps with a married man is a whore/slut.
> 
> Have I got that right????
> 
> So .... know ANY woman that you wouldn't call a whore/slut?
> 
> I don't ..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you are talking about ordinary women who don't have anything to represent. That's fine.
> FLOTUS is a different story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you even realize how ridiculous that sounds?
> 
> But, I got to admit I love your smug, self righteous, superior attitude..Tells us everything we need to know about you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. I stand what I say. If you think that FLOTUS posed nude is acceptable to you and your retarded buddy that is your call.
> But it's not acceptable to me and most of the real republicans that I know.
> Since when this is acceptable  ............ just because she is beautiful?
> 
> ]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. No --- I would suggest that the "real Republicans" you claim to know aren't Republicans at all.
> 
> 2. All I can say is if this is the best objection you can raise to the Trump election, you'rein pretty bad shape.
> 
> 3. Just filth, isn't it? Absolute pornography, right?
> 
> 4. Your self righteousness is disgusting. For some reason, you insist that FLOTUS must sit on some arbitrary pedestal you have created in your own twisted mind.
> 
> 5. Your chauvinistic attitude is embarrassing - and to the ladies who read this, most of us don't think like this provincial, puritanical putz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Yes. Are you saying that republicans really wanted or agreed to have a FLOTUS that posed nude? Yes......... . I know lots of republicans that don't agree with you and so with other members that are in this thread. You are very wrong.
> 2. I have several objections against your messiah this is just one of them. You are wrong again.
> 3. Just filth? You may want to address that to your FLOTUS and your fantasy. Your only and only point is that she is beautiful but so far you have not given me anything that is acceptable to the rest of Americans. So let me repeat this question again.
> Since when a FLOTUS posing nude is acceptable?
> 4. Disgusting? Twisted mind? REALLY? I didn't put her on the pedestal. FLOTUS has been the highest honor in this country that represents women of the US with High Class, Honor and Dignity here and around the globe. Not someone that posed nude. What the fuck kind of class is that?
> 5. Why do you call it embarrassing? I didn't posed nude.
> 
> 
> Can you honestly tell me that you are proud of your FLOTUS? Because you fantasize your answer is YES. My answer to you and so with other members here and people outside this site the answer is......NO.
> Can you honestly tell your family that she is good role model? I know I can't.
> When she travel overseas representing women of USA........... What do you think will be her reputations? Embarrassing don't you think?
> What I'm telling are the facts not bullshit. Now tell me where I'm wrong.
Click to expand...


You know, you need to grow up. Not every man looks at every woman with lust in his heart. It is possible to appreciate a pretty woman, or a sexy form, without all the bullshit you seem to attach to it.

Now, as for your pedantic little diatribe ....

1) "Are you saying that republicans really wanted or agreed to have a FLOTUS that posed nude? " Nope - not saying that at all. I AM saying, however, that adult Republicans don't give a damn one way or the other whether she has posed nude. What she did in the past is, in a word, irrelevant. We do not worry about a person's past - we recognize that we've all made mistakes - we only worry about the potential for the future. I absolutely guarantee you that all Republicans were aware that she posed nude - liberals certainly made every effort to bring it to the front pages. It seems only to be important to self inflated, supposedly morally superior liberals. It is your type that made sure that Hester Prynne wore the scarlet A.

2) Another example of your childish diatribe - no one has claimed that Trump is a 'messiah' - unlike the self claimed Messiah of Obama. Republicans recognize the foibles of the human condition, and we forgive those who fall prey to it. Conservatives are, most of all, realists. We do not expect Trump to cure the world's ills. We have heard his words - and we'll be damn happy if he is able to accomplish 30% of what he is going to try to do.

3) More of the same --- a sophomoric attack on a person who has done no harm. One more time - and the LAST time - THE FACT THAT THE FLOTUS 2B HAS POSED NUDE IS *IRRELEVANT* - we just flat ass don't care. If you wish to get your panties in a twist, go ahead. There are much more important things in life -- oh, things like counting the fleas on your dog's back, or making sure every blade of grass in your front yard points in the same direction.

4) Just a tad misogynistic, aren't you? Since when is FLOTUS the "highest honor in the land" for a woman? Just stay in that White House and be a good little wifey, huh? Publisher of a major magazing --- pffft. President of a university --- who cares? Chairman of the Federal Reserve? Peanuts. Secretary of State? House Minority Leader? Attorney General? Supreme Court Justice --- nothing. It all pales in comparison to that good little wifey in the WH,, doesn't it?

5) Your misogynistic attitude IS embarrassing - that you would demean a woman for her decisions 25 years ago - that you insist on placing her on a pedestal, demanding from her a level of behavior no woman can possibly meet.

6) When she travels overseas and meets other women? Embarrassing? Surely, you jest - she'll compare photographers with the First Lady of France. She will speak to the people in their language - after all, she speaks 5 languages. She can talk business - after all, she owns her own beauty and skincare corporation. She can talk about childcare - after all, she is committed to raising your son, Barron. She can represent the US with grace and beauty. That's how she will do.

7) Oh - and one more point - who the fuck are you to judge?


----------



## anotherlife

charwin95 said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought many black girls took Michelle Obama as a role model.  I am not that sure about Bush's wife, but I heard she was a model house wife.  In any case, if Melania is a role model, looking good is never bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you are only after the good looks? Is that good enough?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> American women are already chewed up.  The only worse nations are those Muslim ones in the Middle East that break their women with burkas.  I am puzzled, why Americans hate women, including especially their own women?  Is this the source of American perversions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Americans don't hate women... This has nothing to do with burkas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then I understand.  Americans don't recognize that Melania is a woman because they don't see a pot belly on her.  But then, shouldn't they put her in the LGBT category, which they all obey nationally?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This has nothing to do with h burkas LGBT.
Click to expand...


A nation of whore callers.  Make yourself a social butterfly by calling girls whores.  It works in America.  Can't imagine how. 

Why the strong reaction in the general populous anyways?  Are the above posts right and Americans are really sanctimonious bullies hiding behind a bible?

This is what feminism should have added to its task list.  After earning financial and gynecological rights, it should have achieved the anti shaming rights for the female form too.


----------



## anotherlife

I must say, that no matter how anti feminists I may have been, this is the time when the feminists should rise up again, and secure rights against shaming the girl form, and against the stigma of whoring.


----------



## Spare_change

anotherlife said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you are only after the good looks? Is that good enough?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American women are already chewed up.  The only worse nations are those Muslim ones in the Middle East that break their women with burkas.  I am puzzled, why Americans hate women, including especially their own women?  Is this the source of American perversions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Americans don't hate women... This has nothing to do with burkas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then I understand.  Americans don't recognize that Melania is a woman because they don't see a pot belly on her.  But then, shouldn't they put her in the LGBT category, which they all obey nationally?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This has nothing to do with h burkas LGBT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A nation of whore callers.  Make yourself a social butterfly by calling girls whores.  It works in America.  Can't imagine how.
> 
> Why the strong reaction in the general populous anyways?  Are the above posts right and Americans are really sanctimonious bullies hiding behind a bible?
> 
> This is what feminism should have added to its task list.  After earning financial and gynecological rights, it should have achieved the anti shaming rights for the female form too.
Click to expand...



Not at all ... by far, most Americans simply don't care.

Only those who think they can use it as a cudgel to damage Trump's image give a damn. It doesn't get much more childish than that.


----------



## anotherlife

Spare_change said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> American women are already chewed up.  The only worse nations are those Muslim ones in the Middle East that break their women with burkas.  I am puzzled, why Americans hate women, including especially their own women?  Is this the source of American perversions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Americans don't hate women... This has nothing to do with burkas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then I understand.  Americans don't recognize that Melania is a woman because they don't see a pot belly on her.  But then, shouldn't they put her in the LGBT category, which they all obey nationally?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This has nothing to do with h burkas LGBT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A nation of whore callers.  Make yourself a social butterfly by calling girls whores.  It works in America.  Can't imagine how.
> 
> Why the strong reaction in the general populous anyways?  Are the above posts right and Americans are really sanctimonious bullies hiding behind a bible?
> 
> This is what feminism should have added to its task list.  After earning financial and gynecological rights, it should have achieved the anti shaming rights for the female form too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all ... by far, most Americans simply don't care.
> 
> Only those who think they can use it as a cudgel to damage Trump's image give a damn. It doesn't get much more childish than that.
Click to expand...


I agree, but the bitches are very loud even if only pundits and special interest.  I think there is a real national undertone in America for shaming girls, that this whole reaction exploits.  In a world of worldwide Americanization, it is a danger to all of us.


----------



## Spare_change

anotherlife said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Americans don't hate women... This has nothing to do with burkas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I understand.  Americans don't recognize that Melania is a woman because they don't see a pot belly on her.  But then, shouldn't they put her in the LGBT category, which they all obey nationally?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This has nothing to do with h burkas LGBT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A nation of whore callers.  Make yourself a social butterfly by calling girls whores.  It works in America.  Can't imagine how.
> 
> Why the strong reaction in the general populous anyways?  Are the above posts right and Americans are really sanctimonious bullies hiding behind a bible?
> 
> This is what feminism should have added to its task list.  After earning financial and gynecological rights, it should have achieved the anti shaming rights for the female form too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all ... by far, most Americans simply don't care.
> 
> Only those who think they can use it as a cudgel to damage Trump's image give a damn. It doesn't get much more childish than that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree, but the bitches are very loud even if only pundits and special interest.  I think there is a real national undertone in America for shaming girls, that this whole reaction exploits.  In a world of worldwide Americanization, it is a danger to all of us.
Click to expand...


Nothing compared to killing them for looking at a man ... or a car. If we are the worst problem women have got, they are going to be just fine.


----------



## anotherlife

Spare_change said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then I understand.  Americans don't recognize that Melania is a woman because they don't see a pot belly on her.  But then, shouldn't they put her in the LGBT category, which they all obey nationally?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This has nothing to do with h burkas LGBT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A nation of whore callers.  Make yourself a social butterfly by calling girls whores.  It works in America.  Can't imagine how.
> 
> Why the strong reaction in the general populous anyways?  Are the above posts right and Americans are really sanctimonious bullies hiding behind a bible?
> 
> This is what feminism should have added to its task list.  After earning financial and gynecological rights, it should have achieved the anti shaming rights for the female form too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all ... by far, most Americans simply don't care.
> 
> Only those who think they can use it as a cudgel to damage Trump's image give a damn. It doesn't get much more childish than that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree, but the bitches are very loud even if only pundits and special interest.  I think there is a real national undertone in America for shaming girls, that this whole reaction exploits.  In a world of worldwide Americanization, it is a danger to all of us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing compared to killing them for looking at a man ... or a car. If we are the worst problem women have got, they are going to be just fine.
Click to expand...


I must disagree.  The burka jihad sells a lot less than Americanization.  I think the most important thing for every woman is to protect her reputation whilst optimizing her looks.


----------



## Spare_change

anotherlife said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This has nothing to do with h burkas LGBT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A nation of whore callers.  Make yourself a social butterfly by calling girls whores.  It works in America.  Can't imagine how.
> 
> Why the strong reaction in the general populous anyways?  Are the above posts right and Americans are really sanctimonious bullies hiding behind a bible?
> 
> This is what feminism should have added to its task list.  After earning financial and gynecological rights, it should have achieved the anti shaming rights for the female form too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all ... by far, most Americans simply don't care.
> 
> Only those who think they can use it as a cudgel to damage Trump's image give a damn. It doesn't get much more childish than that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree, but the bitches are very loud even if only pundits and special interest.  I think there is a real national undertone in America for shaming girls, that this whole reaction exploits.  In a world of worldwide Americanization, it is a danger to all of us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing compared to killing them for looking at a man ... or a car. If we are the worst problem women have got, they are going to be just fine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I must disagree.  The burka jihad sells a lot less than Americanization.  I think the most important thing for every woman is to protect her reputation whilst optimizing her looks.
Click to expand...

Depends on where you live .... maybe some just want to avoid the knife.

Every woman has only one responsibility - to be true to herself. Nothing more, nothing less. 

She doesn't need to act in a certain way just to please you or anybody else.It is unconscionable that you would put demands on women just because they are women.


----------



## anotherlife

Spare_change said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> A nation of whore callers.  Make yourself a social butterfly by calling girls whores.  It works in America.  Can't imagine how.
> 
> Why the strong reaction in the general populous anyways?  Are the above posts right and Americans are really sanctimonious bullies hiding behind a bible?
> 
> This is what feminism should have added to its task list.  After earning financial and gynecological rights, it should have achieved the anti shaming rights for the female form too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all ... by far, most Americans simply don't care.
> 
> Only those who think they can use it as a cudgel to damage Trump's image give a damn. It doesn't get much more childish than that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree, but the bitches are very loud even if only pundits and special interest.  I think there is a real national undertone in America for shaming girls, that this whole reaction exploits.  In a world of worldwide Americanization, it is a danger to all of us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing compared to killing them for looking at a man ... or a car. If we are the worst problem women have got, they are going to be just fine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I must disagree.  The burka jihad sells a lot less than Americanization.  I think the most important thing for every woman is to protect her reputation whilst optimizing her looks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Depends on where you live .... maybe some just want to avoid the knife.
> 
> Every woman has only one responsibility - to be true to herself. Nothing more, nothing less.
> 
> She doesn't need to act in a certain way just to please you or anybody else.It is unconscionable that you would put demands on women just because they are women.
Click to expand...


I don't think women do what they do just to please you, in any country.  But Americans are taking womanhood away from them.


----------



## Russ Alllah Gehry

If it smells like it it is...


----------



## Russ Alllah Gehry

anotherlife said:


> I must say, that no matter how anti feminists I may have been, this is the time when the feminists should rise up again, and secure rights against shaming the girl form, and against the stigma of whoring.


what nonsense are you talking about? 

Simple question "Is our soon to be First Lady a positive role model?"


It's a question..    Try answering it and then giving a coherent reason why


----------



## anotherlife

Russ Alllah Gehry said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> I must say, that no matter how anti feminists I may have been, this is the time when the feminists should rise up again, and secure rights against shaming the girl form, and against the stigma of whoring.
> 
> 
> 
> what nonsense are you talking about?
> 
> Simple question "Is our soon to be First Lady a positive role model?"
> 
> 
> It's a question..    Try answering it and then giving a coherent reason why
Click to expand...


Okay.  This was not an option in the thread poll. But my vote is yes, Melania is a positive role model.  Looking good is never negative.  Being married and staying with your husband is also not negative.  Especially in today's America where women want the opposite, such as looking fat and jumping from Internet playa to Internet playa, hehehe.  Coherent enough of a reason?  Contrary to popular belief, we guys do appreciate girls who want to look like girls and are interested in us.


----------



## Papageorgio

Russ Alllah Gehry said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> I must say, that no matter how anti feminists I may have been, this is the time when the feminists should rise up again, and secure rights against shaming the girl form, and against the stigma of whoring.
> 
> 
> 
> what nonsense are you talking about?
> 
> Simple question "Is our soon to be First Lady a positive role model?"
> 
> 
> It's a question..    Try answering it and then giving a coherent reason why
Click to expand...


As well as any other First Lady. She is physically fit. She is married, is raising her son with the son's father.

Do I think I would use her for my children's role model? Probably no more or less than any other First Lady. I don't consider any of them as role models.


----------



## charwin95

Spare_change said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you are talking about ordinary women who don't have anything to represent. That's fine.
> FLOTUS is a different story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you are talking about ordinary women who don't have anything to represent. That's fine.
> FLOTUS is a different story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you even realize how ridiculous that sounds?
> 
> But, I got to admit I love your smug, self righteous, superior attitude..Tells us everything we need to know about you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. I stand what I say. If you think that FLOTUS posed nude is acceptable to you and your retarded buddy that is your call.
> But it's not acceptable to me and most of the real republicans that I know.
> Since when this is acceptable  ............ just because she is beautiful?
> 
> ]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. No --- I would suggest that the "real Republicans" you claim to know aren't Republicans at all.
> 
> 2. All I can say is if this is the best objection you can raise to the Trump election, you'rein pretty bad shape.
> 
> 3. Just filth, isn't it? Absolute pornography, right?
> 
> 4. Your self righteousness is disgusting. For some reason, you insist that FLOTUS must sit on some arbitrary pedestal you have created in your own twisted mind.
> 
> 5. Your chauvinistic attitude is embarrassing - and to the ladies who read this, most of us don't think like this provincial, puritanical putz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Yes. Are you saying that republicans really wanted or agreed to have a FLOTUS that posed nude? Yes......... . I know lots of republicans that don't agree with you and so with other members that are in this thread. You are very wrong.
> 2. I have several objections against your messiah this is just one of them. You are wrong again.
> 3. Just filth? You may want to address that to your FLOTUS and your fantasy. Your only and only point is that she is beautiful but so far you have not given me anything that is acceptable to the rest of Americans. So let me repeat this question again.
> Since when a FLOTUS posing nude is acceptable?
> 4. Disgusting? Twisted mind? REALLY? I didn't put her on the pedestal. FLOTUS has been the highest honor in this country that represents women of the US with High Class, Honor and Dignity here and around the globe. Not someone that posed nude. What the fuck kind of class is that?
> 5. Why do you call it embarrassing? I didn't posed nude.
> 
> 
> Can you honestly tell me that you are proud of your FLOTUS? Because you fantasize your answer is YES. My answer to you and so with other members here and people outside this site the answer is......NO.
> Can you honestly tell your family that she is good role model? I know I can't.
> When she travel overseas representing women of USA........... What do you think will be her reputations? Embarrassing don't you think?
> What I'm telling are the facts not bullshit. Now tell me where I'm wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know, you need to grow up. Not every man looks at every woman with lust in his heart. It is possible to appreciate a pretty woman, or a sexy form, without all the bullshit you seem to attach to it.
> 
> Now, as for your pedantic little diatribe ....
> 
> 1) "Are you saying that republicans really wanted or agreed to have a FLOTUS that posed nude? " Nope - not saying that at all. I AM saying, however, that adult Republicans don't give a damn one way or the other whether she has posed nude. What she did in the past is, in a word, irrelevant. We do not worry about a person's past - we recognize that we've all made mistakes - we only worry about the potential for the future. I absolutely guarantee you that all Republicans were aware that she posed nude - liberals certainly made every effort to bring it to the front pages. It seems only to be important to self inflated, supposedly morally superior liberals. It is your type that made sure that Hester Prynne wore the scarlet A.
> 
> 2) Another example of your childish diatribe - no one has claimed that Trump is a 'messiah' - unlike the self claimed Messiah of Obama. Republicans recognize the foibles of the human condition, and we forgive those who fall prey to it. Conservatives are, most of all, realists. We do not expect Trump to cure the world's ills. We have heard his words - and we'll be damn happy if he is able to accomplish 30% of what he is going to try to do.
> 
> 3) More of the same --- a sophomoric attack on a person who has done no harm. One more time - and the LAST time - THE FACT THAT THE FLOTUS 2B HAS POSED NUDE IS *IRRELEVANT* - we just flat ass don't care. If you wish to get your panties in a twist, go ahead. There are much more important things in life -- oh, things like counting the fleas on your dog's back, or making sure every blade of grass in your front yard points in the same direction.
> 
> 4) Just a tad misogynistic, aren't you? Since when is FLOTUS the "highest honor in the land" for a woman? Just stay in that White House and be a good little wifey, huh? Publisher of a major magazing --- pffft. President of a university --- who cares? Chairman of the Federal Reserve? Peanuts. Secretary of State? House Minority Leader? Attorney General? Supreme Court Justice --- nothing. It all pales in comparison to that good little wifey in the WH,, doesn't it?
> 
> 5) Your misogynistic attitude IS embarrassing - that you would demean a woman for her decisions 25 years ago - that you insist on placing her on a pedestal, demanding from her a level of behavior no woman can possibly meet.
> 
> 6) When she travels overseas and meets other women? Embarrassing? Surely, you jest - she'll compare photographers with the First Lady of France. She will speak to the people in their language - after all, she speaks 5 languages. She can talk business - after all, she owns her own beauty and skincare corporation. She can talk about childcare - after all, she is committed to raising your son, Barron. She can represent the US with grace and beauty. That's how she will do.
> 
> 7) Oh - and one more point - who the fuck are you to judge?
Click to expand...



7. I can see frustration and anger. Getting nasty..... eh then these are my respond to your low informed experience  Who the fuck are you to tell me that posing a fucking nude is acceptable? If that is your kind a low life class then live with it. But don't try to stick that to me. You got it? 
1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6 ............  Yes adult republicans do care about the decency of FLOTUS........ You are very wrong. Who are you trying make that judgment? 
Childish? You keep insisting that posing nude is acceptable. Since when this is the new rule? 
Traveling overseas speak 5 different languages....... What is that has anything to do posing nude? The same with your art...... what are those has anything to do with posing nude? What is her reputation? Let me answer it for you so you can stick that to your thick skull. Posed nude. That is the reputations. Dude you are one fuck up individual. 
Yes FLOTUS was and always been held and viewed to the highest level. By your standard that has changed? Who are you again? 
Dude you don't know what the hell you are talking about


----------



## charwin95

Spare_change said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> American women are already chewed up.  The only worse nations are those Muslim ones in the Middle East that break their women with burkas.  I am puzzled, why Americans hate women, including especially their own women?  Is this the source of American perversions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Americans don't hate women... This has nothing to do with burkas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then I understand.  Americans don't recognize that Melania is a woman because they don't see a pot belly on her.  But then, shouldn't they put her in the LGBT category, which they all obey nationally?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This has nothing to do with h burkas LGBT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A nation of whore callers.  Make yourself a social butterfly by calling girls whores.  It works in America.  Can't imagine how.
> 
> Why the strong reaction in the general populous anyways?  Are the above posts right and Americans are really sanctimonious bullies hiding behind a bible?
> 
> This is what feminism should have added to its task list.  After earning financial and gynecological rights, it should have achieved the anti shaming rights for the female form too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all ... by far, most Americans simply don't care.
> 
> Only those who think they can use it as a cudgel to damage Trump's image give a damn. It doesn't get much more childish than that.
Click to expand...


You are very wrong. Most Americans do care.


----------



## Papageorgio

charwin95 said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Americans don't hate women... This has nothing to do with burkas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I understand.  Americans don't recognize that Melania is a woman because they don't see a pot belly on her.  But then, shouldn't they put her in the LGBT category, which they all obey nationally?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This has nothing to do with h burkas LGBT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A nation of whore callers.  Make yourself a social butterfly by calling girls whores.  It works in America.  Can't imagine how.
> 
> Why the strong reaction in the general populous anyways?  Are the above posts right and Americans are really sanctimonious bullies hiding behind a bible?
> 
> This is what feminism should have added to its task list.  After earning financial and gynecological rights, it should have achieved the anti shaming rights for the female form too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all ... by far, most Americans simply don't care.
> 
> Only those who think they can use it as a cudgel to damage Trump's image give a damn. It doesn't get much more childish than that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are very wrong. Most Americans do care.
Click to expand...


No they don't. But it makes you feel all warm in fuzzy inside.


----------



## Spare_change

charwin95 said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you even realize how ridiculous that sounds?
> 
> But, I got to admit I love your smug, self righteous, superior attitude..Tells us everything we need to know about you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. I stand what I say. If you think that FLOTUS posed nude is acceptable to you and your retarded buddy that is your call.
> But it's not acceptable to me and most of the real republicans that I know.
> Since when this is acceptable  ............ just because she is beautiful?
> 
> ]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. No --- I would suggest that the "real Republicans" you claim to know aren't Republicans at all.
> 
> 2. All I can say is if this is the best objection you can raise to the Trump election, you'rein pretty bad shape.
> 
> 3. Just filth, isn't it? Absolute pornography, right?
> 
> 4. Your self righteousness is disgusting. For some reason, you insist that FLOTUS must sit on some arbitrary pedestal you have created in your own twisted mind.
> 
> 5. Your chauvinistic attitude is embarrassing - and to the ladies who read this, most of us don't think like this provincial, puritanical putz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Yes. Are you saying that republicans really wanted or agreed to have a FLOTUS that posed nude? Yes......... . I know lots of republicans that don't agree with you and so with other members that are in this thread. You are very wrong.
> 2. I have several objections against your messiah this is just one of them. You are wrong again.
> 3. Just filth? You may want to address that to your FLOTUS and your fantasy. Your only and only point is that she is beautiful but so far you have not given me anything that is acceptable to the rest of Americans. So let me repeat this question again.
> Since when a FLOTUS posing nude is acceptable?
> 4. Disgusting? Twisted mind? REALLY? I didn't put her on the pedestal. FLOTUS has been the highest honor in this country that represents women of the US with High Class, Honor and Dignity here and around the globe. Not someone that posed nude. What the fuck kind of class is that?
> 5. Why do you call it embarrassing? I didn't posed nude.
> 
> 
> Can you honestly tell me that you are proud of your FLOTUS? Because you fantasize your answer is YES. My answer to you and so with other members here and people outside this site the answer is......NO.
> Can you honestly tell your family that she is good role model? I know I can't.
> When she travel overseas representing women of USA........... What do you think will be her reputations? Embarrassing don't you think?
> What I'm telling are the facts not bullshit. Now tell me where I'm wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know, you need to grow up. Not every man looks at every woman with lust in his heart. It is possible to appreciate a pretty woman, or a sexy form, without all the bullshit you seem to attach to it.
> 
> Now, as for your pedantic little diatribe ....
> 
> 1) "Are you saying that republicans really wanted or agreed to have a FLOTUS that posed nude? " Nope - not saying that at all. I AM saying, however, that adult Republicans don't give a damn one way or the other whether she has posed nude. What she did in the past is, in a word, irrelevant. We do not worry about a person's past - we recognize that we've all made mistakes - we only worry about the potential for the future. I absolutely guarantee you that all Republicans were aware that she posed nude - liberals certainly made every effort to bring it to the front pages. It seems only to be important to self inflated, supposedly morally superior liberals. It is your type that made sure that Hester Prynne wore the scarlet A.
> 
> 2) Another example of your childish diatribe - no one has claimed that Trump is a 'messiah' - unlike the self claimed Messiah of Obama. Republicans recognize the foibles of the human condition, and we forgive those who fall prey to it. Conservatives are, most of all, realists. We do not expect Trump to cure the world's ills. We have heard his words - and we'll be damn happy if he is able to accomplish 30% of what he is going to try to do.
> 
> 3) More of the same --- a sophomoric attack on a person who has done no harm. One more time - and the LAST time - THE FACT THAT THE FLOTUS 2B HAS POSED NUDE IS *IRRELEVANT* - we just flat ass don't care. If you wish to get your panties in a twist, go ahead. There are much more important things in life -- oh, things like counting the fleas on your dog's back, or making sure every blade of grass in your front yard points in the same direction.
> 
> 4) Just a tad misogynistic, aren't you? Since when is FLOTUS the "highest honor in the land" for a woman? Just stay in that White House and be a good little wifey, huh? Publisher of a major magazing --- pffft. President of a university --- who cares? Chairman of the Federal Reserve? Peanuts. Secretary of State? House Minority Leader? Attorney General? Supreme Court Justice --- nothing. It all pales in comparison to that good little wifey in the WH,, doesn't it?
> 
> 5) Your misogynistic attitude IS embarrassing - that you would demean a woman for her decisions 25 years ago - that you insist on placing her on a pedestal, demanding from her a level of behavior no woman can possibly meet.
> 
> 6) When she travels overseas and meets other women? Embarrassing? Surely, you jest - she'll compare photographers with the First Lady of France. She will speak to the people in their language - after all, she speaks 5 languages. She can talk business - after all, she owns her own beauty and skincare corporation. She can talk about childcare - after all, she is committed to raising your son, Barron. She can represent the US with grace and beauty. That's how she will do.
> 
> 7) Oh - and one more point - who the fuck are you to judge?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 7. I can see frustration and anger. Getting nasty..... eh then these are my respond to your low informed experience  Who the fuck are you to tell me that posing a fucking nude is acceptable? If that is your kind a low life class then live with it. But don't try to stick that to me. You got it?
> 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6 ............  Yes adult republicans do care about the decency of FLOTUS........ You are very wrong. Who are you trying make that judgment?
> Childish? You keep insisting that posing nude is acceptable. Since when this is the new rule?
> Traveling overseas speak 5 different languages....... What is that has anything to do posing nude? The same with your art...... what are those has anything to do with posing nude? What is her reputation? Let me answer it for you so you can stick that to your thick skull. Posed nude. That is the reputations. Dude you are one fuck up individual.
> Yes FLOTUS was and always been held and viewed to the highest level. By your standard that has changed? Who are you again?
> Dude you don't know what the hell you are talking about
Click to expand...


Absolutely amazing ... you make a comment, i respond, and you claim I'm unresponsive.

Just go away ... your perverted sense of reality offends me.


----------



## Spare_change

charwin95 said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Americans don't hate women... This has nothing to do with burkas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I understand.  Americans don't recognize that Melania is a woman because they don't see a pot belly on her.  But then, shouldn't they put her in the LGBT category, which they all obey nationally?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This has nothing to do with h burkas LGBT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A nation of whore callers.  Make yourself a social butterfly by calling girls whores.  It works in America.  Can't imagine how.
> 
> Why the strong reaction in the general populous anyways?  Are the above posts right and Americans are really sanctimonious bullies hiding behind a bible?
> 
> This is what feminism should have added to its task list.  After earning financial and gynecological rights, it should have achieved the anti shaming rights for the female form too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all ... by far, most Americans simply don't care.
> 
> Only those who think they can use it as a cudgel to damage Trump's image give a damn. It doesn't get much more childish than that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are very wrong. Most Americans do care.
Click to expand...


obviously not ---- or they wouldn't have voted for her husband.


----------



## Russ Alllah Gehry

anotherlife said:


> my vote is yes, Melania is a positive role model.  Looking good is never negative.



So good looks is something to aspire to? What planet do you live on?


----------



## Russ Alllah Gehry

anotherlife said:


> Being married and staying with your husband is also not negative.



So Hillary Clinton is your role model?


----------



## Russ Alllah Gehry

anotherlife said:


> Contrary to popular belief, we guys do appreciate girls who want to look like girls and are interested in us.


Girls who want to look like girls? 

You are one creepy dude. We are speaking about women as role models. You are hung up on women as girls? Jesus!!! Let me not continue


----------



## Spare_change

Russ Alllah Gehry said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Contrary to popular belief, we guys do appreciate girls who want to look like girls and are interested in us.
> 
> 
> 
> Girls who want to look like girls?
> 
> You are one creepy dude. We are speaking about women as role models. You are hung up on women as girls? Jesus!!! Let me not continue
Click to expand...

Oh please don't .... please, please, please don't.


----------



## charwin95

Spare_change said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. I stand what I say. If you think that FLOTUS posed nude is acceptable to you and your retarded buddy that is your call.
> But it's not acceptable to me and most of the real republicans that I know.
> Since when this is acceptable  ............ just because she is beautiful?
> 
> ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. No --- I would suggest that the "real Republicans" you claim to know aren't Republicans at all.
> 
> 2. All I can say is if this is the best objection you can raise to the Trump election, you'rein pretty bad shape.
> 
> 3. Just filth, isn't it? Absolute pornography, right?
> 
> 4. Your self righteousness is disgusting. For some reason, you insist that FLOTUS must sit on some arbitrary pedestal you have created in your own twisted mind.
> 
> 5. Your chauvinistic attitude is embarrassing - and to the ladies who read this, most of us don't think like this provincial, puritanical putz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Yes. Are you saying that republicans really wanted or agreed to have a FLOTUS that posed nude? Yes......... . I know lots of republicans that don't agree with you and so with other members that are in this thread. You are very wrong.
> 2. I have several objections against your messiah this is just one of them. You are wrong again.
> 3. Just filth? You may want to address that to your FLOTUS and your fantasy. Your only and only point is that she is beautiful but so far you have not given me anything that is acceptable to the rest of Americans. So let me repeat this question again.
> Since when a FLOTUS posing nude is acceptable?
> 4. Disgusting? Twisted mind? REALLY? I didn't put her on the pedestal. FLOTUS has been the highest honor in this country that represents women of the US with High Class, Honor and Dignity here and around the globe. Not someone that posed nude. What the fuck kind of class is that?
> 5. Why do you call it embarrassing? I didn't posed nude.
> 
> 
> Can you honestly tell me that you are proud of your FLOTUS? Because you fantasize your answer is YES. My answer to you and so with other members here and people outside this site the answer is......NO.
> Can you honestly tell your family that she is good role model? I know I can't.
> When she travel overseas representing women of USA........... What do you think will be her reputations? Embarrassing don't you think?
> What I'm telling are the facts not bullshit. Now tell me where I'm wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know, you need to grow up. Not every man looks at every woman with lust in his heart. It is possible to appreciate a pretty woman, or a sexy form, without all the bullshit you seem to attach to it.
> 
> Now, as for your pedantic little diatribe ....
> 
> 1) "Are you saying that republicans really wanted or agreed to have a FLOTUS that posed nude? " Nope - not saying that at all. I AM saying, however, that adult Republicans don't give a damn one way or the other whether she has posed nude. What she did in the past is, in a word, irrelevant. We do not worry about a person's past - we recognize that we've all made mistakes - we only worry about the potential for the future. I absolutely guarantee you that all Republicans were aware that she posed nude - liberals certainly made every effort to bring it to the front pages. It seems only to be important to self inflated, supposedly morally superior liberals. It is your type that made sure that Hester Prynne wore the scarlet A.
> 
> 2) Another example of your childish diatribe - no one has claimed that Trump is a 'messiah' - unlike the self claimed Messiah of Obama. Republicans recognize the foibles of the human condition, and we forgive those who fall prey to it. Conservatives are, most of all, realists. We do not expect Trump to cure the world's ills. We have heard his words - and we'll be damn happy if he is able to accomplish 30% of what he is going to try to do.
> 
> 3) More of the same --- a sophomoric attack on a person who has done no harm. One more time - and the LAST time - THE FACT THAT THE FLOTUS 2B HAS POSED NUDE IS *IRRELEVANT* - we just flat ass don't care. If you wish to get your panties in a twist, go ahead. There are much more important things in life -- oh, things like counting the fleas on your dog's back, or making sure every blade of grass in your front yard points in the same direction.
> 
> 4) Just a tad misogynistic, aren't you? Since when is FLOTUS the "highest honor in the land" for a woman? Just stay in that White House and be a good little wifey, huh? Publisher of a major magazing --- pffft. President of a university --- who cares? Chairman of the Federal Reserve? Peanuts. Secretary of State? House Minority Leader? Attorney General? Supreme Court Justice --- nothing. It all pales in comparison to that good little wifey in the WH,, doesn't it?
> 
> 5) Your misogynistic attitude IS embarrassing - that you would demean a woman for her decisions 25 years ago - that you insist on placing her on a pedestal, demanding from her a level of behavior no woman can possibly meet.
> 
> 6) When she travels overseas and meets other women? Embarrassing? Surely, you jest - she'll compare photographers with the First Lady of France. She will speak to the people in their language - after all, she speaks 5 languages. She can talk business - after all, she owns her own beauty and skincare corporation. She can talk about childcare - after all, she is committed to raising your son, Barron. She can represent the US with grace and beauty. That's how she will do.
> 
> 7) Oh - and one more point - who the fuck are you to judge?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 7. I can see frustration and anger. Getting nasty..... eh then these are my respond to your low informed experience  Who the fuck are you to tell me that posing a fucking nude is acceptable? If that is your kind a low life class then live with it. But don't try to stick that to me. You got it?
> 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6 ............  Yes adult republicans do care about the decency of FLOTUS........ You are very wrong. Who are you trying make that judgment?
> Childish? You keep insisting that posing nude is acceptable. Since when this is the new rule?
> Traveling overseas speak 5 different languages....... What is that has anything to do posing nude? The same with your art...... what are those has anything to do with posing nude? What is her reputation? Let me answer it for you so you can stick that to your thick skull. Posed nude. That is the reputations. Dude you are one fuck up individual.
> Yes FLOTUS was and always been held and viewed to the highest level. By your standard that has changed? Who are you again?
> Dude you don't know what the hell you are talking about
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely amazing ... you make a comment, i respond, and you claim I'm unresponsive.
> 
> Just go away ... your perverted sense of reality offends me.
Click to expand...


Dude your comments are by your own standards ......... You are so fascinated and fantasized of her beauty and for some reason that's good enough.  FLOTUS has more roles to play aside from just being beauty. You posted so many excuses trying to deflect that has nothing to do with FLOTUS. 
Perverted sense of reality? All I've been telling you are the reality in life what and always been about FLOTUS. Not by your own new low standards. 
I've been asking you this question over and over....... Since when a FLOTUS posing nude is acceptable?


----------



## Russ Alllah Gehry

charwin95 said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. No --- I would suggest that the "real Republicans" you claim to know aren't Republicans at all.
> 
> 2. All I can say is if this is the best objection you can raise to the Trump election, you'rein pretty bad shape.
> 
> 3. Just filth, isn't it? Absolute pornography, right?
> 
> 4. Your self righteousness is disgusting. For some reason, you insist that FLOTUS must sit on some arbitrary pedestal you have created in your own twisted mind.
> 
> 5. Your chauvinistic attitude is embarrassing - and to the ladies who read this, most of us don't think like this provincial, puritanical putz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Yes. Are you saying that republicans really wanted or agreed to have a FLOTUS that posed nude? Yes......... . I know lots of republicans that don't agree with you and so with other members that are in this thread. You are very wrong.
> 2. I have several objections against your messiah this is just one of them. You are wrong again.
> 3. Just filth? You may want to address that to your FLOTUS and your fantasy. Your only and only point is that she is beautiful but so far you have not given me anything that is acceptable to the rest of Americans. So let me repeat this question again.
> Since when a FLOTUS posing nude is acceptable?
> 4. Disgusting? Twisted mind? REALLY? I didn't put her on the pedestal. FLOTUS has been the highest honor in this country that represents women of the US with High Class, Honor and Dignity here and around the globe. Not someone that posed nude. What the fuck kind of class is that?
> 5. Why do you call it embarrassing? I didn't posed nude.
> 
> 
> Can you honestly tell me that you are proud of your FLOTUS? Because you fantasize your answer is YES. My answer to you and so with other members here and people outside this site the answer is......NO.
> Can you honestly tell your family that she is good role model? I know I can't.
> When she travel overseas representing women of USA........... What do you think will be her reputations? Embarrassing don't you think?
> What I'm telling are the facts not bullshit. Now tell me where I'm wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know, you need to grow up. Not every man looks at every woman with lust in his heart. It is possible to appreciate a pretty woman, or a sexy form, without all the bullshit you seem to attach to it.
> 
> Now, as for your pedantic little diatribe ....
> 
> 1) "Are you saying that republicans really wanted or agreed to have a FLOTUS that posed nude? " Nope - not saying that at all. I AM saying, however, that adult Republicans don't give a damn one way or the other whether she has posed nude. What she did in the past is, in a word, irrelevant. We do not worry about a person's past - we recognize that we've all made mistakes - we only worry about the potential for the future. I absolutely guarantee you that all Republicans were aware that she posed nude - liberals certainly made every effort to bring it to the front pages. It seems only to be important to self inflated, supposedly morally superior liberals. It is your type that made sure that Hester Prynne wore the scarlet A.
> 
> 2) Another example of your childish diatribe - no one has claimed that Trump is a 'messiah' - unlike the self claimed Messiah of Obama. Republicans recognize the foibles of the human condition, and we forgive those who fall prey to it. Conservatives are, most of all, realists. We do not expect Trump to cure the world's ills. We have heard his words - and we'll be damn happy if he is able to accomplish 30% of what he is going to try to do.
> 
> 3) More of the same --- a sophomoric attack on a person who has done no harm. One more time - and the LAST time - THE FACT THAT THE FLOTUS 2B HAS POSED NUDE IS *IRRELEVANT* - we just flat ass don't care. If you wish to get your panties in a twist, go ahead. There are much more important things in life -- oh, things like counting the fleas on your dog's back, or making sure every blade of grass in your front yard points in the same direction.
> 
> 4) Just a tad misogynistic, aren't you? Since when is FLOTUS the "highest honor in the land" for a woman? Just stay in that White House and be a good little wifey, huh? Publisher of a major magazing --- pffft. President of a university --- who cares? Chairman of the Federal Reserve? Peanuts. Secretary of State? House Minority Leader? Attorney General? Supreme Court Justice --- nothing. It all pales in comparison to that good little wifey in the WH,, doesn't it?
> 
> 5) Your misogynistic attitude IS embarrassing - that you would demean a woman for her decisions 25 years ago - that you insist on placing her on a pedestal, demanding from her a level of behavior no woman can possibly meet.
> 
> 6) When she travels overseas and meets other women? Embarrassing? Surely, you jest - she'll compare photographers with the First Lady of France. She will speak to the people in their language - after all, she speaks 5 languages. She can talk business - after all, she owns her own beauty and skincare corporation. She can talk about childcare - after all, she is committed to raising your son, Barron. She can represent the US with grace and beauty. That's how she will do.
> 
> 7) Oh - and one more point - who the fuck are you to judge?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 7. I can see frustration and anger. Getting nasty..... eh then these are my respond to your low informed experience  Who the fuck are you to tell me that posing a fucking nude is acceptable? If that is your kind a low life class then live with it. But don't try to stick that to me. You got it?
> 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6 ............  Yes adult republicans do care about the decency of FLOTUS........ You are very wrong. Who are you trying make that judgment?
> Childish? You keep insisting that posing nude is acceptable. Since when this is the new rule?
> Traveling overseas speak 5 different languages....... What is that has anything to do posing nude? The same with your art...... what are those has anything to do with posing nude? What is her reputation? Let me answer it for you so you can stick that to your thick skull. Posed nude. That is the reputations. Dude you are one fuck up individual.
> Yes FLOTUS was and always been held and viewed to the highest level. By your standard that has changed? Who are you again?
> Dude you don't know what the hell you are talking about
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely amazing ... you make a comment, i respond, and you claim I'm unresponsive.
> 
> Just go away ... your perverted sense of reality offends me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude your comments are by your own standards ......... You are so fascinated and fantasized of her beauty and for some reason that's good enough.  FLOTUS has more roles to play aside from just being beauty.
> Perverted sense of reality? All I've been telling you are the reality in life what and always been about FLOTUS. Not by your own new low standards.
> I've been asking you this question over and over....... Since when a FLOTUS posing nude is acceptable?
Click to expand...


----------



## charwin95

Spare_change said:


> Russ Alllah Gehry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Contrary to popular belief, we guys do appreciate girls who want to look like girls and are interested in us.
> 
> 
> 
> Girls who want to look like girls?
> 
> You are one creepy dude. We are speaking about women as role models. You are hung up on women as girls? Jesus!!! Let me not continue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh please don't .... please, please, please don't.
Click to expand...


We are speaking about positive role models. YOU should stop trying to insist your opinion that a FLOTUS posing nude is acceptable.


----------



## charwin95

Spare_change said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then I understand.  Americans don't recognize that Melania is a woman because they don't see a pot belly on her.  But then, shouldn't they put her in the LGBT category, which they all obey nationally?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This has nothing to do with h burkas LGBT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A nation of whore callers.  Make yourself a social butterfly by calling girls whores.  It works in America.  Can't imagine how.
> 
> Why the strong reaction in the general populous anyways?  Are the above posts right and Americans are really sanctimonious bullies hiding behind a bible?
> 
> This is what feminism should have added to its task list.  After earning financial and gynecological rights, it should have achieved the anti shaming rights for the female form too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all ... by far, most Americans simply don't care.
> 
> Only those who think they can use it as a cudgel to damage Trump's image give a damn. It doesn't get much more childish than that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are very wrong. Most Americans do care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> obviously not ---- or they wouldn't have voted for her husband.
Click to expand...


In real life most Americans do care. In this thread alone how many members do you think will disagree with you?


----------



## Spare_change

charwin95 said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. No --- I would suggest that the "real Republicans" you claim to know aren't Republicans at all.
> 
> 2. All I can say is if this is the best objection you can raise to the Trump election, you'rein pretty bad shape.
> 
> 3. Just filth, isn't it? Absolute pornography, right?
> 
> 4. Your self righteousness is disgusting. For some reason, you insist that FLOTUS must sit on some arbitrary pedestal you have created in your own twisted mind.
> 
> 5. Your chauvinistic attitude is embarrassing - and to the ladies who read this, most of us don't think like this provincial, puritanical putz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Yes. Are you saying that republicans really wanted or agreed to have a FLOTUS that posed nude? Yes......... . I know lots of republicans that don't agree with you and so with other members that are in this thread. You are very wrong.
> 2. I have several objections against your messiah this is just one of them. You are wrong again.
> 3. Just filth? You may want to address that to your FLOTUS and your fantasy. Your only and only point is that she is beautiful but so far you have not given me anything that is acceptable to the rest of Americans. So let me repeat this question again.
> Since when a FLOTUS posing nude is acceptable?
> 4. Disgusting? Twisted mind? REALLY? I didn't put her on the pedestal. FLOTUS has been the highest honor in this country that represents women of the US with High Class, Honor and Dignity here and around the globe. Not someone that posed nude. What the fuck kind of class is that?
> 5. Why do you call it embarrassing? I didn't posed nude.
> 
> 
> Can you honestly tell me that you are proud of your FLOTUS? Because you fantasize your answer is YES. My answer to you and so with other members here and people outside this site the answer is......NO.
> Can you honestly tell your family that she is good role model? I know I can't.
> When she travel overseas representing women of USA........... What do you think will be her reputations? Embarrassing don't you think?
> What I'm telling are the facts not bullshit. Now tell me where I'm wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know, you need to grow up. Not every man looks at every woman with lust in his heart. It is possible to appreciate a pretty woman, or a sexy form, without all the bullshit you seem to attach to it.
> 
> Now, as for your pedantic little diatribe ....
> 
> 1) "Are you saying that republicans really wanted or agreed to have a FLOTUS that posed nude? " Nope - not saying that at all. I AM saying, however, that adult Republicans don't give a damn one way or the other whether she has posed nude. What she did in the past is, in a word, irrelevant. We do not worry about a person's past - we recognize that we've all made mistakes - we only worry about the potential for the future. I absolutely guarantee you that all Republicans were aware that she posed nude - liberals certainly made every effort to bring it to the front pages. It seems only to be important to self inflated, supposedly morally superior liberals. It is your type that made sure that Hester Prynne wore the scarlet A.
> 
> 2) Another example of your childish diatribe - no one has claimed that Trump is a 'messiah' - unlike the self claimed Messiah of Obama. Republicans recognize the foibles of the human condition, and we forgive those who fall prey to it. Conservatives are, most of all, realists. We do not expect Trump to cure the world's ills. We have heard his words - and we'll be damn happy if he is able to accomplish 30% of what he is going to try to do.
> 
> 3) More of the same --- a sophomoric attack on a person who has done no harm. One more time - and the LAST time - THE FACT THAT THE FLOTUS 2B HAS POSED NUDE IS *IRRELEVANT* - we just flat ass don't care. If you wish to get your panties in a twist, go ahead. There are much more important things in life -- oh, things like counting the fleas on your dog's back, or making sure every blade of grass in your front yard points in the same direction.
> 
> 4) Just a tad misogynistic, aren't you? Since when is FLOTUS the "highest honor in the land" for a woman? Just stay in that White House and be a good little wifey, huh? Publisher of a major magazing --- pffft. President of a university --- who cares? Chairman of the Federal Reserve? Peanuts. Secretary of State? House Minority Leader? Attorney General? Supreme Court Justice --- nothing. It all pales in comparison to that good little wifey in the WH,, doesn't it?
> 
> 5) Your misogynistic attitude IS embarrassing - that you would demean a woman for her decisions 25 years ago - that you insist on placing her on a pedestal, demanding from her a level of behavior no woman can possibly meet.
> 
> 6) When she travels overseas and meets other women? Embarrassing? Surely, you jest - she'll compare photographers with the First Lady of France. She will speak to the people in their language - after all, she speaks 5 languages. She can talk business - after all, she owns her own beauty and skincare corporation. She can talk about childcare - after all, she is committed to raising your son, Barron. She can represent the US with grace and beauty. That's how she will do.
> 
> 7) Oh - and one more point - who the fuck are you to judge?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 7. I can see frustration and anger. Getting nasty..... eh then these are my respond to your low informed experience  Who the fuck are you to tell me that posing a fucking nude is acceptable? If that is your kind a low life class then live with it. But don't try to stick that to me. You got it?
> 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6 ............  Yes adult republicans do care about the decency of FLOTUS........ You are very wrong. Who are you trying make that judgment?
> Childish? You keep insisting that posing nude is acceptable. Since when this is the new rule?
> Traveling overseas speak 5 different languages....... What is that has anything to do posing nude? The same with your art...... what are those has anything to do with posing nude? What is her reputation? Let me answer it for you so you can stick that to your thick skull. Posed nude. That is the reputations. Dude you are one fuck up individual.
> Yes FLOTUS was and always been held and viewed to the highest level. By your standard that has changed? Who are you again?
> Dude you don't know what the hell you are talking about
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely amazing ... you make a comment, i respond, and you claim I'm unresponsive.
> 
> Just go away ... your perverted sense of reality offends me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude your comments are by your own standards ......... You are so fascinated and fantasized of her beauty and for some reason that's good enough.  FLOTUS has more roles to play aside from just being beauty. You posted so many excuses trying to deflect that has nothing to do with FLOTUS.
> Perverted sense of reality? All I've been telling you are the reality in life what and always been about FLOTUS. Not by your own new low standards.
> I've been asking you this question over and over....... Since when a FLOTUS posing nude is acceptable?
Click to expand...

One last - I swear to God - one last time.

I don't care that she posed nude. It is irrelevant. Just because she is going to be FLOTUS, I do not hold her to any higher standard than any other woman.

You need to get over this obsession with Melania. It definitely isn't healthy.

God, I swear to you --- that was absolutely the last time (unless he asks me for those photos of his mother)

Look at your own pathetic little poll attached to this thread -- the vast majority just doesn't care.


----------



## anotherlife

Russ Alllah Gehry said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> my vote is yes, Melania is a positive role model.  Looking good is never negative.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So good looks is something to aspire to? What planet do you live on?
Click to expand...


Just because you have a fetish for fatsos and zombies, it doesn't mean the entire world must.


----------



## anotherlife

Russ Alllah Gehry said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being married and staying with your husband is also not negative.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So Hillary Clinton is your role model?
Click to expand...


That is out of topic in this thread.  But Hillary Clinton has been a successful leader of her own law firm from an early age, and I can see how many girls would consider that as a role model.


----------



## anotherlife

Russ Alllah Gehry said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Contrary to popular belief, we guys do appreciate girls who want to look like girls and are interested in us.
> 
> 
> 
> Girls who want to look like girls?
> 
> You are one creepy dude. We are speaking about women as role models. You are hung up on women as girls? Jesus!!! Let me not continue
Click to expand...


You can use the QUOTE tags to insert inline comments with breaking up the source post.  Look up a little HTML.


----------



## anotherlife

charwin95 said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Americans don't hate women... This has nothing to do with burkas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I understand.  Americans don't recognize that Melania is a woman because they don't see a pot belly on her.  But then, shouldn't they put her in the LGBT category, which they all obey nationally?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This has nothing to do with h burkas LGBT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A nation of whore callers.  Make yourself a social butterfly by calling girls whores.  It works in America.  Can't imagine how.
> 
> Why the strong reaction in the general populous anyways?  Are the above posts right and Americans are really sanctimonious bullies hiding behind a bible?
> 
> This is what feminism should have added to its task list.  After earning financial and gynecological rights, it should have achieved the anti shaming rights for the female form too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all ... by far, most Americans simply don't care.
> 
> Only those who think they can use it as a cudgel to damage Trump's image give a damn. It doesn't get much more childish than that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are very wrong. Most Americans do care.
Click to expand...


The bullies do.  And they call it culture and decency.   Hehe.


----------



## anotherlife

charwin95 said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. No --- I would suggest that the "real Republicans" you claim to know aren't Republicans at all.
> 
> 2. All I can say is if this is the best objection you can raise to the Trump election, you'rein pretty bad shape.
> 
> 3. Just filth, isn't it? Absolute pornography, right?
> 
> 4. Your self righteousness is disgusting. For some reason, you insist that FLOTUS must sit on some arbitrary pedestal you have created in your own twisted mind.
> 
> 5. Your chauvinistic attitude is embarrassing - and to the ladies who read this, most of us don't think like this provincial, puritanical putz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Yes. Are you saying that republicans really wanted or agreed to have a FLOTUS that posed nude? Yes......... . I know lots of republicans that don't agree with you and so with other members that are in this thread. You are very wrong.
> 2. I have several objections against your messiah this is just one of them. You are wrong again.
> 3. Just filth? You may want to address that to your FLOTUS and your fantasy. Your only and only point is that she is beautiful but so far you have not given me anything that is acceptable to the rest of Americans. So let me repeat this question again.
> Since when a FLOTUS posing nude is acceptable?
> 4. Disgusting? Twisted mind? REALLY? I didn't put her on the pedestal. FLOTUS has been the highest honor in this country that represents women of the US with High Class, Honor and Dignity here and around the globe. Not someone that posed nude. What the fuck kind of class is that?
> 5. Why do you call it embarrassing? I didn't posed nude.
> 
> 
> Can you honestly tell me that you are proud of your FLOTUS? Because you fantasize your answer is YES. My answer to you and so with other members here and people outside this site the answer is......NO.
> Can you honestly tell your family that she is good role model? I know I can't.
> When she travel overseas representing women of USA........... What do you think will be her reputations? Embarrassing don't you think?
> What I'm telling are the facts not bullshit. Now tell me where I'm wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know, you need to grow up. Not every man looks at every woman with lust in his heart. It is possible to appreciate a pretty woman, or a sexy form, without all the bullshit you seem to attach to it.
> 
> Now, as for your pedantic little diatribe ....
> 
> 1) "Are you saying that republicans really wanted or agreed to have a FLOTUS that posed nude? " Nope - not saying that at all. I AM saying, however, that adult Republicans don't give a damn one way or the other whether she has posed nude. What she did in the past is, in a word, irrelevant. We do not worry about a person's past - we recognize that we've all made mistakes - we only worry about the potential for the future. I absolutely guarantee you that all Republicans were aware that she posed nude - liberals certainly made every effort to bring it to the front pages. It seems only to be important to self inflated, supposedly morally superior liberals. It is your type that made sure that Hester Prynne wore the scarlet A.
> 
> 2) Another example of your childish diatribe - no one has claimed that Trump is a 'messiah' - unlike the self claimed Messiah of Obama. Republicans recognize the foibles of the human condition, and we forgive those who fall prey to it. Conservatives are, most of all, realists. We do not expect Trump to cure the world's ills. We have heard his words - and we'll be damn happy if he is able to accomplish 30% of what he is going to try to do.
> 
> 3) More of the same --- a sophomoric attack on a person who has done no harm. One more time - and the LAST time - THE FACT THAT THE FLOTUS 2B HAS POSED NUDE IS *IRRELEVANT* - we just flat ass don't care. If you wish to get your panties in a twist, go ahead. There are much more important things in life -- oh, things like counting the fleas on your dog's back, or making sure every blade of grass in your front yard points in the same direction.
> 
> 4) Just a tad misogynistic, aren't you? Since when is FLOTUS the "highest honor in the land" for a woman? Just stay in that White House and be a good little wifey, huh? Publisher of a major magazing --- pffft. President of a university --- who cares? Chairman of the Federal Reserve? Peanuts. Secretary of State? House Minority Leader? Attorney General? Supreme Court Justice --- nothing. It all pales in comparison to that good little wifey in the WH,, doesn't it?
> 
> 5) Your misogynistic attitude IS embarrassing - that you would demean a woman for her decisions 25 years ago - that you insist on placing her on a pedestal, demanding from her a level of behavior no woman can possibly meet.
> 
> 6) When she travels overseas and meets other women? Embarrassing? Surely, you jest - she'll compare photographers with the First Lady of France. She will speak to the people in their language - after all, she speaks 5 languages. She can talk business - after all, she owns her own beauty and skincare corporation. She can talk about childcare - after all, she is committed to raising your son, Barron. She can represent the US with grace and beauty. That's how she will do.
> 
> 7) Oh - and one more point - who the fuck are you to judge?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 7. I can see frustration and anger. Getting nasty..... eh then these are my respond to your low informed experience  Who the fuck are you to tell me that posing a fucking nude is acceptable? If that is your kind a low life class then live with it. But don't try to stick that to me. You got it?
> 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6 ............  Yes adult republicans do care about the decency of FLOTUS........ You are very wrong. Who are you trying make that judgment?
> Childish? You keep insisting that posing nude is acceptable. Since when this is the new rule?
> Traveling overseas speak 5 different languages....... What is that has anything to do posing nude? The same with your art...... what are those has anything to do with posing nude? What is her reputation? Let me answer it for you so you can stick that to your thick skull. Posed nude. That is the reputations. Dude you are one fuck up individual.
> Yes FLOTUS was and always been held and viewed to the highest level. By your standard that has changed? Who are you again?
> Dude you don't know what the hell you are talking about
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely amazing ... you make a comment, i respond, and you claim I'm unresponsive.
> 
> Just go away ... your perverted sense of reality offends me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude your comments are by your own standards ......... You are so fascinated and fantasized of her beauty and for some reason that's good enough.  FLOTUS has more roles to play aside from just being beauty. You posted so many excuses trying to deflect that has nothing to do with FLOTUS.
> Perverted sense of reality? All I've been telling you are the reality in life what and always been about FLOTUS. Not by your own new low standards.
> I've been asking you this question over and over....... Since when a FLOTUS posing nude is acceptable?
Click to expand...


Don't worry, the FLOTUS didn't pose naked.  Melania posed naked, 20 years ago.


----------



## there4eyeM

The 'role model' of using sex to get ahead is very old and well known; nothing new. Not particularly positive, perhaps.


----------



## ChrisL

there4eyeM said:


> The 'role model' of using sex to get ahead is very old and well known; nothing new. Not particularly positive, perhaps.



She was a MODEL.  Good grief.  Unless you are trying to say that there is something negative about modelling and the female nude body?


----------



## there4eyeM

ChrisL said:


> there4eyeM said:
> 
> 
> 
> The 'role model' of using sex to get ahead is very old and well known; nothing new. Not particularly positive, perhaps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was a MODEL.  Good grief.  Unless you are trying to say that there is something negative about modelling and the female nude body?
Click to expand...

No, what was meant in the post is quite clear. As stories go, hers is a classic. It is not admirable in any way. Personally, it doesn't make me think less of the person. I have known many men and enough women who had done much worse than anything someone in a bed in front of a camera is likely to do. I wouldn't want my son to succeed on something so ephemeral and illusory as looks, nor my daughter, either. 
As for women and their physical form, few appreciate more or better than I.


----------



## ChrisL

there4eyeM said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there4eyeM said:
> 
> 
> 
> The 'role model' of using sex to get ahead is very old and well known; nothing new. Not particularly positive, perhaps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was a MODEL.  Good grief.  Unless you are trying to say that there is something negative about modelling and the female nude body?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, what was meant in the post is quite clear. As stories go, hers is a classic. It is not admirable in any way. Personally, it doesn't make me think less of the person. I have known many men and enough women who had done much worse than anything someone in a bed in front of a camera is likely to do. I wouldn't want my son to succeed on something so ephemeral and illusory as looks, nor my daughter, either.
> As for women and their physical form, few appreciate more or better than I.
Click to expand...


Well we aren't talking about your son or daughter.  We are talking about some woman who you don't know and who doesn't know you.


----------



## there4eyeM

ChrisL said:


> there4eyeM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there4eyeM said:
> 
> 
> 
> The 'role model' of using sex to get ahead is very old and well known; nothing new. Not particularly positive, perhaps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was a MODEL.  Good grief.  Unless you are trying to say that there is something negative about modelling and the female nude body?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, what was meant in the post is quite clear. As stories go, hers is a classic. It is not admirable in any way. Personally, it doesn't make me think less of the person. I have known many men and enough women who had done much worse than anything someone in a bed in front of a camera is likely to do. I wouldn't want my son to succeed on something so ephemeral and illusory as looks, nor my daughter, either.
> As for women and their physical form, few appreciate more or better than I.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well we aren't talking about your son or daughter.  We are talking about some woman who you don't know and who doesn't know you.
Click to expand...


...about whom no one would care if she were not part of the image of the country her rich patron is soon to become president.


----------



## ChrisL

there4eyeM said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there4eyeM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there4eyeM said:
> 
> 
> 
> The 'role model' of using sex to get ahead is very old and well known; nothing new. Not particularly positive, perhaps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was a MODEL.  Good grief.  Unless you are trying to say that there is something negative about modelling and the female nude body?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, what was meant in the post is quite clear. As stories go, hers is a classic. It is not admirable in any way. Personally, it doesn't make me think less of the person. I have known many men and enough women who had done much worse than anything someone in a bed in front of a camera is likely to do. I wouldn't want my son to succeed on something so ephemeral and illusory as looks, nor my daughter, either.
> As for women and their physical form, few appreciate more or better than I.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well we aren't talking about your son or daughter.  We are talking about some woman who you don't know and who doesn't know you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...about whom no one would care if she were not part of the image of the country her rich patron is soon to become president.
Click to expand...


So?  Same as most first ladies.


----------



## there4eyeM

Same fame today, not the same fame in the past. The question was of role models. If there are none, so be it. If there are any, some must necessarily be 'better' than others. This woman's is not a very positive role model.


----------



## ChrisL

there4eyeM said:


> Same fame today, not the same fame in the past. The question was of role models. If there are none, so be it. If there are any, some must necessarily be 'better' than others. This woman's is not a very positive role model.



Why not?


----------



## Dr Grump

ChrisL said:


> there4eyeM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Same fame today, not the same fame in the past. The question was of role models. If there are none, so be it. If there are any, some must necessarily be 'better' than others. This woman's is not a very positive role model.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why not?
Click to expand...


She seems a bit vacuous....but time will tell...


----------



## there4eyeM

She is a professional object.


----------



## charwin95

Spare_change said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Yes. Are you saying that republicans really wanted or agreed to have a FLOTUS that posed nude? Yes......... . I know lots of republicans that don't agree with you and so with other members that are in this thread. You are very wrong.
> 2. I have several objections against your messiah this is just one of them. You are wrong again.
> 3. Just filth? You may want to address that to your FLOTUS and your fantasy. Your only and only point is that she is beautiful but so far you have not given me anything that is acceptable to the rest of Americans. So let me repeat this question again.
> Since when a FLOTUS posing nude is acceptable?
> 4. Disgusting? Twisted mind? REALLY? I didn't put her on the pedestal. FLOTUS has been the highest honor in this country that represents women of the US with High Class, Honor and Dignity here and around the globe. Not someone that posed nude. What the fuck kind of class is that?
> 5. Why do you call it embarrassing? I didn't posed nude.
> 
> 
> Can you honestly tell me that you are proud of your FLOTUS? Because you fantasize your answer is YES. My answer to you and so with other members here and people outside this site the answer is......NO.
> Can you honestly tell your family that she is good role model? I know I can't.
> When she travel overseas representing women of USA........... What do you think will be her reputations? Embarrassing don't you think?
> What I'm telling are the facts not bullshit. Now tell me where I'm wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know, you need to grow up. Not every man looks at every woman with lust in his heart. It is possible to appreciate a pretty woman, or a sexy form, without all the bullshit you seem to attach to it.
> 
> Now, as for your pedantic little diatribe ....
> 
> 1) "Are you saying that republicans really wanted or agreed to have a FLOTUS that posed nude? " Nope - not saying that at all. I AM saying, however, that adult Republicans don't give a damn one way or the other whether she has posed nude. What she did in the past is, in a word, irrelevant. We do not worry about a person's past - we recognize that we've all made mistakes - we only worry about the potential for the future. I absolutely guarantee you that all Republicans were aware that she posed nude - liberals certainly made every effort to bring it to the front pages. It seems only to be important to self inflated, supposedly morally superior liberals. It is your type that made sure that Hester Prynne wore the scarlet A.
> 
> 2) Another example of your childish diatribe - no one has claimed that Trump is a 'messiah' - unlike the self claimed Messiah of Obama. Republicans recognize the foibles of the human condition, and we forgive those who fall prey to it. Conservatives are, most of all, realists. We do not expect Trump to cure the world's ills. We have heard his words - and we'll be damn happy if he is able to accomplish 30% of what he is going to try to do.
> 
> 3) More of the same --- a sophomoric attack on a person who has done no harm. One more time - and the LAST time - THE FACT THAT THE FLOTUS 2B HAS POSED NUDE IS *IRRELEVANT* - we just flat ass don't care. If you wish to get your panties in a twist, go ahead. There are much more important things in life -- oh, things like counting the fleas on your dog's back, or making sure every blade of grass in your front yard points in the same direction.
> 
> 4) Just a tad misogynistic, aren't you? Since when is FLOTUS the "highest honor in the land" for a woman? Just stay in that White House and be a good little wifey, huh? Publisher of a major magazing --- pffft. President of a university --- who cares? Chairman of the Federal Reserve? Peanuts. Secretary of State? House Minority Leader? Attorney General? Supreme Court Justice --- nothing. It all pales in comparison to that good little wifey in the WH,, doesn't it?
> 
> 5) Your misogynistic attitude IS embarrassing - that you would demean a woman for her decisions 25 years ago - that you insist on placing her on a pedestal, demanding from her a level of behavior no woman can possibly meet.
> 
> 6) When she travels overseas and meets other women? Embarrassing? Surely, you jest - she'll compare photographers with the First Lady of France. She will speak to the people in their language - after all, she speaks 5 languages. She can talk business - after all, she owns her own beauty and skincare corporation. She can talk about childcare - after all, she is committed to raising your son, Barron. She can represent the US with grace and beauty. That's how she will do.
> 
> 7) Oh - and one more point - who the fuck are you to judge?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 7. I can see frustration and anger. Getting nasty..... eh then these are my respond to your low informed experience  Who the fuck are you to tell me that posing a fucking nude is acceptable? If that is your kind a low life class then live with it. But don't try to stick that to me. You got it?
> 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6 ............  Yes adult republicans do care about the decency of FLOTUS........ You are very wrong. Who are you trying make that judgment?
> Childish? You keep insisting that posing nude is acceptable. Since when this is the new rule?
> Traveling overseas speak 5 different languages....... What is that has anything to do posing nude? The same with your art...... what are those has anything to do with posing nude? What is her reputation? Let me answer it for you so you can stick that to your thick skull. Posed nude. That is the reputations. Dude you are one fuck up individual.
> Yes FLOTUS was and always been held and viewed to the highest level. By your standard that has changed? Who are you again?
> Dude you don't know what the hell you are talking about
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely amazing ... you make a comment, i respond, and you claim I'm unresponsive.
> 
> Just go away ... your perverted sense of reality offends me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude your comments are by your own standards ......... You are so fascinated and fantasized of her beauty and for some reason that's good enough.  FLOTUS has more roles to play aside from just being beauty. You posted so many excuses trying to deflect that has nothing to do with FLOTUS.
> Perverted sense of reality? All I've been telling you are the reality in life what and always been about FLOTUS. Not by your own new low standards.
> I've been asking you this question over and over....... Since when a FLOTUS posing nude is acceptable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One last - I swear to God - one last time.
> 
> I don't care that she posed nude. It is irrelevant. Just because she is going to be FLOTUS, I do not hold her to any higher standard than any other woman.
> 
> You need to get over this obsession with Melania. It definitely isn't healthy.
> 
> God, I swear to you --- that was absolutely the last time (unless he asks me for those photos of his mother)
> 
> Look at your own pathetic little poll attached to this thread -- the vast majority just doesn't care.
Click to expand...


That's you................ I could care less. Pathetic........  dude you are like a child fantasizing because of her looks. And  look at  your post you've been throwing at me. 
How in the world you came up that majority don't care...... That's your low life belief. 

It's very simple. Is Melanie a good positive role model? No it's not okay to me that FLOTUS posed nude. 


Michelle Obama offers empowering example for girls


----------



## charwin95

anotherlife said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then I understand.  Americans don't recognize that Melania is a woman because they don't see a pot belly on her.  But then, shouldn't they put her in the LGBT category, which they all obey nationally?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This has nothing to do with h burkas LGBT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A nation of whore callers.  Make yourself a social butterfly by calling girls whores.  It works in America.  Can't imagine how.
> 
> Why the strong reaction in the general populous anyways?  Are the above posts right and Americans are really sanctimonious bullies hiding behind a bible?
> 
> This is what feminism should have added to its task list.  After earning financial and gynecological rights, it should have achieved the anti shaming rights for the female form too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all ... by far, most Americans simply don't care.
> 
> Only those who think they can use it as a cudgel to damage Trump's image give a damn. It doesn't get much more childish than that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are very wrong. Most Americans do care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The bullies do.  And they call it culture and decency.   Hehe.
Click to expand...


Decency? What decency? 
Bullies.....  by someone trying to shove to someone's throats that posing nude is acceptable?


----------



## charwin95

anotherlife said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Yes. Are you saying that republicans really wanted or agreed to have a FLOTUS that posed nude? Yes......... . I know lots of republicans that don't agree with you and so with other members that are in this thread. You are very wrong.
> 2. I have several objections against your messiah this is just one of them. You are wrong again.
> 3. Just filth? You may want to address that to your FLOTUS and your fantasy. Your only and only point is that she is beautiful but so far you have not given me anything that is acceptable to the rest of Americans. So let me repeat this question again.
> Since when a FLOTUS posing nude is acceptable?
> 4. Disgusting? Twisted mind? REALLY? I didn't put her on the pedestal. FLOTUS has been the highest honor in this country that represents women of the US with High Class, Honor and Dignity here and around the globe. Not someone that posed nude. What the fuck kind of class is that?
> 5. Why do you call it embarrassing? I didn't posed nude.
> 
> 
> Can you honestly tell me that you are proud of your FLOTUS? Because you fantasize your answer is YES. My answer to you and so with other members here and people outside this site the answer is......NO.
> Can you honestly tell your family that she is good role model? I know I can't.
> When she travel overseas representing women of USA........... What do you think will be her reputations? Embarrassing don't you think?
> What I'm telling are the facts not bullshit. Now tell me where I'm wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know, you need to grow up. Not every man looks at every woman with lust in his heart. It is possible to appreciate a pretty woman, or a sexy form, without all the bullshit you seem to attach to it.
> 
> Now, as for your pedantic little diatribe ....
> 
> 1) "Are you saying that republicans really wanted or agreed to have a FLOTUS that posed nude? " Nope - not saying that at all. I AM saying, however, that adult Republicans don't give a damn one way or the other whether she has posed nude. What she did in the past is, in a word, irrelevant. We do not worry about a person's past - we recognize that we've all made mistakes - we only worry about the potential for the future. I absolutely guarantee you that all Republicans were aware that she posed nude - liberals certainly made every effort to bring it to the front pages. It seems only to be important to self inflated, supposedly morally superior liberals. It is your type that made sure that Hester Prynne wore the scarlet A.
> 
> 2) Another example of your childish diatribe - no one has claimed that Trump is a 'messiah' - unlike the self claimed Messiah of Obama. Republicans recognize the foibles of the human condition, and we forgive those who fall prey to it. Conservatives are, most of all, realists. We do not expect Trump to cure the world's ills. We have heard his words - and we'll be damn happy if he is able to accomplish 30% of what he is going to try to do.
> 
> 3) More of the same --- a sophomoric attack on a person who has done no harm. One more time - and the LAST time - THE FACT THAT THE FLOTUS 2B HAS POSED NUDE IS *IRRELEVANT* - we just flat ass don't care. If you wish to get your panties in a twist, go ahead. There are much more important things in life -- oh, things like counting the fleas on your dog's back, or making sure every blade of grass in your front yard points in the same direction.
> 
> 4) Just a tad misogynistic, aren't you? Since when is FLOTUS the "highest honor in the land" for a woman? Just stay in that White House and be a good little wifey, huh? Publisher of a major magazing --- pffft. President of a university --- who cares? Chairman of the Federal Reserve? Peanuts. Secretary of State? House Minority Leader? Attorney General? Supreme Court Justice --- nothing. It all pales in comparison to that good little wifey in the WH,, doesn't it?
> 
> 5) Your misogynistic attitude IS embarrassing - that you would demean a woman for her decisions 25 years ago - that you insist on placing her on a pedestal, demanding from her a level of behavior no woman can possibly meet.
> 
> 6) When she travels overseas and meets other women? Embarrassing? Surely, you jest - she'll compare photographers with the First Lady of France. She will speak to the people in their language - after all, she speaks 5 languages. She can talk business - after all, she owns her own beauty and skincare corporation. She can talk about childcare - after all, she is committed to raising your son, Barron. She can represent the US with grace and beauty. That's how she will do.
> 
> 7) Oh - and one more point - who the fuck are you to judge?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 7. I can see frustration and anger. Getting nasty..... eh then these are my respond to your low informed experience  Who the fuck are you to tell me that posing a fucking nude is acceptable? If that is your kind a low life class then live with it. But don't try to stick that to me. You got it?
> 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6 ............  Yes adult republicans do care about the decency of FLOTUS........ You are very wrong. Who are you trying make that judgment?
> Childish? You keep insisting that posing nude is acceptable. Since when this is the new rule?
> Traveling overseas speak 5 different languages....... What is that has anything to do posing nude? The same with your art...... what are those has anything to do with posing nude? What is her reputation? Let me answer it for you so you can stick that to your thick skull. Posed nude. That is the reputations. Dude you are one fuck up individual.
> Yes FLOTUS was and always been held and viewed to the highest level. By your standard that has changed? Who are you again?
> Dude you don't know what the hell you are talking about
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely amazing ... you make a comment, i respond, and you claim I'm unresponsive.
> 
> Just go away ... your perverted sense of reality offends me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude your comments are by your own standards ......... You are so fascinated and fantasized of her beauty and for some reason that's good enough.  FLOTUS has more roles to play aside from just being beauty. You posted so many excuses trying to deflect that has nothing to do with FLOTUS.
> Perverted sense of reality? All I've been telling you are the reality in life what and always been about FLOTUS. Not by your own new low standards.
> I've been asking you this question over and over....... Since when a FLOTUS posing nude is acceptable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't worry, the FLOTUS didn't pose naked.  Melania posed naked, 20 years ago.
Click to expand...


What difference does it make? She was a model. So what?  Is that mean she was a different person?
If I rape someone when I was a teen..... Is that mean there are two of me?


----------



## anotherlife

charwin95 said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This has nothing to do with h burkas LGBT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A nation of whore callers.  Make yourself a social butterfly by calling girls whores.  It works in America.  Can't imagine how.
> 
> Why the strong reaction in the general populous anyways?  Are the above posts right and Americans are really sanctimonious bullies hiding behind a bible?
> 
> This is what feminism should have added to its task list.  After earning financial and gynecological rights, it should have achieved the anti shaming rights for the female form too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all ... by far, most Americans simply don't care.
> 
> Only those who think they can use it as a cudgel to damage Trump's image give a damn. It doesn't get much more childish than that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are very wrong. Most Americans do care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The bullies do.  And they call it culture and decency.   Hehe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Decency? What decency?
> Bullies.....  by someone trying to shove to someone's throats that posing nude is acceptable?
Click to expand...


You represent an interesting game with this. And the problem is that this lie has written laws that harm girls to this day.  So let's straighten it out with one line here.  Posing nude needs no shoving in throat, not posing nude does.  

The bullies that look forward to packeting endless cash with nudity laws and decency laws, have been destorting the bible for a 100 years now for their ill gains.  In fact, the entire FBI was founded for such a stupid purpose as policing girls on what they wear and what part of their bodies they sell or don't sell.  Totally sanctimonious and deceptive.  Bravo.


----------



## anotherlife

charwin95 said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know, you need to grow up. Not every man looks at every woman with lust in his heart. It is possible to appreciate a pretty woman, or a sexy form, without all the bullshit you seem to attach to it.
> 
> Now, as for your pedantic little diatribe ....
> 
> 1) "Are you saying that republicans really wanted or agreed to have a FLOTUS that posed nude? " Nope - not saying that at all. I AM saying, however, that adult Republicans don't give a damn one way or the other whether she has posed nude. What she did in the past is, in a word, irrelevant. We do not worry about a person's past - we recognize that we've all made mistakes - we only worry about the potential for the future. I absolutely guarantee you that all Republicans were aware that she posed nude - liberals certainly made every effort to bring it to the front pages. It seems only to be important to self inflated, supposedly morally superior liberals. It is your type that made sure that Hester Prynne wore the scarlet A.
> 
> 2) Another example of your childish diatribe - no one has claimed that Trump is a 'messiah' - unlike the self claimed Messiah of Obama. Republicans recognize the foibles of the human condition, and we forgive those who fall prey to it. Conservatives are, most of all, realists. We do not expect Trump to cure the world's ills. We have heard his words - and we'll be damn happy if he is able to accomplish 30% of what he is going to try to do.
> 
> 3) More of the same --- a sophomoric attack on a person who has done no harm. One more time - and the LAST time - THE FACT THAT THE FLOTUS 2B HAS POSED NUDE IS *IRRELEVANT* - we just flat ass don't care. If you wish to get your panties in a twist, go ahead. There are much more important things in life -- oh, things like counting the fleas on your dog's back, or making sure every blade of grass in your front yard points in the same direction.
> 
> 4) Just a tad misogynistic, aren't you? Since when is FLOTUS the "highest honor in the land" for a woman? Just stay in that White House and be a good little wifey, huh? Publisher of a major magazing --- pffft. President of a university --- who cares? Chairman of the Federal Reserve? Peanuts. Secretary of State? House Minority Leader? Attorney General? Supreme Court Justice --- nothing. It all pales in comparison to that good little wifey in the WH,, doesn't it?
> 
> 5) Your misogynistic attitude IS embarrassing - that you would demean a woman for her decisions 25 years ago - that you insist on placing her on a pedestal, demanding from her a level of behavior no woman can possibly meet.
> 
> 6) When she travels overseas and meets other women? Embarrassing? Surely, you jest - she'll compare photographers with the First Lady of France. She will speak to the people in their language - after all, she speaks 5 languages. She can talk business - after all, she owns her own beauty and skincare corporation. She can talk about childcare - after all, she is committed to raising your son, Barron. She can represent the US with grace and beauty. That's how she will do.
> 
> 7) Oh - and one more point - who the fuck are you to judge?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7. I can see frustration and anger. Getting nasty..... eh then these are my respond to your low informed experience  Who the fuck are you to tell me that posing a fucking nude is acceptable? If that is your kind a low life class then live with it. But don't try to stick that to me. You got it?
> 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6 ............  Yes adult republicans do care about the decency of FLOTUS........ You are very wrong. Who are you trying make that judgment?
> Childish? You keep insisting that posing nude is acceptable. Since when this is the new rule?
> Traveling overseas speak 5 different languages....... What is that has anything to do posing nude? The same with your art...... what are those has anything to do with posing nude? What is her reputation? Let me answer it for you so you can stick that to your thick skull. Posed nude. That is the reputations. Dude you are one fuck up individual.
> Yes FLOTUS was and always been held and viewed to the highest level. By your standard that has changed? Who are you again?
> Dude you don't know what the hell you are talking about
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely amazing ... you make a comment, i respond, and you claim I'm unresponsive.
> 
> Just go away ... your perverted sense of reality offends me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude your comments are by your own standards ......... You are so fascinated and fantasized of her beauty and for some reason that's good enough.  FLOTUS has more roles to play aside from just being beauty. You posted so many excuses trying to deflect that has nothing to do with FLOTUS.
> Perverted sense of reality? All I've been telling you are the reality in life what and always been about FLOTUS. Not by your own new low standards.
> I've been asking you this question over and over....... Since when a FLOTUS posing nude is acceptable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't worry, the FLOTUS didn't pose naked.  Melania posed naked, 20 years ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What difference does it make? She was a model. So what?  Is that mean she was a different person?
> If I rape someone when I was a teen..... Is that mean there are two of me?
Click to expand...


I don't see how this is an apples to apples comparison.  I think this is invalid, because labeling girls is totally different from labeling rapists.  Girls are always different every year.  Rapists can be different if they rape for sexual pleasure.  But half of rapists rape for control, and that doesn't change.  So this pre conditions how many of you you are and how many of girls girls are.


----------



## Papageorgio

anotherlife said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 7. I can see frustration and anger. Getting nasty..... eh then these are my respond to your low informed experience  Who the fuck are you to tell me that posing a fucking nude is acceptable? If that is your kind a low life class then live with it. But don't try to stick that to me. You got it?
> 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6 ............  Yes adult republicans do care about the decency of FLOTUS........ You are very wrong. Who are you trying make that judgment?
> Childish? You keep insisting that posing nude is acceptable. Since when this is the new rule?
> Traveling overseas speak 5 different languages....... What is that has anything to do posing nude? The same with your art...... what are those has anything to do with posing nude? What is her reputation? Let me answer it for you so you can stick that to your thick skull. Posed nude. That is the reputations. Dude you are one fuck up individual.
> Yes FLOTUS was and always been held and viewed to the highest level. By your standard that has changed? Who are you again?
> Dude you don't know what the hell you are talking about
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely amazing ... you make a comment, i respond, and you claim I'm unresponsive.
> 
> Just go away ... your perverted sense of reality offends me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude your comments are by your own standards ......... You are so fascinated and fantasized of her beauty and for some reason that's good enough.  FLOTUS has more roles to play aside from just being beauty. You posted so many excuses trying to deflect that has nothing to do with FLOTUS.
> Perverted sense of reality? All I've been telling you are the reality in life what and always been about FLOTUS. Not by your own new low standards.
> I've been asking you this question over and over....... Since when a FLOTUS posing nude is acceptable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't worry, the FLOTUS didn't pose naked.  Melania posed naked, 20 years ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What difference does it make? She was a model. So what?  Is that mean she was a different person?
> If I rape someone when I was a teen..... Is that mean there are two of me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't see how this is an apples to apples comparison.  I think this is invalid, because labeling girls is totally different from labeling rapists.  Girls are always different every year.  Rapists can be different if they rape for sexual pleasure.  But half of rapists rape for control, and that doesn't change.  So this pre conditions how many of you you are and how many of girls girls are.
Click to expand...


Charwin is the same moron he was at six as he is now. Therefore in his undeveloped mind he thinks once a six year old moron, always a six year old moron. It's not his fault he never developed mentally.


----------



## charwin95

Someone is trying very hard to get my attention. I will let this stupid fuck person know when he is qualified to talk to me.


----------



## Papageorgio

charwin95 said:


> Someone is trying very hard to get my attention. I will let this stupid fuck person know when he is qualified to talk to me.



Looks like I already did dip shit, I don't care if you answer me or not, I am going to keep exposing your hypocrisy. Man you are one dumb fuck.


----------



## Russ Alllah Gehry

So we are agreed?


----------



## charwin95

A stupid fuck is VERY desperate to get my attention. I take that as an honor and compliments from a stupid old timer.


----------



## charwin95

Russ Alllah Gehry said:


> So we are agreed?



I agree. Our next FLOTUS is NOT a positive role model.


----------



## Spare_change

charwin95 said:


> Russ Alllah Gehry said:
> 
> 
> 
> So we are agreed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. Our next FLOTUS is NOT a positive role model.
Click to expand...



Well, that's two ---- out of 350 million, that's pretty irrelevant.

In fact, 2 out 18 who responded to your obviously slanted poll, still makes you irrelevant.


----------



## Papageorgio

charwin95 said:


> A stupid fuck is VERY desperate to get my attention. I take that as an honor and compliments from a stupid old timer.



Worked again, just like a little puppy, you are a good little bitch!


----------



## charwin95

Spare_change said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russ Alllah Gehry said:
> 
> 
> 
> So we are agreed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. Our next FLOTUS is NOT a positive role model.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that's two ---- out of 350 million, that's pretty irrelevant.
> 
> In fact, 2 out 18 who responded to your obviously slanted poll, still makes you irrelevant.
Click to expand...


How did you came up with 350? Since when a thread like this becomes a poll? 

The question was.......... Is the next FLOTUS a positive role model? My answer is NO.


----------



## charwin95

anotherlife said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 7. I can see frustration and anger. Getting nasty..... eh then these are my respond to your low informed experience  Who the fuck are you to tell me that posing a fucking nude is acceptable? If that is your kind a low life class then live with it. But don't try to stick that to me. You got it?
> 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6 ............  Yes adult republicans do care about the decency of FLOTUS........ You are very wrong. Who are you trying make that judgment?
> Childish? You keep insisting that posing nude is acceptable. Since when this is the new rule?
> Traveling overseas speak 5 different languages....... What is that has anything to do posing nude? The same with your art...... what are those has anything to do with posing nude? What is her reputation? Let me answer it for you so you can stick that to your thick skull. Posed nude. That is the reputations. Dude you are one fuck up individual.
> Yes FLOTUS was and always been held and viewed to the highest level. By your standard that has changed? Who are you again?
> Dude you don't know what the hell you are talking about
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely amazing ... you make a comment, i respond, and you claim I'm unresponsive.
> 
> Just go away ... your perverted sense of reality offends me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude your comments are by your own standards ......... You are so fascinated and fantasized of her beauty and for some reason that's good enough.  FLOTUS has more roles to play aside from just being beauty. You posted so many excuses trying to deflect that has nothing to do with FLOTUS.
> Perverted sense of reality? All I've been telling you are the reality in life what and always been about FLOTUS. Not by your own new low standards.
> I've been asking you this question over and over....... Since when a FLOTUS posing nude is acceptable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't worry, the FLOTUS didn't pose naked.  Melania posed naked, 20 years ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What difference does it make? She was a model. So what?  Is that mean she was a different person?
> If I rape someone when I was a teen..... Is that mean there are two of me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't see how this is an apples to apples comparison.  I think this is invalid, because labeling girls is totally different from labeling rapists.  Girls are always different every year.  Rapists can be different if they rape for sexual pleasure.  But half of rapists rape for control, and that doesn't change.  So this pre conditions how many of you you are and how many of girls girls are.
Click to expand...


Bottom line...... she was and is the same person regardless of the age.


----------



## anotherlife

charwin95 said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely amazing ... you make a comment, i respond, and you claim I'm unresponsive.
> 
> Just go away ... your perverted sense of reality offends me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude your comments are by your own standards ......... You are so fascinated and fantasized of her beauty and for some reason that's good enough.  FLOTUS has more roles to play aside from just being beauty. You posted so many excuses trying to deflect that has nothing to do with FLOTUS.
> Perverted sense of reality? All I've been telling you are the reality in life what and always been about FLOTUS. Not by your own new low standards.
> I've been asking you this question over and over....... Since when a FLOTUS posing nude is acceptable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't worry, the FLOTUS didn't pose naked.  Melania posed naked, 20 years ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What difference does it make? She was a model. So what?  Is that mean she was a different person?
> If I rape someone when I was a teen..... Is that mean there are two of me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't see how this is an apples to apples comparison.  I think this is invalid, because labeling girls is totally different from labeling rapists.  Girls are always different every year.  Rapists can be different if they rape for sexual pleasure.  But half of rapists rape for control, and that doesn't change.  So this pre conditions how many of you you are and how many of girls girls are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bottom line...... she was and is the same person regardless of the age.
Click to expand...


So what?  The presidency is a competitive position.  To be the wife of Trump is also a competitive position.  Being a First Lady is a competitive position.  Melania must be good at competition.  Nothing wrong with that.  The mother of emperor Nero, Agripinna, challenged the lead prostitite of Rome for a competition.  The girls ended up with a tie, each finishing 25 men, when the sun rose, by the way.


----------



## OldLady

In my lifetime, I've never looked to FLOTUS to be a role model.  Maybe some people looked at Michelle Obama as one because she was the first black FLOTUS, but before that?  Nope.  No one gives a shit except the political enemies of the President at the time.  They'll crucify her for whatever they can find, if it's too expensive china or a fat behind.  Let's keep in mind that English is Melania's fifth language, and that she in no way married a politician so this is a very much unlooked for "honor."  I feel bad for her.


----------



## Papageorgio

OldLady said:


> In my lifetime, I've never looked to FLOTUS to be a role model.  Maybe some people looked at Michelle Obama as one because she was the first black FLOTUS, but before that?  Nope.  No one gives a shit except the political enemies of the President at the time.  They'll crucify her for whatever they can find, if it's too expensive china or a fat behind.  Let's keep in mind that English is Melania's fifth language, and that she in no way married a politician so this is a very much unlooked for "honor."  I feel bad for her.



I agree, I always thought Michelle was put into a tough spot and she handled herself with grace and dignity. She didn't like the limelight yet she stood by her husband and did very well. The only First Lady I didn't care for was Hillary because she pushed herself into the limelight with Hillarycare. That said, she was humiliated by Bill and his affairs and that could not be easy.


----------



## ABikerSailor

I said it before, and I'll say it again................she's gonna be an absentee FLOTUS.  If Trump needs someone to stand by his side for photo ops, it's probably gonna be his daughter.


----------



## Russ Alllah Gehry

ABikerSailor said:


> I said it before, and I'll say it again................she's gonna be an absentee FLOTUS.  If Trump needs someone to stand by his side for photo ops, it's probably gonna be his daughter.


Probably, and she'll whore her jewelry on cable tv that same day

what a family

ugh


----------



## ABikerSailor

Russ Alllah Gehry said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> I said it before, and I'll say it again................she's gonna be an absentee FLOTUS.  If Trump needs someone to stand by his side for photo ops, it's probably gonna be his daughter.
> 
> 
> 
> Probably, and she'll whore her jewelry on cable tv that same day
> 
> what a family
> 
> ugh
Click to expand...


Why not?  Trump called a press conference and it was 45 min. of someone hawking his products, and 45 seconds for him to say that he believes Obama was born here and is a US citizen.  If he can whore out the press to push his products, she's not gonna be far behind him.


----------



## Spare_change

charwin95 said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russ Alllah Gehry said:
> 
> 
> 
> So we are agreed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. Our next FLOTUS is NOT a positive role model.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that's two ---- out of 350 million, that's pretty irrelevant.
> 
> In fact, 2 out 18 who responded to your obviously slanted poll, still makes you irrelevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How did you came up with 350? Since when a thread like this becomes a poll?
> 
> The question was.......... Is the next FLOTUS a positive role model? My answer is NO.
Click to expand...


You seriously posted this? Were you drinking?

350 million is the population of the US ---- you two are the only ones attacking Melania. Show us some societal support for your position.

You are allowed your answer, no matter how seriously outvoted you are. This SHOULD cause you to re-think your position, but I strongly suspect you are so married to your position that you won't even give it a thought.


----------



## Spare_change

anotherlife said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude your comments are by your own standards ......... You are so fascinated and fantasized of her beauty and for some reason that's good enough.  FLOTUS has more roles to play aside from just being beauty. You posted so many excuses trying to deflect that has nothing to do with FLOTUS.
> Perverted sense of reality? All I've been telling you are the reality in life what and always been about FLOTUS. Not by your own new low standards.
> I've been asking you this question over and over....... Since when a FLOTUS posing nude is acceptable?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry, the FLOTUS didn't pose naked.  Melania posed naked, 20 years ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What difference does it make? She was a model. So what?  Is that mean she was a different person?
> If I rape someone when I was a teen..... Is that mean there are two of me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't see how this is an apples to apples comparison.  I think this is invalid, because labeling girls is totally different from labeling rapists.  Girls are always different every year.  Rapists can be different if they rape for sexual pleasure.  But half of rapists rape for control, and that doesn't change.  So this pre conditions how many of you you are and how many of girls girls are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bottom line...... she was and is the same person regardless of the age.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what?  The presidency is a competitive position.  To be the wife of Trump is also a competitive position.  Being a First Lady is a competitive position.  Melania must be good at competition.  Nothing wrong with that.  The mother of emperor Nero, Agripinna, challenged the lead prostitite of Rome for a competition.  The girls ended up with a tie, each finishing 25 men, when the sun rose, by the way.
Click to expand...


There is NO truth to the rumor I was no. 27 in line.


----------



## Russ Alllah Gehry

No role model. The next First Lady is a disgrace


----------



## charwin95

anotherlife said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude your comments are by your own standards ......... You are so fascinated and fantasized of her beauty and for some reason that's good enough.  FLOTUS has more roles to play aside from just being beauty. You posted so many excuses trying to deflect that has nothing to do with FLOTUS.
> Perverted sense of reality? All I've been telling you are the reality in life what and always been about FLOTUS. Not by your own new low standards.
> I've been asking you this question over and over....... Since when a FLOTUS posing nude is acceptable?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry, the FLOTUS didn't pose naked.  Melania posed naked, 20 years ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What difference does it make? She was a model. So what?  Is that mean she was a different person?
> If I rape someone when I was a teen..... Is that mean there are two of me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't see how this is an apples to apples comparison.  I think this is invalid, because labeling girls is totally different from labeling rapists.  Girls are always different every year.  Rapists can be different if they rape for sexual pleasure.  But half of rapists rape for control, and that doesn't change.  So this pre conditions how many of you you are and how many of girls girls are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bottom line...... she was and is the same person regardless of the age.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what?  The presidency is a competitive position.  To be the wife of Trump is also a competitive position.  Being a First Lady is a competitive position.  Melania must be good at competition.  Nothing wrong with that.  The mother of emperor Nero, Agripinna, challenged the lead prostitite of Rome for a competition.  The girls ended up with a tie, each finishing 25 men, when the sun rose, by the way.
Click to expand...


In my book and so with other republicans I know....... She has the worst record to come on board as FLOTUS. 
If you think she is a good role model for you that's your call.

But there ain't no way.... I can honestly tell myself or  my family that she is a positive role model.


----------



## charwin95

Spare_change said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russ Alllah Gehry said:
> 
> 
> 
> So we are agreed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. Our next FLOTUS is NOT a positive role model.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that's two ---- out of 350 million, that's pretty irrelevant.
> 
> In fact, 2 out 18 who responded to your obviously slanted poll, still makes you irrelevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How did you came up with 350? Since when a thread like this becomes a poll?
> 
> The question was.......... Is the next FLOTUS a positive role model? My answer is NO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seriously posted this? Were you drinking?
> 
> 1. 350 million is the population of the US ---- you two are the only ones attacking Melania. Show us some societal support for your position.
> 
> 2. You are allowed your answer, no matter how seriously outvoted you are. This SHOULD cause you to re-think your position, but I strongly suspect you are so married to your position that you won't even give it a thought.
Click to expand...


1. I know 350 is the population. So how in the world you came up with  350 agreeing with you? 

2. Outvoted? By who? Ask me if I care. This is my position and my opinion. I stand what I said...... Next FLOTUS is not a positive role model.


----------



## Spare_change

charwin95 said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry, the FLOTUS didn't pose naked.  Melania posed naked, 20 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What difference does it make? She was a model. So what?  Is that mean she was a different person?
> If I rape someone when I was a teen..... Is that mean there are two of me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't see how this is an apples to apples comparison.  I think this is invalid, because labeling girls is totally different from labeling rapists.  Girls are always different every year.  Rapists can be different if they rape for sexual pleasure.  But half of rapists rape for control, and that doesn't change.  So this pre conditions how many of you you are and how many of girls girls are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bottom line...... she was and is the same person regardless of the age.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what?  The presidency is a competitive position.  To be the wife of Trump is also a competitive position.  Being a First Lady is a competitive position.  Melania must be good at competition.  Nothing wrong with that.  The mother of emperor Nero, Agripinna, challenged the lead prostitite of Rome for a competition.  The girls ended up with a tie, each finishing 25 men, when the sun rose, by the way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In my book and so with other republicans I know....... She has the worst record to come on board as FLOTUS.
> If you think she is a good role model for you that's your call.
> 
> But there ain't no way.... I can honestly tell myself or  my family that she is a positive role model.
Click to expand...


Congratulations! Your narrow-mindedness has won the day.


----------



## Spare_change

charwin95 said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russ Alllah Gehry said:
> 
> 
> 
> So we are agreed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. Our next FLOTUS is NOT a positive role model.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that's two ---- out of 350 million, that's pretty irrelevant.
> 
> In fact, 2 out 18 who responded to your obviously slanted poll, still makes you irrelevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How did you came up with 350? Since when a thread like this becomes a poll?
> 
> The question was.......... Is the next FLOTUS a positive role model? My answer is NO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seriously posted this? Were you drinking?
> 
> 1. 350 million is the population of the US ---- you two are the only ones attacking Melania. Show us some societal support for your position.
> 
> 2. You are allowed your answer, no matter how seriously outvoted you are. This SHOULD cause you to re-think your position, but I strongly suspect you are so married to your position that you won't even give it a thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. I know 350 is the population. So how in the world you came up with  350 agreeing with you?
> 
> 2. Outvoted? By who? Ask me if I care. This is my position and my opinion. I stand what I said...... Next FLOTUS is not a positive role model.
Click to expand...


1. Because you are one of two who are upset about FLOTUS - you haven't provided a single shred of evidence that there are more idiots out there.

2. You were outvoted 18-2 in the very poll this thread was based on.

Congratulations! Your discrimination, fanaticism, prejudice, and  provincialism have won the day.


----------



## charwin95

Spare_change said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What difference does it make? She was a model. So what?  Is that mean she was a different person?
> If I rape someone when I was a teen..... Is that mean there are two of me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see how this is an apples to apples comparison.  I think this is invalid, because labeling girls is totally different from labeling rapists.  Girls are always different every year.  Rapists can be different if they rape for sexual pleasure.  But half of rapists rape for control, and that doesn't change.  So this pre conditions how many of you you are and how many of girls girls are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bottom line...... she was and is the same person regardless of the age.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what?  The presidency is a competitive position.  To be the wife of Trump is also a competitive position.  Being a First Lady is a competitive position.  Melania must be good at competition.  Nothing wrong with that.  The mother of emperor Nero, Agripinna, challenged the lead prostitite of Rome for a competition.  The girls ended up with a tie, each finishing 25 men, when the sun rose, by the way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In my book and so with other republicans I know....... She has the worst record to come on board as FLOTUS.
> If you think she is a good role model for you that's your call.
> 
> But there ain't no way.... I can honestly tell myself or  my family that she is a positive role model.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Congratulations! Your narrow-mindedness has won the day.
Click to expand...


Narrow minded? Just because I have more class and decency than you..............  you call that narrow minded. Dude you are trying to force me with your own low class.


----------



## charwin95

Spare_change said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. Our next FLOTUS is NOT a positive role model.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that's two ---- out of 350 million, that's pretty irrelevant.
> 
> In fact, 2 out 18 who responded to your obviously slanted poll, still makes you irrelevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How did you came up with 350? Since when a thread like this becomes a poll?
> 
> The question was.......... Is the next FLOTUS a positive role model? My answer is NO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seriously posted this? Were you drinking?
> 
> 1. 350 million is the population of the US ---- you two are the only ones attacking Melania. Show us some societal support for your position.
> 
> 2. You are allowed your answer, no matter how seriously outvoted you are. This SHOULD cause you to re-think your position, but I strongly suspect you are so married to your position that you won't even give it a thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. I know 350 is the population. So how in the world you came up with  350 agreeing with you?
> 
> 2. Outvoted? By who? Ask me if I care. This is my position and my opinion. I stand what I said...... Next FLOTUS is not a positive role model.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Because you are one of two who are upset about FLOTUS - you haven't provided a single shred of evidence that there are more idiots out there.
> 
> 2. You were outvoted 18-2 in the very poll this thread was based on.
> 
> Congratulations! Your discrimination, fanaticism, prejudice, and  provincialism have won the day.
Click to expand...


1. Let me repeat it again. Next FLOTUS is not a positive role model. Sorry if I hurt your feelings.

2. Outvoted? Let me repeat it again....... Ask me if I care. 
Let me repeat it again.... this is where I stand. Next FLOTUS is not a positive role model. Period.


----------



## OldLady

Russ Alllah Gehry said:


> No role model. The next First Lady is a disgrace


Do you seriously believe that?  Because she was a model and did what models do well before she became a wife and mother?   Or are you just being a Democrat?


----------



## OldLady

AND she will wear some beautiful clothes to those State affairs.  She is still a true clothes horse.  Women look to the FLOTUS for what she wears more than what her career is.


----------



## paperview

...when she wears clothes


----------



## anotherlife

paperview said:


> ...when she wears clothes



I believe this is the most important cloth, also known as birthday suit.  Pretty good, must say.  The important part of it is that if this looks good, then most other outfits will look good on it too!   So much for the stately dinner wardrobes.  Excellent.  Better than Hilary Clinton, or even Sarah Palin.


----------



## anotherlife

charwin95 said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry, the FLOTUS didn't pose naked.  Melania posed naked, 20 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What difference does it make? She was a model. So what?  Is that mean she was a different person?
> If I rape someone when I was a teen..... Is that mean there are two of me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't see how this is an apples to apples comparison.  I think this is invalid, because labeling girls is totally different from labeling rapists.  Girls are always different every year.  Rapists can be different if they rape for sexual pleasure.  But half of rapists rape for control, and that doesn't change.  So this pre conditions how many of you you are and how many of girls girls are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bottom line...... she was and is the same person regardless of the age.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what?  The presidency is a competitive position.  To be the wife of Trump is also a competitive position.  Being a First Lady is a competitive position.  Melania must be good at competition.  Nothing wrong with that.  The mother of emperor Nero, Agripinna, challenged the lead prostitite of Rome for a competition.  The girls ended up with a tie, each finishing 25 men, when the sun rose, by the way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In my book and so with other republicans I know....... She has the worst record to come on board as FLOTUS.
> If you think she is a good role model for you that's your call.
> 
> But there ain't no way.... I can honestly tell myself or  my family that she is a positive role model.
Click to expand...


Why?  Do you speak a foreign language?  She does.  Or do you know the high table etiquette?  Or do you know how to negotiate daily power games?  Or do you know how to manage your body?  She does.  Successful public figures have to be good at all corners of human psychology.  Or are you a fat acceptance movement flag bearer?  Confess. You LGBT/jesusfreak yeah?  .


----------



## Papageorgio

Russ Alllah Gehry said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> I said it before, and I'll say it again................she's gonna be an absentee FLOTUS.  If Trump needs someone to stand by his side for photo ops, it's probably gonna be his daughter.
> 
> 
> 
> Probably, and she'll whore her jewelry on cable tv that same day
> 
> what a family
> 
> ugh
Click to expand...


Yeah, because selling jewelry is such an evil thing to do. Man you are a dumbass.


----------



## MaryL

What does this have to do with immigration one way or the other?


----------



## Russ Alllah Gehry

OldLady said:


> Do you seriously believe that?  Because she was a model and did what models do well before she became a wife and mother?   Or are you just being a Democrat?


Show me raunchy photos of most real Super Models

The next First Lady was doing soft porn


----------



## Russ Alllah Gehry

paperview said:


> ...when she wears clothes


that is  a tame photo

you have t o see the others


and


----------



## Russ Alllah Gehry

Papageorgio said:


> Yeah, because selling jewelry is such an evil thing to do. Man you are a dumbass.


selling jewelry? I thought she was selling what Donald Trump brags about grabbing


----------



## MaryL

I would rather have Eisenhower again, Best president we have had in the last 70  years. No Clinton, Obama , Bush or Trump. But what can you do?


----------



## Russ Alllah Gehry

MaryL said:


> I would rather have Eisenhower again, Best president we have had in the last 70  years. No Clinton, Obama , Bush or Trump. But what can you do?


Please, he golfed more than governed


----------



## Papageorgio

Russ Alllah Gehry said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, because selling jewelry is such an evil thing to do. Man you are a dumbass.
> 
> 
> 
> selling jewelry? I thought she was selling what Donald Trump brags about grabbing
Click to expand...


You stated jewelry, I guess you are a looney liberal, at least your childish games amuse me.


----------



## Russ Alllah Gehry

Papageorgio said:


> Russ Alllah Gehry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, because selling jewelry is such an evil thing to do. Man you are a dumbass.
> 
> 
> 
> selling jewelry? I thought she was selling what Donald Trump brags about grabbing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You stated jewelry, I guess you are a looney liberal, at least your childish games amuse me.
Click to expand...

the daughter was whoring jewelry. Melania was whoring her bod

not that there's anything wrong with that


but does that make her a role model for young women you know?


----------



## Papageorgio

Russ Alllah Gehry said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russ Alllah Gehry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, because selling jewelry is such an evil thing to do. Man you are a dumbass.
> 
> 
> 
> selling jewelry? I thought she was selling what Donald Trump brags about grabbing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You stated jewelry, I guess you are a looney liberal, at least your childish games amuse me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the daughter was whoring jewelry. Melania was whoring her bod
> 
> not that there's anything wrong with that
> 
> 
> but does that make her a role model for young women you know?
Click to expand...


I never made any First Lady a role model. I don't think athletes, actors, actresses, singers, politicians or famous people as good role models.


----------



## MaryL

Russ Alllah Gehry said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would rather have Eisenhower again, Best president we have had in the last 70  years. No Clinton, Obama , Bush or Trump. But what can you do?
> 
> 
> 
> Please, he golfed more than governed
Click to expand...

And...?


----------



## Papageorgio

Russ Alllah Gehry said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would rather have Eisenhower again, Best president we have had in the last 70  years. No Clinton, Obama , Bush or Trump. But what can you do?
> 
> 
> 
> Please, he golfed more than governed
Click to expand...


Obama golfed and played basketball, not sure of the point.


----------



## Spare_change

_Marc J. Randazza is a Las Vegas-based First Amendment attorney and managing partner of the Randazza Legal Group. Follow him on Twitter: @marcorandazza. The opinions expressed in this commentary are solely those of the author._

(CNN)During the presidential campaign, Donald Trump famously fired a broadside at the First Amendment by promising to "open up the libel laws." Today, his wife, Melania Trump, has a case pending against writers who she says defamed her, and some speculate that this is only the beginning of the Trump family war on the First Amendment.

But is it really? I don't think so.

Let's look at this case:

In their zeal to tear Donald Trump down, some attack his wife. (Even the Mafia doesn't attack wives or children; many of those who hate Donald Trump fail to reach the mob's decency level.) So, given our profound national commitment to freedom of expression, Melania Trump will need to have thick skin as the wife of a president.

She may not need to this time.

*I*n 1964, Justice William Brennan wrote, in the landmark defamation case New York Times v. Sullivan, that our Constitution demands that "debate on public issues should be uninhibited, robust, and wide-open, and that it may well include vehement, caustic, and sometimes unpleasantly sharp attacks on government and public officials."

Because of that, someone like Melania Trump cannot win a defamation claim unless she proves "actual malice." As I explained in an article last February, this test has nothing to do with our everyday understanding of the word "malice." It means that the defendant -- the writers, in this case -- published the statement knowing it was false or with a reckless disregard for the truth.

Establishing this is a challenge, but not one that we have deemed insurmountable, as the Sullivan decision left adequate legal space for even the most famous plaintiff to prevail.

In the Maryland case, Melania Trump accepted the Sullivan challenge and brought suit against the UK-based Daily Mail and an American blogger, Webster Tarpley. Both had reported that she previously worked as an escort -- a claim she credibly denies.

_*Despite anything that one might want to say about her husband, falsely accusing Melania Trump of being, essentially, a prostitute is (and should be) legally sanctionable.*_

Americans should have broad latitude to criticize, mock, and investigate public figures. However, that does not mean that there are no limits. Even Justice Brennan did not go that far.

It's telling that Melania Trump didn't sue the Daily Mail in the UK. The UK has a much lower standard for proving defamation, and it would have been a friendlier place to bring the claim. It's hard to imagine that her expensive lawyers didn't consider that. That they likely did suggests a high degree of confidence that she was confident confronting Sullivan head-on.

And what about the US-based Tarpley? He wrote in a statement in September that "her lawsuit is a blatant attempt to intimidate not only me, but journalists of all stripes into remaining silent with regard to public figures" and that the "lawsuit is a direct affront to First Amendment principles and free speech in our democratic society."

Tarpley is over-playing his hand. I haven't seen anyone shy about criticizing any of the Trumps. Nobody appears to have been "silent." This case, if successful, will do no violence to the First Amendment, nor will any responsible writer likely fear the Trumps. You can say whatever you like about Mrs. Trump, if it is your opinion, or even a reasonably-sourced erroneous statement of fact.

But Tarpley may have trouble on that score: he raises the defense that he was "only repeating rumors" about Melania Trump. While "rumors" are not a reasonable source, some courts recognize the defense of "neutral reportage." That defense lets you get away with sourcing a "rumor," but only if you report it as such, and the publication is "reasonable."

Is that the case here? If I were defending him, I wouldn't want to rely on that defense.
---------------------------------------------------------------- 
*Just a tip for some of our cohorts here.*


----------



## Russ Alllah Gehry

Spare_change said:


> Man,, THAT is stupid .... based on your logic, your mom was whoring her ass so your dad would bring home a paycheck every week.


Did you just bring my family into this?


----------



## Russ Alllah Gehry

MaryL said:


> Russ Alllah Gehry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would rather have Eisenhower again, Best president we have had in the last 70  years. No Clinton, Obama , Bush or Trump. But what can you do?
> 
> 
> 
> Please, he golfed more than governed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And...?
Click to expand...

you must have loved Obama


----------



## charwin95

anotherlife said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What difference does it make? She was a model. So what?  Is that mean she was a different person?
> If I rape someone when I was a teen..... Is that mean there are two of me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see how this is an apples to apples comparison.  I think this is invalid, because labeling girls is totally different from labeling rapists.  Girls are always different every year.  Rapists can be different if they rape for sexual pleasure.  But half of rapists rape for control, and that doesn't change.  So this pre conditions how many of you you are and how many of girls girls are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bottom line...... she was and is the same person regardless of the age.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what?  The presidency is a competitive position.  To be the wife of Trump is also a competitive position.  Being a First Lady is a competitive position.  Melania must be good at competition.  Nothing wrong with that.  The mother of emperor Nero, Agripinna, challenged the lead prostitite of Rome for a competition.  The girls ended up with a tie, each finishing 25 men, when the sun rose, by the way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In my book and so with other republicans I know....... She has the worst record to come on board as FLOTUS.
> If you think she is a good role model for you that's your call.
> 
> But there ain't no way.... I can honestly tell myself or  my family that she is a positive role model.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why?  Do you speak a foreign language?  She does.  Or do you know the high table etiquette?  Or do you know how to negotiate daily power games?  Or do you know how to manage your body?  She does.  Successful public figures have to be good at all corners of human psychology.  Or are you a fat acceptance movement flag bearer?  Confess. You LGBT/jesusfreak yeah?  .
Click to expand...


I speak 6 languages. 
What is that has anything to do with your fascination to FLOTUS? 
People liked and admired her because she is pretty. Fuck me.


----------



## charwin95

Spare_change said:


> _Marc J. Randazza is a Las Vegas-based First Amendment attorney and managing partner of the Randazza Legal Group. Follow him on Twitter: @marcorandazza. The opinions expressed in this commentary are solely those of the author._
> 
> (CNN)During the presidential campaign, Donald Trump famously fired a broadside at the First Amendment by promising to "open up the libel laws." Today, his wife, Melania Trump, has a case pending against writers who she says defamed her, and some speculate that this is only the beginning of the Trump family war on the First Amendment.
> 
> But is it really? I don't think so.
> 
> Let's look at this case:
> 
> In their zeal to tear Donald Trump down, some attack his wife. (Even the Mafia doesn't attack wives or children; many of those who hate Donald Trump fail to reach the mob's decency level.) So, given our profound national commitment to freedom of expression, Melania Trump will need to have thick skin as the wife of a president.
> 
> She may not need to this time.
> 
> *I*n 1964, Justice William Brennan wrote, in the landmark defamation case New York Times v. Sullivan, that our Constitution demands that "debate on public issues should be uninhibited, robust, and wide-open, and that it may well include vehement, caustic, and sometimes unpleasantly sharp attacks on government and public officials."
> 
> Because of that, someone like Melania Trump cannot win a defamation claim unless she proves "actual malice." As I explained in an article last February, this test has nothing to do with our everyday understanding of the word "malice." It means that the defendant -- the writers, in this case -- published the statement knowing it was false or with a reckless disregard for the truth.
> 
> Establishing this is a challenge, but not one that we have deemed insurmountable, as the Sullivan decision left adequate legal space for even the most famous plaintiff to prevail.
> 
> In the Maryland case, Melania Trump accepted the Sullivan challenge and brought suit against the UK-based Daily Mail and an American blogger, Webster Tarpley. Both had reported that she previously worked as an escort -- a claim she credibly denies.
> 
> _*Despite anything that one might want to say about her husband, falsely accusing Melania Trump of being, essentially, a prostitute is (and should be) legally sanctionable.*_
> 
> Americans should have broad latitude to criticize, mock, and investigate public figures. However, that does not mean that there are no limits. Even Justice Brennan did not go that far.
> 
> It's telling that Melania Trump didn't sue the Daily Mail in the UK. The UK has a much lower standard for proving defamation, and it would have been a friendlier place to bring the claim. It's hard to imagine that her expensive lawyers didn't consider that. That they likely did suggests a high degree of confidence that she was confident confronting Sullivan head-on.
> 
> And what about the US-based Tarpley? He wrote in a statement in September that "her lawsuit is a blatant attempt to intimidate not only me, but journalists of all stripes into remaining silent with regard to public figures" and that the "lawsuit is a direct affront to First Amendment principles and free speech in our democratic society."
> 
> Tarpley is over-playing his hand. I haven't seen anyone shy about criticizing any of the Trumps. Nobody appears to have been "silent." This case, if successful, will do no violence to the First Amendment, nor will any responsible writer likely fear the Trumps. You can say whatever you like about Mrs. Trump, if it is your opinion, or even a reasonably-sourced erroneous statement of fact.
> 
> But Tarpley may have trouble on that score: he raises the defense that he was "only repeating rumors" about Melania Trump. While "rumors" are not a reasonable source, some courts recognize the defense of "neutral reportage." That defense lets you get away with sourcing a "rumor," but only if you report it as such, and the publication is "reasonable."
> 
> Is that the case here? If I were defending him, I wouldn't want to rely on that defense.
> ----------------------------------------------------------------
> *Just a tip for some of our cohorts here.*



Stay focus. 
Topic is about Melanie Trump..... is she a positive role model?


----------



## Papageorgio

charwin95 said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see how this is an apples to apples comparison.  I think this is invalid, because labeling girls is totally different from labeling rapists.  Girls are always different every year.  Rapists can be different if they rape for sexual pleasure.  But half of rapists rape for control, and that doesn't change.  So this pre conditions how many of you you are and how many of girls girls are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom line...... she was and is the same person regardless of the age.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what?  The presidency is a competitive position.  To be the wife of Trump is also a competitive position.  Being a First Lady is a competitive position.  Melania must be good at competition.  Nothing wrong with that.  The mother of emperor Nero, Agripinna, challenged the lead prostitite of Rome for a competition.  The girls ended up with a tie, each finishing 25 men, when the sun rose, by the way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In my book and so with other republicans I know....... She has the worst record to come on board as FLOTUS.
> If you think she is a good role model for you that's your call.
> 
> But there ain't no way.... I can honestly tell myself or  my family that she is a positive role model.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why?  Do you speak a foreign language?  She does.  Or do you know the high table etiquette?  Or do you know how to negotiate daily power games?  Or do you know how to manage your body?  She does.  Successful public figures have to be good at all corners of human psychology.  Or are you a fat acceptance movement flag bearer?  Confess. You LGBT/jesusfreak yeah?  .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I speak 6 languages.
> What is that has anything to do with your fascination to FLOTUS?
> People liked and admired her because she is pretty. Fuck me.
Click to expand...


Nobody will fuck you, that is why you cry like an insecure whining little bitch. Thanks for sharing your sad lonely life.


----------



## anotherlife

charwin95 said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see how this is an apples to apples comparison.  I think this is invalid, because labeling girls is totally different from labeling rapists.  Girls are always different every year.  Rapists can be different if they rape for sexual pleasure.  But half of rapists rape for control, and that doesn't change.  So this pre conditions how many of you you are and how many of girls girls are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom line...... she was and is the same person regardless of the age.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what?  The presidency is a competitive position.  To be the wife of Trump is also a competitive position.  Being a First Lady is a competitive position.  Melania must be good at competition.  Nothing wrong with that.  The mother of emperor Nero, Agripinna, challenged the lead prostitite of Rome for a competition.  The girls ended up with a tie, each finishing 25 men, when the sun rose, by the way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In my book and so with other republicans I know....... She has the worst record to come on board as FLOTUS.
> If you think she is a good role model for you that's your call.
> 
> But there ain't no way.... I can honestly tell myself or  my family that she is a positive role model.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why?  Do you speak a foreign language?  She does.  Or do you know the high table etiquette?  Or do you know how to negotiate daily power games?  Or do you know how to manage your body?  She does.  Successful public figures have to be good at all corners of human psychology.  Or are you a fat acceptance movement flag bearer?  Confess. You LGBT/jesusfreak yeah?  .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I speak 6 languages.
> What is that has anything to do with your fascination to FLOTUS?
> People liked and admired her because she is pretty. Fuck me.
Click to expand...


Okay, I understand it then, you speak 6 languages, but I speak 66 languages, I win.  Whehehe.  You hate her because women don't talk to you.


----------



## Unkotare

charwin95 said:


> ...
> People liked and admired her because she is pretty. ....




Who is?


----------



## Spare_change

Russ Alllah Gehry said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man,, THAT is stupid .... based on your logic, your mom was whoring her ass so your dad would bring home a paycheck every week.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you just bring my family into this?
Click to expand...



Merely exposing the inanity of your logic.


----------



## Russ Alllah Gehry

Spare_change said:


> Merely exposing the inanity of your logic.


Get  a LIFE of your own little queer boy or girl or trans whatever


----------



## Papageorgio

Why do you assholes want to demean the First Lady's? Seems pretty petty and childish.


----------



## Spare_change

Russ Alllah Gehry said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> Merely exposing the inanity of your logic.
> 
> 
> 
> Get  a LIFE of your own little queer boy or girl or trans whatever
Click to expand...

Rule 4c. When lacking a coherent or cogent  counter-argument, attack the poster personally.

You are so predictably childish, and so childishly predictable.


----------



## charwin95

anotherlife said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom line...... she was and is the same person regardless of the age.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what?  The presidency is a competitive position.  To be the wife of Trump is also a competitive position.  Being a First Lady is a competitive position.  Melania must be good at competition.  Nothing wrong with that.  The mother of emperor Nero, Agripinna, challenged the lead prostitite of Rome for a competition.  The girls ended up with a tie, each finishing 25 men, when the sun rose, by the way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In my book and so with other republicans I know....... She has the worst record to come on board as FLOTUS.
> If you think she is a good role model for you that's your call.
> 
> But there ain't no way.... I can honestly tell myself or  my family that she is a positive role model.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why?  Do you speak a foreign language?  She does.  Or do you know the high table etiquette?  Or do you know how to negotiate daily power games?  Or do you know how to manage your body?  She does.  Successful public figures have to be good at all corners of human psychology.  Or are you a fat acceptance movement flag bearer?  Confess. You LGBT/jesusfreak yeah?  .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I speak 6 languages.
> What is that has anything to do with your fascination to FLOTUS?
> People liked and admired her because she is pretty. Fuck me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, I understand it then, you speak 6 languages, but I speak 66 languages, I win.  Whehehe.  You hate her because women don't talk to you.
Click to expand...


Wrong again.
I'm done here......... I just have to refer you to a different thread....... called. 
This why I love the First Lady. 

It's about Michele Obama where they also discuss Melanie Trump as a sex object.


----------



## anotherlife

charwin95 said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what?  The presidency is a competitive position.  To be the wife of Trump is also a competitive position.  Being a First Lady is a competitive position.  Melania must be good at competition.  Nothing wrong with that.  The mother of emperor Nero, Agripinna, challenged the lead prostitite of Rome for a competition.  The girls ended up with a tie, each finishing 25 men, when the sun rose, by the way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In my book and so with other republicans I know....... She has the worst record to come on board as FLOTUS.
> If you think she is a good role model for you that's your call.
> 
> But there ain't no way.... I can honestly tell myself or  my family that she is a positive role model.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why?  Do you speak a foreign language?  She does.  Or do you know the high table etiquette?  Or do you know how to negotiate daily power games?  Or do you know how to manage your body?  She does.  Successful public figures have to be good at all corners of human psychology.  Or are you a fat acceptance movement flag bearer?  Confess. You LGBT/jesusfreak yeah?  .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I speak 6 languages.
> What is that has anything to do with your fascination to FLOTUS?
> People liked and admired her because she is pretty. Fuck me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, I understand it then, you speak 6 languages, but I speak 66 languages, I win.  Whehehe.  You hate her because women don't talk to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong again.
> I'm done here......... I just have to refer you to a different thread....... called.
> This why I love the First Lady.
> 
> It's about Michele Obama where they also discuss Melanie Trump as a sex object.
Click to expand...


Okay, but I don't understand the Michelle Obama logic either then.  If Michelle Obama wasn't craving fried ribs and ghetto burgers constantly, she would look like a woman too, then we could compare two sex worthy objects.  And besides, sex worthiness is not about men or the act.  It is about looking as perfect as your individual body can be in its natural form.  So everyone is a sex object, and that doesn't take down anything about the person.  Hey feminist motherfuckers, can you help out with the explanations here?


----------



## Unkotare

Go to bed, kid.


----------



## Papageorgio

anotherlife said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In my book and so with other republicans I know....... She has the worst record to come on board as FLOTUS.
> If you think she is a good role model for you that's your call.
> 
> But there ain't no way.... I can honestly tell myself or  my family that she is a positive role model.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why?  Do you speak a foreign language?  She does.  Or do you know the high table etiquette?  Or do you know how to negotiate daily power games?  Or do you know how to manage your body?  She does.  Successful public figures have to be good at all corners of human psychology.  Or are you a fat acceptance movement flag bearer?  Confess. You LGBT/jesusfreak yeah?  .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I speak 6 languages.
> What is that has anything to do with your fascination to FLOTUS?
> People liked and admired her because she is pretty. Fuck me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, I understand it then, you speak 6 languages, but I speak 66 languages, I win.  Whehehe.  You hate her because women don't talk to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong again.
> I'm done here......... I just have to refer you to a different thread....... called.
> This why I love the First Lady.
> 
> It's about Michele Obama where they also discuss Melanie Trump as a sex object.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, but I don't understand the Michelle Obama logic either then.  If Michelle Obama wasn't craving fried ribs and ghetto burgers constantly, she would look like a woman too, then we could compare two sex worthy objects.  And besides, sex worthiness is not about men or the act.  It is about looking as perfect as your individual body can be in its natural form.  So everyone is a sex object, and that doesn't take down anything about the person.  Hey feminist motherfuckers, can you help out with the explanations here?
Click to expand...


Michelle Obama looks fine. Why do you drag her looks into the equation? Michelle has done a fine job being the First Lady, she takes care of her kids, I don't see the point on attacking the President's wives.


----------



## Russ Alllah Gehry

Spare_change said:


> Rule 4c. When lacking a coherent or cogent  counter-argument, attack the poster personally.
> 
> You are so predictably childish, and so childishly predictable.



Irony on steroids


----------



## Russ Alllah Gehry

Unkotare said:


> Go to bed, kid.


With the First Lady? Only in  a hazmat suit

she's done raunchy and that is skanky


----------



## anotherlife

Papageorgio said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why?  Do you speak a foreign language?  She does.  Or do you know the high table etiquette?  Or do you know how to negotiate daily power games?  Or do you know how to manage your body?  She does.  Successful public figures have to be good at all corners of human psychology.  Or are you a fat acceptance movement flag bearer?  Confess. You LGBT/jesusfreak yeah?  .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I speak 6 languages.
> What is that has anything to do with your fascination to FLOTUS?
> People liked and admired her because she is pretty. Fuck me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, I understand it then, you speak 6 languages, but I speak 66 languages, I win.  Whehehe.  You hate her because women don't talk to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong again.
> I'm done here......... I just have to refer you to a different thread....... called.
> This why I love the First Lady.
> 
> It's about Michele Obama where they also discuss Melanie Trump as a sex object.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, but I don't understand the Michelle Obama logic either then.  If Michelle Obama wasn't craving fried ribs and ghetto burgers constantly, she would look like a woman too, then we could compare two sex worthy objects.  And besides, sex worthiness is not about men or the act.  It is about looking as perfect as your individual body can be in its natural form.  So everyone is a sex object, and that doesn't take down anything about the person.  Hey feminist motherfuckers, can you help out with the explanations here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Michelle Obama looks fine. Why do you drag her looks into the equation? Michelle has done a fine job being the First Lady, she takes care of her kids, I don't see the point on attacking the President's wives.
Click to expand...


Okay, so is there a picture that could be found about their center grooves?  I think it is not easy, and that is for a reason.


----------



## danielpalos

Russ Alllah Gehry said:


> Is Our Soon to be First Lady a Positive Role Model? Some people have claimed she is a gold digger. Some people have claimed she has an immigration problem of her own.
> 
> She is an immigrant. Does she share American values?
> 
> Would you want your daughters to do what she has done?


I believe we should advocate for a cabinet level position of Secretary of Human Sexuality.


----------



## charwin95

anotherlife said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In my book and so with other republicans I know....... She has the worst record to come on board as FLOTUS.
> If you think she is a good role model for you that's your call.
> 
> But there ain't no way.... I can honestly tell myself or  my family that she is a positive role model.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why?  Do you speak a foreign language?  She does.  Or do you know the high table etiquette?  Or do you know how to negotiate daily power games?  Or do you know how to manage your body?  She does.  Successful public figures have to be good at all corners of human psychology.  Or are you a fat acceptance movement flag bearer?  Confess. You LGBT/jesusfreak yeah?  .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I speak 6 languages.
> What is that has anything to do with your fascination to FLOTUS?
> People liked and admired her because she is pretty. Fuck me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, I understand it then, you speak 6 languages, but I speak 66 languages, I win.  Whehehe.  You hate her because women don't talk to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong again.
> I'm done here......... I just have to refer you to a different thread....... called.
> This why I love the First Lady.
> 
> It's about Michele Obama where they also discuss Melanie Trump as a sex object.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, but I don't understand the Michelle Obama logic either then.  If Michelle Obama wasn't craving fried ribs and ghetto burgers constantly, she would look like a woman too, then we could compare two sex worthy objects.  And besides, sex worthiness is not about men or the act.  It is about looking as perfect as your individual body can be in its natural form.  So everyone is a sex object, and that doesn't take down anything about the person.  Hey feminist motherfuckers, can you help out with the explanations here?
Click to expand...


You have a big problem Dude. If you think Melanie Trump is a god given role model for you......  That's your fucking rights.

If you have a problem what I believe in....... that I don't follow your dumb low life style. Then go fuck your self asshole.


----------



## charwin95

anotherlife said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I speak 6 languages.
> What is that has anything to do with your fascination to FLOTUS?
> People liked and admired her because she is pretty. Fuck me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I understand it then, you speak 6 languages, but I speak 66 languages, I win.  Whehehe.  You hate her because women don't talk to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong again.
> I'm done here......... I just have to refer you to a different thread....... called.
> This why I love the First Lady.
> 
> It's about Michele Obama where they also discuss Melanie Trump as a sex object.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, but I don't understand the Michelle Obama logic either then.  If Michelle Obama wasn't craving fried ribs and ghetto burgers constantly, she would look like a woman too, then we could compare two sex worthy objects.  And besides, sex worthiness is not about men or the act.  It is about looking as perfect as your individual body can be in its natural form.  So everyone is a sex object, and that doesn't take down anything about the person.  Hey feminist motherfuckers, can you help out with the explanations here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Michelle Obama looks fine. Why do you drag her looks into the equation? Michelle has done a fine job being the First Lady, she takes care of her kids, I don't see the point on attacking the President's wives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, so is there a picture that could be found about their center grooves?  I think it is not easy, and that is for a reason.
Click to expand...


Why the fuck do you always bring something that has nothing to do with your bullshit?


----------



## Russ Alllah Gehry

Russ Alllah Gehry said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russ Alllah Gehry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> We love legal immigrants in the US. We always have.
> 
> Your confusion is noted.
> 
> 
> 
> Really? What revisionist world are you living in?
> 
> Swarthy Germans
> 
> We were warned about a disgusting man like Trump by the founding fathers
> 
> _[W]hy should the Palatine Boors be suffered to swarm into our Settlements, and by herding together establish their Language and Manners to the Exclusion of ours? Why should Pennsylvania, founded by the English, become a Colony of Aliens, who will shortly be so numerous as to Germanize us instead of our Anglifying them, and will never adopt our Language or Customs, any more than they can acquire our Complexion._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, we're the same. If they don't want to assimilate fuck them.
> 
> But legal immigrants who embrace America, our Christian nature and our wonderful American culture..bring them on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> America First!
> 
> We don't need any new immigrants. Close the borders. Send that stupid Statue of Liberty back to the smelly French. And that stupid progressive poem attached to it is obnoxious
Click to expand...

Stephen Miller better send me a check for stealing my lines


----------

